# P60 sized led drop-ins (part 2)



## Fizz753 (Sep 2, 2007)

While reading the thread titled "*Dealextreme drop in for G2, 6P, etc???*" I started making a list of the drop-in's I saw. It got a little out of hand. 
I thought I would put the list out here instead of buried 10 pages in to the above thread (no offense to the guys and gals in said thread :wave

If someone wants to shamelessly steal the list and add to / keep it updated feel free.  Since I unfortunately wont have much time to do so. 

** Don't forget to check out the *P60 Flashlight List {host}* post as well. (and add to it if you can  ) **

** *Lumens Factory* **
http://www.lumensfactory.com/cart.php?cat_id=2&sub_cat_id=0

*D26-LED High Output Single Mode LED Reflector Module (3.6V-13V)*
$24.00 - 3.6V to 13V Regulated Input for Maximum Flexibility - High Output Cree XR-E, R2 LED
Maximum Current Output at 1000mA - High Colour Temperature (Cool White, 5000K-10000K according to Cree)
High Temperature Resistant Orange Peel Coating - Every Reflector Module is Pre-Focused for the Ultimate Spot

*D26-LED Selected Warmer Tint Version (Limited Quantity) (3.6V-13V)*
$28.00 - 3.6V-13V Regulated Input - Maximum Current Output at 1000mA - High Output Cree XR-E, R2 LED
Selected using Integrated Photometric Sphere to have Warmer Colour Temperature (5000K-5500K)
High Temperature Resistant Orange Peel Coating - Every Reflector Module is Pre-Focused for the Ultimate Spot


** *Dealextreme* **

Ultrafire Cree, Regulator, Reflector 1x18650 2xCR123A Lamp Assembly
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1343
$10.92 accepted voltage: 3.6V ~ 9.0V 900mAh regulator board Orange-peel aluminum reflector

3W Cree, Regulator, Reflector 1x18650 2xCR123A Module Set
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1447
$12.80 accepted voltage: 3.6V ~ 9.0V 900mAh regulator board Orange-peel aluminum reflector

DX 3W Cree Module CM1
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3214
$10.82 3.2V~9.0V Input
Beamshots + review at: http://www.light-reviews.com/cm1/

SSC 42180-T 3W Emitter Reflector Driver Module
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4068
$13.79 Input voltage: 3.7V ~ 8.0V Current: 900mA

3W Cree Drop-in Module (supports Surefire 6P)
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6090
$10.14 3V~18V

Cree 5-Mode Emitter Reflector and Driver Module
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4296
$14.80 Typical driving voltage: 3.7V (maximum voltage: 4.2V. Do not exceed.)

Cree Drop-in Module for Surefire 6P
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6076
$10.00 Voltage Range: 2.9V ~ 9V

Cree Drop-in Module
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7162 - 
$12.48 Ultrafire 4-Mode 3.7V~6V 

KLC8 LED Emitter with Driver and Reflector Module Set
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.8835
$9.90 (3.7V~6.5V Input)

Q5-WC 3-Mode 0~100% LED Drop-In Module
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11074
$16.90 3-Mode: 0~100% (adjustable) > Strobe > SOS 3.7V
Review: http://www.light-reviews.com/dx_sku_11074/

Cree Q5 LED Drop-in Module
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11621
$12.42 Input Voltage Range: 3.7V~18V Maximum Output: 200 Lumens

Cree Q5 LED 5-Mode Drop-in Module
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11622
$13.55 3.6V~7.2V Input, Current and lumens are rated by the manufacturer
1. Low 25mA, 80LM
2. Mid 550mA, 120LM
3. High 950mA, 200LM
4. Strobe 800mA, 250LM
5. SOS 800mA, 200LM

Cree R2 Drop-In 1-Mode LED Module
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11836
$12.40, Input: 3.7V~18V, Output: 117~225 Lumens (manufacturer rated)

Cree P4 1-Mode LED Drop-In Module 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11810
$9.59 Input: 3V~12V

Cree Q2 LED Drop-In Module for WF-502B and Similar Flashlights
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12501
$12.73, 3.6V~12V Input, Single mode regulated circuitry

Cree XR-E R2-WC 5-Mode 250-Lumen LED Drop-in
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13658
$13.68 Input: 3.6V - 8.4V, Reflector: Textured, Memory: Unknown
Modes: High (250 lumens) > Mid (150 lumens) > low (80~100 lumens) > Strobe > SOS

Cree XR-E Q5 1-Mode Drop-in LED
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13802
$11.80 Input: 3.7V - 12V, Textured aluminum reflector

Cree R2-WC 250-Lumen 5-Mode Memory Drop-in LED
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14442
$12.90 - Input voltage range: 3.0V~8.4V - - Maximum brightness: 250 lumens (manufacturer rated)
5-Mode driver circuitry with mode memory: Hi > Mid > Lo > Strobe > SOS - Alumium textured/OP reflector

Cree R2-WC 3-Mode + 0~100% LED Drop-in
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.17593
$11.39, Input: 3.6V~8.4V, Cree XR-E R2-WC LED, 
200 lumens (manufacturer rated), Aluminum textured reflector

__

** * BugOutGearUSA* **
http://www.bugoutgearusa.com/ 

*Premium* Cree Drop-In Module
$34.95 , 150 Lum, 4+ hours run time, 4.5V to 9V
http://www.bugoutgearusa.com/prcrdrmo.html

'Premium Plus' Cree drop-in
$39.95 , 170 Lum, 3+ hours run time, 4.5V to 9V
http://www.bugoutgearusa.com/cosoplcrmo.html

"Super Premium" Cree Q5 Drop-in
$49.95 230 Lum, 3+ hours run time, 4.5V to 9V
http://www.bugoutgearusa.com/crq5drmo.html

__

** *Kaidomain* ** 

Cree Q5 Drop-In 1-Mode LED Module 
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=1775
$11.53 Voltage Range: 3V~18V

Cree R2 Drop-In 1-Mode LED Module 
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=1769
$11.77 Voltage Range: 3.7V~18V, Output: 117~225 Lumens (manufacturer rated)

CREE XR-E P4, 6P Drop-in Module
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=1634
$8.94 Voltage Range: 2.7V - 6V
Runtime:
About 1.7 hours on two 3.0V CR123A cells
About 2.5 hours on 17670 Li-ion cell
About 3.5 hours on 18650 Li-ion cell

K2 LED Drop-in (26mm) 
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=4880
$6.90 

--

** *Malkoff Devices* - http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop2/ **

M60 Mod to fit Surefire
http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop2/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_8&products_id=7
$55.00 - Input voltage 3.8V - 9V, Current Draw 750ma at 6 volts, Led is a Cree XRE 7090
Runtime is 1 1/2+ hours on 2 CR123 primary batteries, solid brass heatsink construction
Utilizes a Cree 8 degree optic.

M60F 20 Degree Flood
http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop2/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_8&products_id=22
$55.00 - Input voltage 3.8V - 9V, Current Draw 750ma at 6 volts, Led is a Cree XRE 7090
Runtime is 1 1/2+ hours on 2 CR123 primary batteries, solid brass heatsink construction
output is 220+ lumens, The optic produces an outstanding room lighting beam. 
Throw is typically limited to approximately 120+/- feet. Utilizes a Cree 20 degree optic

M60L (Low Output)
http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop2/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_8&products_id=8
$55.00 - Input voltage 3.8V - 9V, Current Draw 350ma at 6 volts, Led is a Cree XRE 7090
Runtime is 4 1/2+ hours on 2 CR123 primary batteries, solid brass heatsink construction
output is 140+/- lumens, Utilizes a Cree 8 degree optic

M60LF (Low output - Flood)
http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop2/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_8&products_id=23
$55.00 - Input voltage 3.8V - 9V, Current Draw 350ma at 6 volts, Led is a Cree XRE 7090 Q5 WG tint
Runtime is 4 1/2+ hours on 2 CR123 primary batteries, solid brass heatsink construction
output is 140+/- lumens, The optic produces an outstanding room lighting beam. 
Throw is typically limited to approximately 100+/- feet. Utilizes a Khatod 25 degree optic

M60LL (Low Low output)
http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop2/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_8&products_id=9
$55.00 - Input voltage 3.8V - 9V, Current Draw 170ma at 6 volts, Led is a Cree XRE 7090
Runtime is 8 +/- hours on 2 CR123 primary batteries, solid brass heatsink construction
output is 80 +/- lumens, Utilizes a Cree 8 degree optic

M30 to fit a Surefire
http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop2/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_8&products_id=29
$55.00 Input voltage is 1-5.5 volts, The output is approximately 235+ lumens at 3.3v+ and 160+ lumens at 3v.
The runtime is 1 1/4+ hours on one CR123 primary battery. The LED is a Cree XRE 7090. 
This design utilizes a Cree 8 degree optic.

M30W (warm tint beam)
http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop2/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_8&products_id=31
$55.00 The input voltage is 1-5.5 volts. The output is approximately 170 lumens at 3.3v+ and 120 lumens at 3v. 
The runtime is 1 1/4+ hours on one CR123 primary battery. The LED is a Cree XRE 7090. 
This design utilizes a Cree 8 degree optic. 

M60W (warm tint beam) 
http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop2/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_8&products_id=33
$55.00 The input voltage is 3.8 - 9 volts. Below 3.8 volts it will drop out of regulation and run direct drive. 
The output is approximately 170 lumens. Runtime is 1 1/2+ hours on 2 CR123's. This design utilizes a Cree 8 degree optic. 
The LED is a Cree XRE 7090.

M60WF (warm tint, flood)
http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop2/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_8&products_id=35
$55.00 The input voltage is 3.8 - 9 volts. Below 3.8 volts it will drop out of regulation and run direct drive. 
The output is approximately 170 lumens. The runtime is 1 1/2+ hours on 2 CR123's. This design utilizes a Cree 20 degree optic. 
The LED is a Cree XRE 7090.

__

** *Wolf Eyes drop-ins* ** 

Cree R2 WC LED Drop-in *Low VF*
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-139-114-147-6518
$63.99 - Limited Quantities
Voltage: 3.7V-13V, Output: 280 lumens

Cree R2 WC LED 2-Mode High & Low
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-139-114-147-6524
$68.99 - Limited Quantities
Voltage: 3.7V-6V, Output: 280 lumens

Cree R2 WC LED 2-Mode Tactical Strobe
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-139-114-147-6520
$69.99 - Limited Quantities
Voltage: 3.7V-6V, Output: 280 lumens

Cree R2 WC LED 4-Mode 
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-139-114-147-6526
$68.99 - Limited Quantities
Voltage: 3.7V-6V, Output: 280 lumens
Circuit sequence: 100% (280 lumens), 20% and 2% for low, strobe.

Cree R2 WC LED Drop-in *Low VF* 
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-139-114-147-6516
$59.99 - Limited Quantities
Voltage: 3.7V-6V, Output: 280 lumens
Note, this drop-in module is optimized to work best with a 3.7V LRB168A / 18650 Li-ion battery.

Cree Q5 LED *High Output*
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-139-114-125-6437
$57.99, Voltage: 3.7V-13V, Output: 260 lumens

Cree Q5 LED *High Output*
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-139-114-125-6435
$54.00, Voltage: 3.7V-6V, Output: 260 lumens

Cree Q5 LED *2-Mode* (High & Low)
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-139-114-125-6494
$64.00, Voltage: 3.7v-6v, Output: 260 lumens (maximum stage)

Cree Q5 LED *2-Mode Tactical Strobe
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-139-114-125-6475
$67.99, Voltage: 3.7v-6v, Output: 260 lumens (maximum stage)

Cree Q5 LED *4-Mode
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-139-114-125-6496
$64.00, Voltage: 3.7v-6v, Output: 260 lumens (maximum stage)
Function: 3 brightness levels (Full, 20%, 2%)+ strobe

Cree Q2 LED *High Output*
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-139-114-148-6429
$44.99, Voltage: 3.7V-13V, Output: 190 lumens

Cree P4 LED
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-139-114-148-6283
$39.99, Voltage: 3.7-13v, Output: 130 lumens

Cree Q2 LED *4 mode*
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-139-114-148-6352
$49.99, Voltage: 3.7-6v, Output: 190 lumens (maximum stage)
Digital circuit sequence: 100% (190 lumens), 20%, 2% and Strobe (10Hz)

Cree Q2 LED 3.7-6V *High Output*
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-139-114-148-6415
$44.99, Voltage: 3.7V-6V, Output: 190 lumens

Cree LED 3.7-6V *2-Mode* (100% & Strobe)
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-139-114-148-6360
$49.99, Voltage: 3.7v-6v. Output: 190 lumens (maximum stage)

Q2 Cree LED *2-Mode* (High & Low)
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-139-114-148-6400
$49.99, Voltage: 3.7-6v, Output: 190 lumens (maximum stage)

__

*** Lighthound.com *** - 

Lighthound Cree Drop-In
http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?...OD&ProdID=2605
$29.99 accepted voltage: 3.7V ~ 9.0V 750mAh regulator board

Q5 Cree
http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3428
$39.99, 3.7V to 9V input, 750ma

UNIQ Cree Q5 Drop-In 
http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3513
$29.99, 3.7 - 15V Input, 1000mA, Textured aluminum reflector

__


***Dereelight drop ins***http://www.dereelight.com/module-list.htm​*1S(1-stage) cree XR-E module*
$32.00
- Input Range: 2.8~4.2V
- Output Range: 1.2A
- Battery Type: 1x18650,1x17670
- Features: Constant output at it's fully input range
Over discharge protection


*1SM-1(1-stage multi power) Cree XR-E Q5 module (6V max)*
$26.50
- Input Range: 3~6V
- Output Range: 1A
- Battery Type: 1x18650,1x17670, 2xCR123A
- Features: Constant output at 3.8~6V.


*1SM-2(1-stage multi power) Cree XR-E Q5 module (16V max)*
$29.00
- Input Range: 3~16V
- Output Range: 1A
- Battery Type: 1x18650, CR123A's, RCR123's
- Features: Constant output at 4.5~16V. Recommended use 2xCR123A,3xCR123A or more.


*3SD(3-stage digital) Cree XR-E Q5 module*
$35.00
- Input Range: 2.8~4.2V
- Output Range: 1.2A
- Battery Type: 1x18650, 1x17670
- Features: Constant output at it's fully input range
Three stage output,100%-50%-5%
Over discharge protection
Memory functon
Change level by push switch


*3SM(3-stage Muti-power digital) Cree XR-E module*
$35.00
- Input Range: 3~9V
- Output Range: 1.0A
- Battery Type: 1x18650, 2xCR123A, 2xRCR123
- Features: Constant output using CR123's
Three stage output,100%-50%-5%
Memory functon
Change level by push switch


*3SD(3-stage digital) Cree XR-E 5A Q2 module*
$36.00
- Emitter: Cree XR-E Neutral Warm White 5A Q2, it's highest rank at this tint, good color rendering, recommended for outdoor usage, especially after raining.
- Input Range: 2.8~4.2V
- Output Range: 1.2A
- Battery Type: 1x18650, 1x17670
- Features: Constant output at it's fully input range
Three stage output,100%-50%-5%
Over discharge protection
Memory functon
Change level by push switch

--

** *OpticsHQ P60 Head and tailcap* **

*LED Drop-In and Multi-Function Tailcap Kit*
http://www.opticshq.com/page/Optics/PROD/Surefire-HID/ACC-DTC-KIT
$89.99
Working voltage: 4.2-18.0v
Maximum output at the emitter approximately 220+ lumens about 2-3 hours
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]More than 6 hours at low output[/SIZE][/FONT]
Fits the following SureFire Lights: G2, G3, 6P, 6PD, 9P, Z2, G2Z, C2, C3, M2

*LED Drop-In and Multi-Function (Reverse) Tailcap Kit*
http://www.opticshq.com/page/Optics/PROD/Surefire-HID/ACC-DTC-R-KIT
$89.99
Working voltage: 4.2-18.0v
Maximum output at the emitter approximately 220+ lumens about 2-3 hours
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]More than 6 hours at low output[/SIZE][/FONT]
Fits the following SureFire Lights: G2, G3, 6P, 6PD, 9P, Z2, G2Z, C2, C3, M2
--

*** Newexcite **
* 
UltraFire Rebel Light Bulb with Reflector
http://www.newexcite.com/shop/index...id=126&zenid=682a08097b92cf4bb37a0e8d8065a820
$14.99 - (No voltage / output levels noted at this time)

--
*
* G & P *
*G&P Q5 230 Lumens CREE LED Flashlight Torch Lamp GP751
$41.99 Input: 4.5v - 9v

G&P Q5 LONG FOCUS 230Lm CREE LED Flashlight Lamp GP751L
$41.99 Input: 4.5v - 9v
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...%3D4%26ps%3D42

http://cgi.ebay.com/G-P-Q5-CREE-LED...3251452QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

--

-=Surefire P60L LED Reflector Assembly=- 
Max 80 lumens, Runtime up to 12 hours depending on flashlight model.
(stores listed in no particular order)
$39.00 - http://www.lapolicegear.com/sup6ledreas.html
$39.00 - http://supremeco.com.hk/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1_26_30&products_id=4755
$39.00 - http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/carfnbr/254/prrfnbr/24502/P60L-LED-Assembly

** Assorted forum posts that you might find useful**
DealExtreme 1343, 1447, and Wolf-Eyes 130 Lumen Cree Module *P60 Cree drop-in modules Runtimes!*
*REVIEW - CREE DROP IN from EBAY***VERY NICE****
*Wolf Eyes cree drop-in*
The post that started it *Dealextreme drop in for G2, 6P, etc???* 


And many posts I probably missed.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Any chance you could add what kind of reflector each uses to the first post? Seems like most use LOP (light orange peel) but I could have swore I saw one or two that used a non-textured reflectors but now can't find them.

-LT


----------



## Wolf359 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

http://www.dereelight.com/module-list.htm

Dereelight offer reflector options w/SMO for smooth, w/OP for orange peel don't remember seeing LOP light orange peel. no doubt someone will correct me if i am wrong.


http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11810
Cree P4 1-Mode LED Drop-In Module (3V~12V) $9.59

- Features a Cree P4 LED Emitter
- Accepted Power Input: 3V~12V
- Single mode circuitry 
- Aluminum construction
- Base diameter 22.85mm, heigh 24.55mm

i was some what suprized to see a new P4 dropin but ordered one anyway


----------



## bspofford (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Has anybody noticed how DereeLight and MTE put metallic stickers with all the necessary information on their modules?:thumbsup:

BTW, check the R2 P60 module listed on KD yesterday. You've seen the same module elsewhere for $3 more.


----------



## kavvika (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Here's the link to the KD R2 P60 module. Better order it soon before Kai raises the price, as it's nearly $2.50 cheaper than the identical model at DX. Appears to be based on the oft-recommended DX #6090 module. I wonder what color tint it is?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Hi guys,
Through a joint effort with ProLight Japan, PTS will be offering a limited supply of Cree R2 WC bin with Low VF drop-in LED modules. These chips were purchased direct and not supplied by Wolf Eyes. The R2 chips were sampled and tested in an independent lab with encouraging test results! Shipping should start around April 9th

I also did some spring cleaning today organizing the drop-in pages.

Here’s a link: http://www.pts-flashlights.com/category.aspx?uid=1-139-114


----------



## Yapo (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



kavvika said:


> Here's the link to the KD R2 P60 module. Better order it soon before Kai raises the price, as it's nearly $2.50 cheaper than the identical model at DX. Appears to be based on the oft-recommended DX #6090 module. I wonder what color tint it is?


 
hmm...

Output: 117~225 Lumens (manufacturer rated)
Input Voltage Range: 3.7V~18V

...sounds like it needs 18V to run at its brightest:thinking:


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Yapo said:


> hmm...
> 
> Output: 117~225 Lumens (manufacturer rated)
> Input Voltage Range: 3.7V~18V
> ...



Several of us have this one on order. Unfortunately I can only test it up to 8.4V on RCRs, but another member said he would test it at various voltages up to 18.

FWIW... the 6090 produces slightly LESS light at higher voltages, than it does around 6V.

See Drewfus' review here...
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/193269


----------



## kavvika (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Close, Yapo. From what I understand, the 3.7v-18v "Kennan" driver board only needs ~6v for full brightness. Theres is an overhead of ~1v required for the buck circuit before it will light. Anything above the 9v of two charged 3.7v L-Ion cells or 3 3v lithium primaries and it starts to lose efficiency bucking the voltage, while current to the emitter remains unchanged. In a flashlight, this is unwanted, but in vehicle applications, it makes little difference.


----------



## matt0 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

anybody have any advice on what the dropin with the most flood would be? im looking for a very long lasting floody bulb for my g2. i thought about the M60LL but that says 8hrs and i think the SF P60L is 12hrs so im thinking about that and some sort of cheap diffuser lens


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Furthermore....
I speculate those 117-225L are emitter Lumens (theoretical, taken off a datasheet)... not real-world out the front.


----------



## kavvika (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

matt, the SF brand P60L seems to be geared more towards flood with its shallow, OP reflector and SCC P4 emitter. If you're not up for spending more than $30 on a module, DX #4068 might be just the thing you're looking for, for only ~$13. There's a good review of it here, and from the low lux measurements on the DX site, it appears to be quite a good flooder. In fact, from the pictures on Light Refineries, it appears to be the same module as my beloved #1343's, just with a different emitter (never noticed that before)!


----------



## matt0 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Thanks kavvika for the reply. The beamshots of that 4068 look good with a very smooth beam. Although, the lightrefineries review says 2hr runtime and I'm looking for one that will last longer (to keep in truck.) Doesn't neccessarily need to be uber-bright. I will mostly use it for in-car use (ie: looking for change under seats while in the drive-thru line or checking under the hood at night) It most likely won't be on for very long but I want it to be ready to use whenever I need it to (and I will keep extra batteries nearby)

The SF P60L may be what I need. If its not enough flood, I have heard of using satin scotch tape to diffuse the beam.


On a side note, are there any SSC P7 drop-ins out there? Or, at least, any word on the makings of one? (After some more reading, I'm about 100% sure there is NOT a P7 drop-in. From some pictures of it, it looks too big to even fit on a P60 pill)


----------



## Mercaptan (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



matt0 said:


> On a side note, are there any SSC P7 drop-ins out there? Or, at least, any word on the makings of one? (After some more reading, I'm about 100% sure there is NOT a P7 drop-in. From some pictures of it, it looks too big to even fit on a P60 pill)




What would be cool is if someone could make a turbo P60 head (granted it'd have to be per body) so that the diameter is slightly larger and can accommodate the pill... maybe.


----------



## orbital (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



[email protected] said:


> Hi guys,
> Through a joint effort with ProLight Japan, PTS will be offering a limited supply of Cree R2 WC bin with Low VF drop-in LED modules. These chips were purchased direct and not supplied by Wolf Eyes. The R2 chips were sampled and tested in an independent lab with encouraging test results! Shipping should start around April 9th
> 
> I also did some spring cleaning today organizing the drop-in pages.
> ...



+

Hi Mike, 

Great to see you've started listing these amazing R2 drop-ins
& other Wolf-Eyes lights with these emitters.

Really happy to have helped in the 'initial concept' with ProLight Japan. 
It may have been a small contribution, but now you may have the very best CREE R2 emitters on the planet!!

Brian M. (mellowcat..)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



orbital said:


> +
> 
> Hi Mike,
> 
> ...


Hi Brian,
Yah, thanks a bunch for that initial call inquiring about the R2s you saw on ProLight Japan’s website! :thanks:

I’m soo excited, I feel like a kid before Christmas waiting for the shipment to arrive. :santa:

I hope you’re enjoying that 3.7-13V drop-in we sent you!


----------



## qtaco (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Can someone give me some information about this module:

Cree Q5 LED 5-Mode Drop-in Module
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11622
$14.28 3.6V~7.2V Input

I plan to run it off two CR123 primaries, however I just wanted to get some information about its memory (or lack there of). From the DX comments there is some confusion over how it operates, however it appears that each time you turn it on (be it after half a second or a day) it moves to the next mode in the sequence. 

Can anyone confirm this? It's a shame if it's true, it would be much more useful (for me) if it started at the first mode in its sequence, or the last mode you used it on. The next mode is likely to be furthest on average from where you want to actually be!


----------



## Wolf359 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

qtaco i can comfirm it has no memory and swiches to the next mode when you turn it on sequence is low/med/high/strobe/sos. if your last mode used was high the next time you turn it on it comes on in strobe .


----------



## qtaco (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Thanks mate. I suppose it's not a big deal, but it is less then ideal for me


----------



## Dobbler (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Great thread -- thanks for consolidating all that information.

Does anyone know which of these are safe for a weapon light -- can handle the shock from a rifle or shotgun -- as a drop in for a SureFire?


----------



## orbital (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

+

G&P Q5 P60 drop-ins for the list.

They are well made and have deeper than average reflectors;
the 'Long Focus' reflector is noticeably deeper.

***G&P**

*G&P Q5 CREE 
-230 lumen
-Input 4.5v - 9v
http://cgi.ebay.com/G-P-Q5-230-Lume...06987QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

G&P Q5 Long Focus CREE
-230 lumen
-Input 4.5v - 9v
http://cgi.ebay.com/G-P-Q5-LONG-FOC...06987QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

I picked up the R2 drop in from my local post office this morning.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11836

I am performing run-time tests as I type. Its far too well lit here in the office to do any kind of beam comparisons. But I will take some video tonight, and I'll do my best with some beamshots too.

Overall DX ordering procedure went well. I placed the order on 3/27, the module left Hong Kong on 4/1. USPS delivered it 4/8. Not bad at all considering the world wide logistics. The DX www site was updated accurately throughout the procedure. Big cheer for dealextreme.

I am using them with ~450-500mAh RCR123 cells (You know... those highly over-rated ones). These cells have about ~20 charge/discharge cycles on them, and my charger cuts off at 4.2 volts.

On my first pair of cells, The module ran for 50 minutes before emitted light started to turn yellow. For the first 15 minutes the light ran cool to the touch. At about the 20 minute mark the bezel was warm. At 25 minutes the body of the light was warm, and the light continued to heat till the 35 minute point where temperatures leveled off for the remaining 20 minutes. The light body was hot to the touch after the full discharge cycle, much hotter than the DX 6090 which gets moderately warm by comparison. FWIW I had the light on my desk, in a poorly ventilated corner adjacent to my PC monitor pointing at the wall throughout the test. At the end of the run I noticed the batteries were considerably cooler than the body of the flashlight. No doubt the outstanding thermal properties of the brass pill and 6P were doing their job keeping heat away from the LED and RCR123s. 

The second pair of cells ran for 45 minutes before emitted light turned yellow. For this test I had the flashlight in an ice water bath in a coffee mug. Clearly the added cooling didn't help extend the run time.

My conclusion is that this module should be used in a host that has good thermal cooling characteristics. You could use it in something less, but doing so might pose some risk to the cells and module over the long-term. Especially with the light ON for long durations. As alarming as it feels, the 6P body is merely doing its job, keeping its contents inside cool.

At some point I will invest in some higher capacity RCR cells, but right now I am content.

Just spent the evening at the park comparing the DX11836 with the DX6090 drop in modules. I also threw my Lowes Cree- task force into the mix, more as a control reference. It seems to be a somewhat popular light here and from what I've read spits about 110L out the front. I thumb nailed the higher-res pics, that way you guys can see some of the details of the images and shadows.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6090
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11836

Host: SureFire 6P, completely OEM (no mods)
Cells: Ultrafire RCR123x2

Task Force, P4 emitter, Fraen optic









DealExtreme, SKU6090, P4 emitter, OP reflector








DealExtreme, Sku11836, R2 emitter, OP reflector








Task Force, P4 emitter, Fraen optic








DealExtreme, SKU6090, P4 emitter, OP reflector








DealExtreme, Sku11836, R2 emitter, OP reflector








So... the Cree R2 is considerably brighter and whiter tint than the P4. I think if the P4 has one strength, its that it presents a very near-sunlight kind of tint, which may appeal to some. The R2 however throws out farther, although my pics don't clearly illustrate that. The flood from the R2 is also noticeably brighter.

Phwew... taking these pics was a _lot _harder than everyone else makes it look. I dumped about 20 images that were either blurry, off center or just plain unusable.

Hope some of you find this useful..


----------



## Spypro (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Nice review.
I can't wait to put that thing in my G2. Since I'll use it for short burst I think it will not be dangerous for the light, LED or cells.


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Spypro said:


> Nice review.
> I can't wait to put that thing in my G2. Since I'll use it for short burst I think it will not be dangerous for the light, LED or cells.



Yeah short bursts should be just fine. I consolidated my review & pics from a separate post I had. I think this way is more concise and informative. I have pics of a Lowes TF, if that makes the review off-topic just post and I will remove them.

thanks


----------



## santza (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Kramer, do you have possibility to check how much the p4 and r2 drop-ins pull amperage from batteries?


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



santza said:


> Kramer, do you have possibility to check how much the p4 and r2 drop-ins pull amperage from batteries?



I could... If someone could show me how. I have a digital multi-meter, but I am not sure how to measure that. Shoot me a PM, rather than take this thread OT.

thanks


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



kramer5150 said:


> I could... If someone could show me how. I have a digital multi-meter, but I am not sure how to measure that. Shoot me a PM, rather than take this thread OT.
> 
> thanks



Set your Multimeter to the 10 or 20 DC amp scale on the dial and move your red probe from the volt jack to the 10 or 20A jack. Remove flashlight tailcap and touch black probe tip to the battery neg end, which you can see when you remove the tailcap. Put the red probe tip on the lip of the battery tube, not touching the black probe or the battery. The flashlight willl turn on, and notice measurement on your DMM. Do this carefully so as not to short out your drop in.

Bill


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Bullzeyebill said:


> Set your Multimeter to the 10 or 20 DC amp scale on the dial and move your red probe from the volt jack to the 10 or 20A jack. Remove flashlight tailcap and touch black probe tip to the battery neg end, which you can see when you remove the tailcap. Put the red probe tip on the lip of the battery tube, not touching the black probe or the battery. The flashlight willl turn on, and notice measurement on your DMM. Do this carefully so as not to short out your drop in.
> 
> Bill


thanks Bill...

The R2 pulls .58A and the P4 draws .54A

is that good or bad? I expected the R2 to be a lot higher than that..?


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Just some more pics for tonight.

Elmo, Ivy, tree at ~20 feet
DX6090 Module VVV




DX11836 Module VVV





Telephone poles at ~40-45 yards
DX6090 Module VVV




DX11836 Module VVV





Telephone pole / wall at ~30 yards
DX6090 Module VVV




DX11836 Module VVV


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Very helpful pix, thank you. :thumbsup: Ordered one. 

-LT


----------



## Drewfus2101 (Apr 10, 2008)

*P60 Drop-In DX Sku 11836 -- Tests Done*

Here is the link to this item:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11836

I finally got around to doing a few decent tests last night. Results were not very impressive. 











I also did some good lux testing with the stock bulb on SF123A batteries, DX 6090 on CR123As, and DX 11836 on CR123As. 

Bulb --- Lux
Stock --- 590
6090 --- 1250
11836 --- 1420

Before you gripe, this test was done under the most strict conditions I could create. I used clamps to hold everything from moving while I changed batteries and lamps. I also used a fan on the head of the flashlight to prevent heat soak to some degree. The batteries also registered just shy of 8.0V. 

That should be enough evidence to prove that this drop-in is not quite the show-stopper we all thought it would be.


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: P60 Drop-In DX Sku 11836 -- Tests Done*

No gripes from me... the differences I found between it and the 6090 were small, but noticeable. I think its still worth its $15 price tag to anyone trying to eek out every lumen of brightness for their dollar. see my review in the sticky drop in thread. Unless you are _really _short on cash ($5) I don't see any reason to recommend the 6090 over the 11836.

They need to change the specs though, the emitter is under powered at 3.7V.

Thanks for doing this, your measurements back up what I am seeing out the front of mine. Nice to know that a 2-cell setup is optimal.


----------



## My3kidsfather (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Kramer- thank you for posting the helpful pics especially now that new drop-ins are needed. It is harder than it looks to take pics I think.

I took delivery of a new inexpensive solarforce pf12 incan with two extensions. My intensions were of putting in my solarforce R2 single-mode 18v module with both extensions and four AW rcr123a's. First I tried three of my AW's. It proved very bright, as bright as my Dereelight v3.0, although not as focused for longer distances. 

Then I recharged the AW's because the light started to quick-strobe :thinking: and I thought the batts were drained.. recharged them all. Installed them to find it strobing again. While i was puzzling over this, the light went very dim, barely visible and has stayed that way since. I guess that ozone smell means I fried the pill? So I guess four AW's are out of the question. lol.


----------



## My3kidsfather (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: P60 Drop-In DX Sku 11836 -- Tests Done*

Drewfus thank you for the info. As yet some of us are not able to draw many conclusions from the data you have provided. Would you take a minute and compare this emitter to say the DX sku 11621, a Q5 single mode emitter? What difference would you see?

Thank you.


----------



## Upplyst (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Is it just me? I do not see any difference between P4 and R4 on those pics except for maybe colour tint.


----------



## Drewfus2101 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: P60 Drop-In DX Sku 11836 -- Tests Done*



My3KidsDad! said:


> Drewfus thank you for the info. As yet some of us are not able to draw many conclusions from the data you have provided. Would you take a minute and compare this emitter to say the DX sku 11621, a Q5 single mode emitter? What difference would you see?
> 
> Thank you.



Its impossible to really compare it without seeing or running the same tests. However, from the listing, it would seem that its run by the same driver board as the 6090 and 11836. Both of these seem to be current regulated drivers right around 0.95 amps. Its safe to say that a R2 would be brighter than a Q5, which would be brighter than a P4 (which seems to be what is in the 6090) at the same drive levels. Off the top of my head I would guess the R2 is brighter than the Q5 by 10% or so, or at least if all other things are equal it should be.


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Upplyst said:


> Is it just me? I do not see any difference between P4 and R4 on those pics except for maybe colour tint.



There is a slight difference in Lux, but not much... See the review Drewfus did here...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/194742

Its most visible at medium ranges ~20-30 yards. You can see it in the last set of photos. Color tint seems to be about even, maybe the 6090 is a little more yellow but its not a night and day difference. I was hoping the Elmo/Ivy/tree pics would show the color difference more, but it doesn't.

Note also that my camera is not the greatest. The differences between the two are slightly more apparent in-person. I just wish I had an SLR capable of capturing the differences.


----------



## My3kidsfather (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: P60 Drop-In DX Sku 11836 -- Tests Done*



Drewfus2101 said:


> Its impossible to really compare it without seeing or running the same tests. However, from the listing, it would seem that its run by the same driver board as the 6090 and 11836. Both of these seem to be current regulated drivers right around 0.95 amps. Its safe to say that a R2 would be brighter than a Q5, which would be brighter than a P4 (which seems to be what is in the 6090) at the same drive levels. Off the top of my head I would guess the R2 is brighter than the Q5 by 10% or so, or at least if all other things are equal it should be.



thanks! I am beginning to think the drivers are more important. One fellow is driving his Q5's at 1.8-2.0 amps and getting great light. Heat sinking and drivers. Got to learn more.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



kramer5150 said:


> thanks Bill...
> 
> The R2 pulls .58A and the P4 draws .54A
> 
> is that good or bad? I expected the R2 to be a lot higher than that..?



If you were running two CR123's the amp draw would probably be .80A. You Led is probably seeing about 1 amp, or very close to that. The more volts you add to system, the lower the draw from the batteries= buck regulation. The closer the vin is to vf the more effecient the converter works. Adding voltage reduces effeciency, but does dramatically improve runtime.

Bill


----------



## leon2245 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

So not many of you are just using the surefire kit to upgrade your 6p's to LED huh? I notice these aftermarket options are brighter and cheaper vs the p60L from surefire, so the advantage is obvious- but *which one listed in the OP would be closest to stock?* One without the possibility of having to fiddle with, springs or rubber rings if the head doesn't screw down all the way, or soldering something to keep from shorting, etc (some "easy" but necessary fixes I've read about here with some of these).

Maybe a novice is better suited with just buying the SF p60l upgrade, but if one of these was just as good as the factory upgrade, and cheaper, AND brighter- why not?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Looking at the OP, none of the modules will do what the Surefire P60L will do with only one mode, high. They all overpower the P60L. Best thing, I think, would be to pick one of the modules with multiple modes, the Q5 WC from DX with three modes probably being the best bet, so you can dial in a the brightness level of your choice and it will always be there without fiddling around. The UI looks simple. Not sure if it truly compatible with Surefire C series heads.

Bill


----------



## orbital (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Bullzeyebill said:


> If you were running two CR123's the amp draw would probably be .80A. You Led is probably seeing about 1 amp, or very close to that. The more volts you add to system, the lower the draw from the batteries= buck regulation. The closer the vin is to vf the more effecient the converter works. Adding voltage reduces effeciency, but does dramatically improve runtime.
> 
> Bill



+

Well said Bill..:thumbsup:


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Some more DX R2 impressions...

Went on a night hike last night and I think I can now put it into words better. SKU:6090 (Cree P4) does not have the deep-penetrating ability of the SKU:11836 (Cree R2). They'll both light up the trees at over 100++ yards... but the R2 module illuminates "deeper" into the trees. The closer you get to the object the more apparent this becomes. The R2 module allows you to see _through _the leaves and twigs and see the trunk of the tree. While the P4 lights up the leaves/twigs and casts partial-shadows over whats behind them. So you still see the tree-trunk, but its slightly more of a silhouette outline... and not quite as visible of a textured wood surface.

My beamshots do not do this subtle difference justice, and certainly my sony camera can't capture this at all. Its a small difference that I think most people would not notice but a difference flashahaulics would easily pick up. Both DX modules leave the Cree TF behind in this regard.


----------



## Centropolis (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



kramer5150 said:


> Some more DX R2 impressions...
> 
> Went on a night hike last night and I think I can now put it into words better. SKU:6090 (Cree P4) does not have the deep-penetrating ability of the SKU:11836 (Cree R2). They'll both light up the trees at over 100++ yards... but the R2 module illuminates "deeper" into the trees. The closer you get to the object the more apparent this becomes. The R2 module allows you to see _through _the leaves and twigs and see the trunk of the tree. While the P4 lights up the leaves/twigs and casts partial-shadows over whats behind them. So you still see the tree-trunk, but its slightly more of a silhouette outline... and not quite as visible of a textured wood surface.
> 
> My beamshots do not do this subtle difference justice, and certainly my sony camera can't capture this at all. Its a small difference that I think most people would not notice but a difference flashahaulics would easily pick up. Both DX modules leave the Cree TF behind in this regard.



I understand that a SF G2 is a host for these P60 sized drop-ins. But I am little worried about using my G2 as a host because very often the reviewers do say that it heats up quite fast and we have to be careful of using plastic bodies. 

Should I be worried about putting a drop-in such as the R2 off DX in a G2? I have a 6PL but I'd rather screw around with a G2 than my beloved 6PL.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Centropolis said:


> I understand that a SF G2 is a host for these P60 sized drop-ins. But I am little worried about using my G2 as a host because very often the reviewers do say that it heats up quite fast and we have to be careful of using plastic bodies.
> 
> Should I be worried about putting a drop-in such as the R2 off DX in a G2? I have a 6PL but I'd rather screw around with a G2 than my beloved 6PL.



I would do this. Run it for 5 minutes in your G2, then quickly remove the head and feel the drop in. Is is really, really hot? If not you can try a few more minutes, then check again, like 10 minutes. I run a Cree P4 that pulls .420mA's at tailcap and it is not too hot to run in my G2, or G2Z. My Malkoff M60 pulls to much current and just gets too hot.

Bill


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Centropolis said:


> I understand that a SF G2 is a host for these P60 sized drop-ins. But I am little worried about using my G2 as a host because very often the reviewers do say that it heats up quite fast and we have to be careful of using plastic bodies.
> 
> Should I be worried about putting a drop-in such as the R2 off DX in a G2? I have a 6PL but I'd rather screw around with a G2 than my beloved 6PL.



I would do this. Run it for 5 minutes in your G2, then quickly remove the head and feel the drop in. Is is really, really hot? If not you can try a few more minutes, then check again, like 10 minutes. I run a Cree P4 that pulls 420mA's at tailcap with two RCR123's, and it is not too hot to run in my G2, or G2Z. My Malkoff M60 pulls to much current and just gets too hot.

Bill


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Centropolis said:


> I understand that a SF G2 is a host for these P60 sized drop-ins. But I am little worried about using my G2 as a host because very often the reviewers do say that it heats up quite fast and we have to be careful of using plastic bodies.
> 
> Should I be worried about putting a drop-in such as the R2 off DX in a G2? I have a 6PL but I'd rather screw around with a G2 than my beloved 6PL.




I am not really qualified to answer this because I don't have the nitrolon surefire. The safe thing would be to use your 6PL with the DXR2 (that I KNOW will work), and save the seoul P60L drop in for the G2.


----------



## Justin Case (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Centropolis said:


> I understand that a SF G2 is a host for these P60 sized drop-ins. But I am little worried about using my G2 as a host because very often the reviewers do say that it heats up quite fast and we have to be careful of using plastic bodies.
> 
> Should I be worried about putting a drop-in such as the R2 off DX in a G2? I have a 6PL but I'd rather screw around with a G2 than my beloved 6PL.



I replaced the polymer G2 bezel with a spare metal 6P bezel I had. This is basically the same setup as the stock SureFire G2L. You could do the same by getting an aftermarket metal bezel like a G&P.

I've run a DX 6090 in the slightly modified G2 with no problems. However, I haven't tried any extended runtimes. Just short multi-second bursts (say up to about 5 sec).


----------



## Marduke (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Out of the DX dropins, which ones are fully regulated on 1x17670? I think this one is judgeing by it's voltage specs, but I don't like that it's memory starts it off in the next mode. I would rather the module be either single mode with high brightness, or multiple mode with no memory, or memory to return to last setting used. I see many of the dropins list a voltage down to 2.9 or 3.0v, but I don't think they are regulated or full brightness at that level.

Basically I am looking for a buck/boost and not just a buck dropin.


----------



## Flash007 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Marduke said:


> Out of the DX dropins, which ones are fully regulated on 1x17670? I think this one is judgeing by it's voltage specs, but I don't like that it's memory starts it off in the next mode. I would rather the module be either single mode with high brightness, or multiple mode with no memory, or memory to return to last setting used. I see many of the dropins list a voltage down to 2.9 or 3.0v, but I don't think they are regulated or full brightness at that level.
> 
> Basically I am looking for a buck/boost and not just a buck dropin.


 



I've received SKU 11074 from DX since three days.

It's Q5 WC multi-mode, and very well regulated wich works only with one cell (17670 or 18650). Almost perfect regulation on high.

Look at the excellent review here (with runtime graphs on high-mid-low) :

http://www.light-reviews.com/dx_sku_11074/review.html

My conclusion : it's the best dropin actually available in low budget category, and one of the best all category ! :thumbsup:

The next step is to keep the same driver, and enhance the led (R2 with selected tint (WC or WG), and better leds later).

:naughty::thumbsup::naughty:


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Just shot some vid footage... SKU6090 -VS- SKU:11836

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiDTQY13_cY


----------



## orbital (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

+

Something for the P60 drop-in list,..






A Rebel P60 drop-in:

http://www.newexcite.com/shop/index...id=126&zenid=682a08097b92cf4bb37a0e8d8065a820


----------



## dc (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Flash007 said:


> I've received SKU 11074 from DX since three days.
> 
> It's Q5 WC multi-mode, and very well regulated wich works only with one cell (17670 or 18650). Almost perfect regulation on high.
> 
> ...



Hi Flash007,
Read from light-reviews.com that this light uses PWM on the lower output setting. I'm easily annoyed by pwn flickering but then my experience with pwm light is minimal cos i only have 1 light, a 1st generation Jetbeam Cle that uses pwm and it sure annoy the hell of me, given it low pwm frequency...haha

Are you able to detect the pwm on the modes as in does it flicker visibly? I'm hoping that sku11074 is using a higher pwm frequency that will make it undetectable to human eyes.

Thanks,
DC


----------



## Flash007 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



dc said:


> Hi Flash007,
> Read from light-reviews.com that this light uses PWM on the lower output setting. I'm easily annoyed by pwn flickering but then my experience with pwm light is minimal cos i only have 1 light, a 1st generation Jetbeam Cle that uses pwm and it sure annoy the hell of me, given it low pwm frequency...haha
> 
> Are you able to detect the pwm on the modes as in does it flicker visibly? I'm hoping that sku11074 is using a higher pwm frequency that will make it undetectable to human eyes.
> ...


 

I've done several tests, and I don't see any flickering in lower modes (medium and low). 

I'm almost sure that PWM frequency is sufficiently high to not see flickering.

However, it's possible that some people are more sensitive to flickering than me. 

I'll send a question to DX to see if he knows the PWM frequency on the SKU 11074.


:thumbsup:


----------



## dc (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Sounds good to me if you can't see any flickering in the medium and lower modes. 
:thanks: 

DC


----------



## fasuto (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Are there any cheap (below 20$) modules available for Wolf Eyes d26 flashlights?

I tried to search without luck


----------



## umc (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Hey all, I'm thinking about picking up a 6P to use as a host and was wondering if any of the drop-ins on ebay here are any good? The prices seem right but curious if they're junk or what.

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=surefire+6p&category0=


----------



## Spypro (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

I just received my R2 drop-in for my G2 (sku.11836) from DX.
It fits my G2 perfectly with NO gap at all. I juste removed the outer spring.
I'm using 2 x AW RCR123A.
I compared it with my P3D-CE (turbo setting = 160 emitter lumen) and the drop-in is considerably brighter than the P3D.
I'll play with it tonight and I'll take some beamshots.

edit

I went out tonight to take beamshots.
I took my P3D (on turbo) to compare with the R2 drop-in.

Distance to tree ~45 feet:

P3D




R2 drop-in




Distance from pool ~30 feet:

P3D




R2 drop-in




Distance from ceiling ~5 feet:

P3D




R2 drop-in




+
BRIGHT
Throw very well
Warm beam (a little)
Inexpensive

-
Ringy beam (do not affect normal use)
Gets warm after 5 mins (would be safer in a metal body)


----------



## Brigadier (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

here is one for the P60 drop in list. Although with these voltage ratings, it could also be a P90 drop in. 

http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3513

BTW, this one fit in my first gen 6P and G2 where these would not:

http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2605


----------



## thegeek (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Has anyone tried the Rebel drop in yet? Or know anything about it? That website is a little less than informative.


----------



## jayhackett03 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



kavvika said:


> matt, the SF brand P60L seems to be geared more towards flood with its shallow, OP reflector and SCC P4 emitter.


 
i thought the P60L's were Cree X-RE. am i wrong?


----------



## Marduke (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



jayhackett03 said:


> i thought the P60L's were Cree X-RE. am i wrong?



SSC P4


----------



## Marduke (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

double post


----------



## AOBRICK (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

I will always choose the Malkoff for several reasons.
1. Quality, You won't find a better built Drop In with great heatsink.
2.I really like knowing who built something it makes it personal. The guys name goes into the build.
3.In the time of corperate big buisiness I will gladly send my dollars to an individual US Citizen (not so say I dont love shurefire and fenix) Malkoff is a cottage industry and a CPF'er. Last time I ordered from Gene i ended up on the phone with him for nearly an hour. It feels like I'm buying from a friend.
4. Malkoff stands behind his work plain and simple and He makes a valiant effort to make You 100% satisfied.
Malkoff may not be the brightest (close) or the cheapest but when I put my money down thats the p60 dropin I buy.


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Not again...

Mods can you please  control this thread and delete any posts that degenerate into China-bashing, Pro-USA-Labor, political, child labour, religious off topic discussions? I'd hate to see this thread locked like all the others.
thanks.


----------



## Brigadier (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



kramer5150 said:


> Not again...
> 
> Mods can you please  control this thread and delete any posts that degenerate into China-bashing, Pro-USA-Labor, political, child labour, religious off topic discussions? I'd hate to see this thread locked like all the others.
> thanks.




:thinking:


----------



## thegeek (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Are any of these drop-ins designed specifically for throw?


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Theres one that uses a unique reflector. Its deeper and has less flood than the ~$15 DX/Kai jobs. It doesn't use a spring for +battery contact. The space normally occupied by the +battery contact spring is needed for the extended length reflector. I can't recall the manufacturer though.


----------



## Norm (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



kramer5150 said:


> I can't recall the manufacturer though.


Dereelight ???
Norm


----------



## kavvika (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Dereelight 3SD Q5 w/ SMO reflector is a good thrower, at over 8,000 lux. But I think Kramer's referring to the G&P "Long-Focus".


----------



## Mercaptan (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



kavvika said:


> Dereelight 3SD Q5 w/ SMO reflector is a good thrower, at over 8,000 lux. But I think Kramer's referring to the G&P "Long-Focus".



Otherwise known as the BOG Q5 Super Premium... *gasp*

http://bugoutgearusa.com/crq5drmo.html


----------



## thegeek (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Thanks for all the help! Now I just have to decide which one to try out.


----------



## Centropolis (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: P60 Drop-In DX Sku 11836 -- Tests Done*



Drewfus2101 said:


> I also did some good lux testing with the stock bulb on SF123A batteries, DX 6090 on CR123As, and DX 11836 on CR123As.
> 
> Bulb --- Lux
> Stock --- 590
> ...



A question regarding this test, when you say stock, you mean the stock P60L bulb correct? Or are you talking about the P60 incan lamp?


----------



## Drewfus2101 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: P60 Drop-In DX Sku 11836 -- Tests Done*



Centropolis said:


> A question regarding this test, when you say stock, you mean the stock P60L bulb correct? Or are you talking about the P60 incan lamp?



I mean the bulb that came in the light. I don't know if you call it the P60L bulb or P60 incan lamp.


----------



## Centropolis (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: P60 Drop-In DX Sku 11836 -- Tests Done*



Drewfus2101 said:


> I mean the bulb that came in the light. I don't know if you call it the P60L bulb or P60 incan lamp.



Which flashlight are you using? I didn't see that in your original post.


----------



## Meltdown (May 1, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

how well do the dealextreme drop-ins hold up under field use? 

thanks!


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (May 1, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



thegeek said:


> Are any of these drop-ins designed specifically for throw?



The BOG-Q5 is like a beautiful white spotlight. I highly recommend it!


----------



## matt0 (May 1, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

I just bought an M60LL which says 8hrs runtime on 2 primaries. If I were to buy an A19 extender and run it on 3 primaries, what would the approx runtime be?


----------



## thegeek (May 2, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



CRESCENDOPOWER said:


> The BOG-Q5 is like a beautiful white spotlight. I highly recommend it!



Which light do you have it in? I have a DX sku 11074 and it is slightly longer than my other DX drop-ins, even with the spring removed there is a gap between the bezel and the body. It bugs the hell out of me.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (May 2, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



thegeek said:


> . . . there is a gap between the bezel and the body. It bugs the hell out of me.



Perfect place for a GID o-ring.

-LT


----------



## thegeek (May 2, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Lunal_Tic said:


> Perfect place for a GID o-ring.
> 
> -LT



I don't know, I think I would rather just not have the gap. I'm rather picky about some things. I may resort to that in the end though. 

For anyone who has the Dereelight 3SD drop-in; should it leave a gap with a surefire C2? I like the three mode setup a lot, and the two reflector deal. If it doesn't leave that gap in there I'm sold on it.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 2, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Are we talking about a gap with a drop-in for a Surefire light with the outer spring removed. If so then that might be good. Screwing the bezel on the body of a Surefire 6P, for example, and there being a gap would mean that the bezel is pushing the drop-in down securely against the top of the body. I have some drop-ins that I am using for my 6P, 6Z, that allow the bezel to screw all the way down, but they are not holding the drop-in against the top of the battery body, and you can notice the drop in moving up and down when the batteries are not in when shaken up and down. The perfect fit is a tight fit for good thermal transfer, the drop in staying in contact with the body when the batteries (battery) is installed, and not being pushed forward away from contact with the body. This is very important, more important that a gap being noticed between the bezel and the body when screwed together.

Bill


----------



## thegeek (May 2, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

I have one drop-in where I can thread the pill out from the reflector a small amount and it will contact the top of the body of the light for a very nice fit, sku 11074 though is visibly longer. The driver board and a thin brass ring around its edge stick out below rest of the pill. I'm sure the contact is nice, and I'll probably still use it until I find something better, but there are alternatives where I can have my cake and eat it too. (I would just use the module that fits so nice, but I like the hi-med-low option.)


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (May 2, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



thegeek said:


> Which light do you have it in? I have a DX sku 11074 and it is slightly longer than my other DX drop-ins, even with the spring removed there is a gap between the bezel and the body. It bugs the hell out of me.


 
I use the BOG Q5 in my Surefire 9P with the spring removed (it slides right off) and the drop in fits perfect. I can't wait for BOG to come out with a new brighter version to give me an excuse to buy a C3.:twothumbs


----------



## Meltdown (May 2, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

ebay offers Q5 drop ins for frighteningly low prices...are they crappo?


----------



## Marduke (May 2, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Meltdown said:


> ebay offers Q5 drop ins for frighteningly low prices...are they crappo?



I would personally avoid them in favor of a more reputable source.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 2, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



CRESCENDOPOWER said:


> I use the BOG Q5 in my Surefire 9P with the spring removed (it slides right off) and the drop in fits perfect. I can't wait for BOG to come out with a new brighter version to give me an excuse to buy a C3.:twothumbs



With the bezel screwed all the way down, does the BOG Q5 with no batteries in the 9P, move when you turn the body upside down? If there is a good fit the drop-in will not move. If the drop-in does move then it will not be touching the top of the body when batteries are installed and heat transfer is somewhat compromised. 

Bill


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (May 2, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Bullzeyebill said:


> With the bezel screwed all the way down, does the BOG Q5 with no batteries in the 9P, move when you turn the body upside down? If there is a good fit the drop-in will not move. If the drop-in does move then it will not be touching the top of the body when batteries are installed and heat transfer is somewhat compromised.
> 
> Bill



I removed the batteries, tightened down the tail cap to make sure I didn’t hear any rattling from it, and detected no movement with the BOG Q5 in the 6P, or 9P, even when shaking it very hard.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 2, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



CRESCENDOPOWER said:


> I removed the batteries, tightened down the tail cap to make sure I didn’t hear any rattling from it, and detected no movement with the BOG Q5 in the 6P, or 9P, even when shaking it very hard.



Don't need to tighten the tailcap, in fact you can notice any looseness better with tailcap removed. My DX 1443 rattles, also my SolarForce R2. My older model BOG Luxeon drop in does not, nor my Malkoff Q2. I am going to add some metal inside bezel so bezel holds drop-ins in place, so pressure of batteries, and spring does not push the drop in away from the lip of the body. I may end up with a small gap between bezel and body.

Bill


----------



## Lunal_Tic (May 2, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Bullzeyebill said:


> . . . I am going to add some metal inside bezel so bezel holds drop-ins in place, so pressure of batteries, and spring does not push the drop in away from the lip of the body. I may end up with a small gap between bezel and body.
> 
> Bill



I've started cramming aluminum foil into the gaps between the body and the drop-in and the bezel and the drop-in dependent on the style. For a R2 from DX I put it in the bezel, for the Malkoff in the body. 

When I put it in the bezel I used crunch rolled foil then let the body crush it up into the end of the bezel. I ended up using strap wrenches and was only left with less than a millimeter gap between the head/body.

The Malkoff was just wrapped with a few layers then stuffed into the body. I'm hoping more for a bit more thermal transfer than improved fit.






Current favorite - Surefire G3, 9P bezel, flip off beam diffuser, DX R2 drop-in, McGizmo two-stage tailcap

-LT


----------



## TooSharp (May 2, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



orbital said:


> +
> 
> Something for the P60 drop-in list,..
> 
> ...


No one has bitten on this one yet? I'm about to sell off some lights and might have to give this a try. I love a good rebel!


----------



## thegeek (May 2, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



TooSharp said:


> No one has bitten on this one yet? I'm about to sell off some lights and might have to give this a try. I love a good rebel!



Please do! I'm interested, just haven't been able to justify buying it without knowing a bit more. If you get it please let us know how it performs.


----------



## Meltdown (May 2, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

any idea what LED newexite is using?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 3, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Lunal_Tic said:


> I've started cramming aluminum foil into the gaps between the body and the drop-in and the bezel and the drop-in dependent on the style. For a R2 from DX I put it in the bezel, for the Malkoff in the body.
> 
> When I put it in the bezel I used crunch rolled foil then let the body crush it up into the end of the bezel. I ended up using strap wrenches and was only left with less than a millimeter gap between the head/body.
> 
> ...



The bezel holding the drop-in against the lip of the body is the only concern I have. I think that is the easiest fix for good transfer of heat from drop-in to body of flashlight. I am concerned that wads of aluminum may cause a short at some point. Gene's fix is to back fill his drop-in's with a good thermal transfer material, that and his heavy duty brass module. His module's mates perfectly with the lip of the body, and a little gap between body and bezel will not be a real problem as heat can travel through the threads, also. Shortening the springs on the various drop-in modules will help reduce stress on the batteries, but that is another issue, and not necessarly pertinent to heat transfer.

Bill


----------



## Lunal_Tic (May 3, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Bullzeyebill said:


> The bezel holding the drop-in against the lip of the body is the only concern I have. I think that is the easiest fix for good transfer of heat from drop-in to body of flashlight. I am concerned that wads of aluminum may cause a short at some point. Gene's fix is to back fill his drop-in's with a good thermal transfer material, that and his heavy duty brass module. His module's mates perfectly with the lip of the body, and a little gap between body and bezel will not be a real problem as heat can travel through the threads, also. Shortening the springs on the various drop-in modules will help reduce stress on the batteries, but that is another issue, and not necessarly pertinent to heat transfer.
> 
> Bill



In G series lights it's not the lip of the body that makes contact but the metal tube insert against the base edge of the drop-in (not much for thermal transfer). I've been using one extra loop of a spring as was offered on a number of the early drop-ins for the G series lights. (IIRC it was G&P/BOG originally) It basically works as a spacer to fill the gap between the insert tube and the base of the drop-in.

As for the packed aluminum foil in the head, the compression of the body against it will keep it from moving. It also provides the only thermal path between the head and the module as far as I can tell. And in the case of the G3 pictured above the head is the only metal that can transfer heat.

This is a Malkoff in a C2. It doesn't touch the lip of the body and there is play around the circumference. That's why I used foil here.





-LT


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 3, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

I was speaking about the metal Surefire bodies. Yes, the G2, G3, G2Z, all Nitralon SF lights, can use better heat sinking by any means, that or a reduced bias, amperage, to the Led, which is probably a more elegant way to reduce heat.

Bill


----------



## Lunal_Tic (May 3, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Bullzeyebill said:


> I was speaking about the metal Surefire bodies. Yes, the G2, G3, G2Z, all Nitralon SF lights, can use better heat sinking by any means, that or a reduced bias, amperage, to the Led, which is probably a more elegant way to reduce heat.
> 
> Bill



Getting a McE2S (for c/m bodies) into that G3 was anything but elegant but it works.  I'm hoping the aluminum crush works as well.

-LT


----------



## jayhackett03 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Marduke said:


> SSC P4


 
maybe i just thought the P60L used an X-RE just becuase thats what the L1 and E1L uses.............who knows. :shrug:


----------



## Wolf359 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12501

Cree Q2 LED Drop-In Module for WF-502B and Similar Flashlights (3.6V~12V Input) $12.73

- Model: 5AQ2
- Features a Cree XR-E Q2 LED emitter
- Built-in driver module
- Accepts 3.6V~12V input
- Fits into Ultrafire WF-502B and similarly designed flashlights
- 26.5mm diameter
- Comes with two sets of differently sized support springs for maximum compatability
- Color temperature: 4000~4300K
- Single mode regulated circuitry

looks interesting would have liked it to have lower voltage for single 18650 use but ordered one anyway


----------



## openbolt1 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



thegeek said:


> I don't know, I think I would rather just not have the gap. I'm rather picky about some things. I may resort to that in the end though.



thegeek,

I know exactly how you feel about this gap. I ran into the exact same issue...
I placed my Dremel tool into my vice so it would be stationary and used a small grinding wheel/stone to grind a bevel in the lower edge of the DX sku 11074 so it would seat without a gap. Works perfect now. I can post pic's if you need them.

openbolt1


----------



## thegeek (May 5, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



openbolt1 said:


> thegeek,
> 
> I know exactly how you feel about this gap. I ran into the exact same issue...
> I placed my Dremel tool into my vice so it would be stationary and used a small grinding wheel/stone to grind a bevel in the lower edge of the DX sku 11074 so it would seat without a gap. Works perfect now. I can post pic's if you need them.
> ...



That's exactly what I was thinking of doing. Did you do anything to the aluminum or just deal with the brass at the very end? Nice to know it works! If it's no trouble a picture would be great, just to know how far you had to size it down. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## openbolt1 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



thegeek said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking of doing. Did you do anything to the aluminum or just deal with the brass at the very end? Nice to know it works! If it's no trouble a picture would be great, just to know how far you had to size it down. Thanks for the advice!



Pictures & text of the method I used to modify my Deal Extreme SKU: 11074 Drop-in so it would be gapless…

With regard to modifying the DX sku: 11074 (5) mode, Q5 D26 style “Drop-In” module to fit into SF C/P heads. CPF’s: thegeek asked me to show and tell how I did this simple mod to the screw in pill/base so it would actually drop in.. WITHOUT THE ANNOYING gap between the body & bezel. I’m gonna miss that cool GITD O-ring I suppose…

[FONT=&quot]I chucked up my Dremel tool into my vice so it would not move. 





[/FONT] I then took the module and carefully turned/spun it while applying pressure to the very edge that was bearing against the rear/bottom of the bezel pocket of the flashlight body (nothing of course was done to the actual bezel itself).








I more or less just knocked the corner off the lower edge of the sku 11074 so it would now actually drop in and when the bezel is tightened down you can feel the module turning into the pocket and seating properly. I do not believe that I could live with a gap that I knew I could fix between the bezel and the body! I know it’s a no-big-deal thing to a lot of guys judging by the comments I routinely read here, but I guess I’m a bit picky. 

Time spent…about 3 minutes of grind & try, grind & try.

Here’s the finished product…. This is a 18500 Leef body…




And this is my SF C2…




Hope this can be of use to some of us that are in this fix.

openbolt1


----------



## thegeek (May 5, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Very nice! Thank you!


----------



## kramer5150 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

does anyone know if this module will  using 2x4.2V RCR123s?

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11622


----------



## openbolt1 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Kramer5150,

Help me out here..I'm a little confused. Exactly which Drop-In is the beam shot in the pic below from? It's pretty impressive with that kind of hot spot not to mention the great spill! I just have never heard of the "P4/R2 VVV" bulbs.

Thank you,

openbolt1



kramer5150 said:


> Just some more pics for tonight.
> 
> Elmo, Ivy, tree at ~20 feet
> P4 Module VVV
> ...


----------



## kramer5150 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

The R2 module is a DX11836
The P4 module is a DX6090

I'll update my post to indicate this.


----------



## openbolt1 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



kramer5150 said:


> The R2 module is a DX 1836
> The P4 module is a DX6090. I'll update my post to indicate this.



It looks like I'll be adding the R2 DX sku 11836 module to a G2 host! 

Thanks for the clarification kramer5150! It was greatly appreciated.

Very helpful beamshots, very helpful...

Regards,

openbolt1


----------



## Meltdown (May 7, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

I'd love to see an R2 DX and a BOG long throw Q5 in a side by side comparison


----------



## Wolf359 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

CREE P4 5modes Regulator/Reflector Lamp Assembly

http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=2352

Price $15.20

- Takes 2.7V to 4.2V only
- Uses one RCR123A or one 18650 cell
- High, Med, Low, Strobe, SOS mode

CREE P4 4-Modes Regulated Reflector LED Assembly

http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=2363

price $15.00

- Cree XR-E P4 LED 3W emitter in textured aluminum reflector module
- Accepts 2.7V - 6V
- High/Midium/Low/Strobe modes
- 960mA/650mA/290mA 7135 regulated output
- Accepts one 18650, 17670, 14500 or one/two CR123A battery (NOT compatiable with 2xRCR123A)
- Compatible with all Ultrafire Xenon flashlight housing
- Compatiable with SureFire 6P, D2, C2, E2, Z2 & M2, G&P T-6, X-6, M3, and UltraFire 6P, etc.
- Maximum output 118 lumens with 2xCR123A (compared to Ultrafire "900mAh" regulator that gives 80 lumens -tested) - Shipped with online tracking number and register option ($2 value) 


like the voltage range but multimode strobe/flash sucks


----------



## Wolf359 (May 8, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

High Powered 3W InfraRed IR Drop-in Module for WF-502B Style Flashlights (8.4V)

price $13.98

- Features a high powered IR InfraRed emitter
- DC power input: 8.4V
- Rated current draw: 950mA
- Note that the output is around 3W while the manufacturer's rate power consumption is 8W (8.4V x 0.950A)
- Diameter: 26.5mm
- Height including removable support spring: 39mm
- Special Mirror-smooth aluminum reflector
- Fits into WF-501B and similarly shaped flashlights


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (May 8, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Meltdown said:


> I'd love to see an R2 DX and a BOG long throw Q5 in a side by side comparison




The BOG Q5 will slightly out throw the R2 DX, but if money is an issue, and brightness is what you are looking for, pop a R2 DX in a 6P, and sit back and relax knowing you have one of the best flashlights you could possible buy per dollar.


----------



## ginaz (May 8, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

any SSC dropins that break the 200 mark? i have (and love) the one SSC from DX but it's probably in the 120 range, equal output to my L2T rb80. anything out there with more kick? i just really prefer the beam profile of the SSC to the cree. might have to gamble on that rebel dropin someone posted.


----------



## Meltdown (May 9, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

ok, just got my BOG "super premium" Q5 drop in and having some issues with it. I got the one designed for poly bodied lights (G2 etc) but it won't fit or function in my G2Z or G2...????? oddly it will function in a metal bodied Z series light but the head/bezel assembly is about 1/8" from screwing all the way down. something is definitely not right here.

I'm hoping to get this figured out because that deep reflector throws like a sonofagun.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (May 9, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Meltdown said:


> ok, just got my BOG "super premium" Q5 drop in and having some issues with it. I got the one designed for poly bodied lights (G2 etc) but it won't fit or function in my G2Z or G2...????? oddly it will function in a metal bodied Z series light but the head/bezel assembly is about 1/8" from screwing all the way down. something is definitely not right here.
> 
> I'm hoping to get this figured out because that deep reflector throws like a sonofagun.



Did it come with a floating loop of spring diameter steel? On mine I only use the positive terminal spring, not the sometimes included larger secondary spring, and that loop that makes connection with the G series lights' metal body insert.

You put the loop either in the tube itself or let it hang from the spring and it will work its way into the gap between the body insert and the drop-in base.

-LT


----------



## brunt_sp (May 9, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

I found thet my BOG Q5 works in a G2 so long as you remove the spring. When the drop-in is in place with the head screwed fully down there should be no rattling when you shake the torch having removed the batteries and tailcap.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 9, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

No ratting is good. There will be good thermal connection between drop in and body.

Bill


----------



## Meltdown (May 9, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

thanks guys. I managed to reduce the diameter of the spring and now it's working in my poly bodied G2Z very nicely. That BOG has a really deep reflector and throws an amazing beam.


----------



## Dobbler (May 9, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

What is the best multi-level (2 or more) P60 drop-in for a SureFire 6P Defender? I like the Malkoff M60 in my weapon light, but for the 6P I want MAX and at least one lower level for better run time. What's the best for the 2xCR123 6P??? I want a good fit and a quality beam with an OP reflector.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 9, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Dobbler said:


> What is the best multi-level (2 or more) P60 drop-in for a SureFire 6P Defender? I like the Malkoff M60 in my weapon light, but for the 6P I want MAX and at least one lower level for better run time. What's the best for the 2xCR123 6P??? I want a good fit and a quality beam with an OP reflector.



Surefire's P6L drop in. Made for SF lights, quality beam and a nice low for good runtime. No bells and whistles such as strobe, and SOS, so simple UI.

Bill


----------



## Nitroz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Bullzeyebill said:


> Surefire's P6L drop in. Made for SF lights, quality beam and a nice low for good runtime. No bells and whistles such as strobe, and SOS, so simple UI.
> 
> Bill



I had the 6PL and it was only one level. My modded R2 Cree drop in was a little brighter, and it is only pulling 500mA from the 17650 cell.


Does a drop in exist that has a 900mA to 1 amp high and a 100mA low?


----------



## Justin Case (May 10, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Wolf359 said:


> CREE P4 4-Modes Regulated Reflector LED Assembly
> 
> http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=2363
> 
> ...



I bought this drop-in. It works fine, but the product QC IMO leaves something to be desired.

The unit is overly long and leaves a gap of about 5 mm in all of my SureFires (6P, G2, 3P, 6Z). I managed to obtain zero gap by using a Z32 shock bezel.

L to R: SureFire P60, Deal Extreme 6090, Kaidomain 2363






The threads felt gritty and were very dirty on arrival. The LED emitter lens looks like it has a crack in it, although the beam quality seems unaffected. The LED board looks like someone took a sheet metal nibbler to it to clip off the points of the star to make it fit in the pill. The heat conductive paste was sloppily applied.

Kaidomain 2363 pill and bottom view of the reflector





When driven by two CR123A cells, the drop-in remembers the last mode for about 2 sec. Thus, if you turn off the light, you have to wait at least 2 sec if you want the default high mode to come one first. Otherwise, the drop-in cycles through each mode in turn (high, medium, low, strobe). The strobe is not very fast, for those who might want something like the Gladius's strobe.

Interestingly, if you drive the SKU 2363 with a single 3.7V RCR123A cell, then the mode memory lasts about 10 sec, which is somewhat inconvenient IMO.

Beam quality is pretty good. IMO, not as ringy as my DX 6090. Hot spot brightness doesn't compare, however, to the DX 6090. IIRC, I measured something like 1400 lux at 1 meter, vs about 6600 lux for the 6090. But for my purposes (I use the 2363 in a 3P), the hot spot is sufficient considering the compact package.

The 2363 runs cool in the 3P (basically, it doesn't heat up at all). I can't recall now any specific run time data, but I do recall that the 3P kept on going for many tens of minutes before I got bored. I don't recall doing any extended runs in a 2-cell SureFire.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 10, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Justin Case, you should be seeing more lux on high setting. Cree P4's should put about 120 real lumens or better at close to 1amp to the Led. Yours appears to be underperforming. One amp to the Led should get your host fairly warm after 10 minutes or so. Using the M2 type bezel will affect overall output with Led so far away from window, and heat sinking is not good with that bezel as the reflector is isolated from head. Still I think your drop in is not working well.

Bill


----------



## ginaz (May 11, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

so there are only 2 ssc dropins, surefire and the dx one?


----------



## kramer5150 (May 11, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Nitroz said:


> I had the 6PL and it was only one level. My modded R2 Cree drop in was a little brighter, and it is only pulling 500mA from the 17650 cell.
> 
> 
> Does a drop in exist that has a 900mA to 1 amp high and a 100mA low?



Th 6PL has a low setting, but its not user selectable. It has a temperature sensor that automatically drops the emitter current when temperatures get beyond a certain level.


----------



## Justin Case (May 11, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Bullzeyebill said:


> Justin Case, you should be seeing more lux on high setting. Cree P4's should put about 120 real lumens or better at close to 1amp to the Led. Yours appears to be underperforming. One amp to the Led should get your host fairly warm after 10 minutes or so. Using the M2 type bezel will affect overall output with Led so far away from window, and heat sinking is not good with that bezel as the reflector is isolated from head. Still I think your drop in is not working well.
> 
> Bill



Hard to say what's going on with that drop-in. As I wrote, the QC was not good. I personally would not buy one of these again.

The hot spot is fairly small, but I feel sure that I captured it in my lux reading.

I measured 0.9 amps at the tailcap, although the current fluctuated for some odd reason and sometimes dipped to as low as 0.74 amps. Didn't notice any effect on the light output though. Current draw at the tailcap was 0.59A and 0.25A, respectively, for Medium and Low modes. For those modes, I didn't notice any current fluctuation.

I can believe that I'm getting 120 lumens with this drop-in, despite these oddities. At 1 meter, I measured approx 13 cm diameter hot spot, a slight dark ring, and about 65 cm overall beam diameter. I don't have the lux readings for the spill handy, but subjectively, it is brighter than that for my SF L4, which is 100 lumens. The 2363's hot spot is clearly brighter, though both hot spot and spill diam are smaller vs the L4. Thus, net output is prob ably about the same for the two lights.


----------



## NigelBond (May 12, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



My3KidsDad! said:


> Kramer- thank you for posting the helpful pics especially now that new drop-ins are needed. It is harder than it looks to take pics I think.
> 
> I took delivery of a new inexpensive solarforce pf12 incan with two extensions. My intensions were of putting in my solarforce R2 single-mode 18v module with both extensions and four AW rcr123a's. First I tried three of my AW's. It proved very bright, as bright as my Dereelight v3.0, although not as focused for longer distances.
> 
> Then I recharged the AW's because the light started to quick-strobe :thinking: and I thought the batts were drained.. recharged them all. Installed them to find it strobing again. While i was puzzling over this, the light went very dim, barely visible and has stayed that way since. I guess that ozone smell means I fried the pill? So I guess four AW's are out of the question. lol.



I have the exact same setup. Same light with 2 extenders and aw cells. I've been runing mine for the past few weeks with 2,3 and 4 batteries and have had no problems at all. I don't think it should ever strobe, even when the batteries are low. Brightness seems to be about the same in all three configurations. You must have got a dud. I know this was posted a while ago. I hope you were able to get a replacement.


----------



## Justin Case (May 12, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Here are my 1 meter beam measurements (in lux, rounded) on the KD 2363 drop-in, driven by one AW 3.7V RCR123A cell.

Hot spot Spill
High 1300 70
Medium 1000 70
Low 400 30

Compare to my measurements for my SureFire L4:

Hot spot, 520
Spill, 30

Spill was measured close to the edge of the overall beam, but far enough away to avoid edge effects.

Here is a photo of the 2363's LED:






Compare the above image to this one for a DX 6090 drop-in:





The KD's LED is very fuzzy looking because of what look to be subsurface cracks/flaws in the lens or whatever you call the thing that covers the LED die. Maybe these flaws are changing the beam pattern somewhat, reducing the hot spot intensity, but increasing the spill brightness.


----------



## Justin Case (May 12, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Bullzeyebill said:


> Justin Case, you should be seeing more lux on high setting. Cree P4's should put about 120 real lumens or better at close to 1amp to the Led. Yours appears to be underperforming. One amp to the Led should get your host fairly warm after 10 minutes or so. Using the M2 type bezel will affect overall output with Led so far away from window, and heat sinking is not good with that bezel as the reflector is isolated from head. Still I think your drop in is not working well.
> 
> Bill



I examined the KD 2363 in my SF 3P and there are multiple points of contact between the metal drop-in body and the 3P's bezel and body.

The full circumference of the top of the drop-in's reflector contacts a metal ring that is connected to the rubber shock absorbing system in the Z32 bezel. That metal ring is in contact with the bezel's interior wall. The drop-in's contact with this metal ring is the same contact point as with a standard SF 6P bezel, so I don't see much difference here in terms of heat sinking.

The cylindrical part of the drop-in also is in mechanical contact with the top of the 3P's body. I can feel the contact as the drop-in is inserted into the 3P. Again, this is the same contact point as for a standard 6P body.

In running the 3P/KD 2363 in High mode, the bezel and body get warm after about 3 minutes of continuous running. The warmth is comparable to how warm the light might feel after keeping in against your body in a pocket. Mild. After 10 minutes, the light may have gotten slightly warmer, but still mild.

I then removed the 2363 drop-in and it felt midly warm. No problems with holding it against my upper lip or cheek.

Yes, holding the drop-in farther from the window narrows the overall beam diameter. But that should have little effect on the hot spot intensity. In fact, I found with a DX 6090 drop-in that the hot spot intensity was actually higher with a Z32 by about 10% than with a standard 6P bezel.


----------



## openbolt1 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Justin Case said:


> I found with a DX 6090 drop-in that the hot spot intensity was actually higher with a Z32 by about 10% than with a standard 6P bezel.



Does anyone know why this would be? I could understand the spill being dif but the hot spot has me puzzled..


----------



## NigelBond (May 13, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Does anybody have experience with the 5 mode r2 module that is sold on ebay? 
I have the dx single mode r2 module and it is very bright. I've read that the solarforce one mode r2 module requires 3 batteries to equal the output of the dx one using 2. I'd like to know if this holds true for the 5 mode r2 on ebay aswell. I think it is also a solarforce module.


----------



## MrGman (May 15, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



NigelBond said:


> Does anybody have experience with the 5 mode r2 module that is sold on ebay?
> I have the dx single mode r2 module and it is very bright. I've read that the solarforce one mode r2 module requires 3 batteries to equal the output of the dx one using 2. I'd like to know if this holds true for the 5 mode r2 on ebay aswell. I think it is also a solarforce module.


 
I have the Solarforce flashlight sets with extension tubes. The Solarforce single mode R2 pill puts out 200 lumens through the glass into the integration sphere. I saw no change of brightness as a function of batteries, 2, 3, or 4, rechargeable of primary 123's. The current draw I measured through the batteries did go down as the number of cells went up and kept the power to the LED constant. I also got the Solarforce R2 5 mode pill. I was very disappointed in this one. The flash mode is very fast and useless. Never liked the SOS mode. The high mode was around 75 lumens and dropping slowly with 3 primary cells. It was 80 lumens (yes higher number) and dropping more slowly with only 2 cells. Low mode was 23 lumens. Medium mode flickers with 3 cells that have a good voltage drop, doesn't flicker on two cells so I know its on the verge of being out of regulation with 3. I held the light at arms length and shined it in my eyes in flash mode, didn't bother me a bit. You see it flicker bright to dim but its so quick it doesn't really go off. 

I got the Unix Q5 WC drop in pill as well and it was 145 lumens on 2 or 3 123 batteries. The beam pattern is somewhat smoother than the R2 but I don't care about that, it only shows up on a wall that is a few feet away or less. I don't have a good place to post beam shots to. It is warmer in color than the other pills. 

For reference the Uniq and R2 single mode pills are definitely much brighter than the 2007 Inova T5 that states 125 lumens but actually measured 100 lumens real output into the integration sphere. The Inova looks slighty purplish when compared to either of these 2 pills. The Solarforce hot spot is a little smaller than that of the Fenix T1. It looks just a touch brigher than the Fenix T1 hot spot but the Fenix T1 has more light in the spill. My Fenix T1 measured 225 lumens with primaries and up to a 230 peak with Delkin rechargeable 123s. The Uniq Q5 was very similar to the output of the L2D Q5 on turbo mode in brightness but not color or beam pattern. The Solarforce R2 pill's beam pattern is almost identical to that of the L2D Q5's but the SF R2 is brighter. My L2D Q5 measured 145 lumens into the integration sphere on turbo mode. 

I believe the R2 single and 5 mode pills you see on EBay are the same as the Solarforce units but if I am wrong, some one enlighten me. 

I really like the quality of the Solarforce L2 flashlight set up. I don't think a 3 cell unit is too long. Definitely shorter than the Inova T5 (w/mid body button). 4 Cells makes a good long running rifle mounted light. 

I am going to guess that some one will tell me that I can change a small surface mount resistor or bypass it to increase the current flow for the 5 mode pill but that the chip may not live a long life. Have not torn it apart yet. May just sell it to some one who wants an 80 lumen pill that will give long battery life. I really can't stand cycling through five modes. Especially when 3 of them are pretty much useless. High and Low is all that I really wanted. 

I am feeling way too lazy and tired to take down actual current draws in all the modes with the various extension tubes, etc. I just know that they work. I have more Solarforce R2 pills on order and just for grins and giggles a 320 Lumen rated 9V Xenon pill. It will mostly be for testing and comparison.


----------



## NigelBond (May 15, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Thank you MrGman. This is exactly what i needed to know. I almost pulled the trigger on an ebay auction for the 5 mode r2. Now I'll pass on it. Good thing i waited for a response.


----------



## MrGman (May 17, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



NigelBond said:


> Thank you MrGman. This is exactly what i needed to know. I almost pulled the trigger on an ebay auction for the 5 mode r2. Now I'll pass on it. Good thing i waited for a response.


 

Your most welcome. I am of the belief that the LED itself will reach the same 200 lumens as the others and that it is simply the driver chip that is holding it back. I have got to search the archives to see if someone already posted how to bypass the driver someday just for the education but in general I won't be bothering to buy any more of the 5 mode pills.

I had ordered and just received 2 more of the single mode R2 pills and was playing with them yesterday. They appear to be just as bright as the first one. I had 3 separate flashlights running at 200 lumens each and lit up the back yard with the 3 of them together to see what a 600 lumen light would look like. Putting the 3 beams together was not as impressive as I thought it would be but having them spread out in the horizontal axis so that I could see across my entire yard was. If there was 600 lumens in one single deep reflector to give it greater throw with excellent side spill that would probably make a difference. Point is it didn't make me want to run out and buy one of those 3 or 4 LED head modules to drop into a maglight or something else.

Also for what its worth I have been getting free used batteries from work. They have found that the Duracell (as opposed to the wonderful chinese knockoff Dunacell) has the best run times in a piece of electronic equipment that I shall not mention (not a flashlight at all) where they use 5 at a time. 4 to run the equipment and 1 for memory. They basically throw them out after 1 run. I have that battery tester that can test these things from Lighthound and I take all the ones that say 100% and use them. Now for reference when I had previously sorted out some 80 batteries for them before and gave them all back. They said the ones that I marked as 100% off the tester only lasted 26 minutes in this portable equipment whereas a new fresh set does a 5 hour run. So they can't use them for a second run even though the voltage drop makes them appear to be good. So I take those hom and they have been running the Solarforce and other flashlights I have and I see them all holding regulation and having full brightness compared to fresh primary or recharged batteries. Since I am specifically try to burn these batteries up I have been running them in the new Solarforce L2's with the single mode R2 pill (I have 3 running) and haven't killed of a set yet. I have been running the flashlights in 3 cell mode with 1 extension tube and one R2 pill was put into another flashlight that also takes 3 of the 123 type cells. So it looks like I will be flush with battieries for quite a while and these R2 pills work well.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmakochan (May 20, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



MrGman said:


> I have the Solarforce flashlight sets with extension tubes. The Solarforce single mode R2 pill puts out 200 lumens through the glass into the integration sphere. I saw no change of brightness as a function of batteries, 2, 3, or 4, rechargeable of primary 123's. The current draw I measured through the batteries did go down as the number of cells went up and kept the power to the LED constant. I also got the Solarforce R2 5 mode pill. I was very disappointed in this one. The flash mode is very fast and useless. Never liked the SOS mode. The high mode was around 75 lumens and dropping slowly with 3 primary cells. It was 80 lumens (yes higher number) and dropping more slowly with only 2 cells. Low mode was 23 lumens. Medium mode flickers with 3 cells that have a good voltage drop, doesn't flicker on two cells so I know its on the verge of being out of regulation with 3. I held the light at arms length and shined it in my eyes in flash mode, didn't bother me a bit. You see it flicker bright to dim but its so quick it doesn't really go off.



MrGman, sorrie am I reading this correctly:
Solarforce R2 single mode = 200 lumens
Solarforce R2 5 mode (high) = 80 lumens?

I don't have the single mode drop-in, but I have the Solarforce 5-mode R2. It is very bright on high (primary CR123). The drop-in is noticeably dimmer with an AW17670. 

I don't have anything to measure with, but my Solarforce 5-mode R2 is definitely brighter than my L2DCE on turbo (135 lumens). If I were to take a guess the R2 5-mode is putting out 150~175 lumens on high.

Maybe I need to get a single mode R2 to compare...


----------



## MrGman (May 20, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

The initial reading I got off the 5 mode pill was definitely 80 lumens. I may have caused this by testing it with 3 batteries for up to 9V total when it says its only rated up to 8.4V. However it appeared that low in output even when I initially tested it with only 2 batteries, they were 3.7V rechargeables. However it has since changed. I was showing it to a friend and dropped it into his SureFire G2. It did not close all the way so I took the spring out and I could close the bezel down more and get it to work. However it was not changing modes. It was full or nothing, or flashing or nothing. I could not cycle through the modes normally. I operated the switch and loosened it up and retighted the bezel and the tail cap and sometimes I got one mode or another. I took it out of his SF, put the spring back on it and put it back into my Solar force with just 2 Duracell non rechargeable batteries and it worked. I noticed it was brighter and started comparing it to all my other flashlights because I have their lumens values from testing. It certainly was brigher than the 100 lumens Inova T5 2007 series and close to on par with the L2D Q5 nthat I had measured about 145 lumens. I brought it to work and retested it and it now meausures 130 lumens. So it has changed. When it warms up it doesn't want to change modes either. If I let it cool down and then turn it on and cycle through the modes they change but once its warm it doesn't change them.

So I am not sure what happened, maybe there is something loose on the driver board underneath the brass base. I am not in a hurry to take it apart and see. It is brighter than before by 50 lumens so in one sense I am happier. I don't really care so much that it doesn't change modes once its warmed up. I would normally select the mode I want it to be in at turn on and then go with that. It appears to prefer to be run at the lower voltage ranges of 6V or less and not at or near its 8.4V top end, so I am confortable with that as well.

So I don't doubt that yours was brighter. You probably never bought the extension tubes and tried it with 3 batteries. I have several used batteries that I wanted to see if that would help keep the power up and constant but in this case I think it worked backwords, or my simply attempting to tighten up the base prior to returning the spring made the difference. I am not impressed with the multimode pill and don't plan on buying any more of them. I would like a simple 2 mode only pill, full power and somewhere in the 20 to 40% range mode as the second selection and that's it. I donlt like and don't want anything with continuously variable power. Just on full, down 1, off. _Its a flashlight Jim not a warp engine. _

So I hope this helps solve your quandary. It if stays this way its output is acceptable and solves mine. If it changes again I may take it apart.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (May 21, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Not to hijack the thread, but I thought it might be relevent. I'm looking at getting someone to take some quality beamshots of as many drop-ins as possible, and keep them in a single thread, so if you'd be interested in something like that, check out THIS THREAD for more details.


----------



## Citivolus (May 22, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Any thoughts on DX SKU 12625? It claims to be 3 watt IR @ 8.4V. I'm tempted to give it a go for night vision illumination (no need for covert, just hobby). I can't find any other IR P60s, short of using an incandescent with an expensive filter.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Wolf359 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12501

ordered one of these to because of the Color temperature





i like the colour so i have ordered afew more closest i have to xenon colour


----------



## 1dash1 (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Fizz753:

Could you make a correction to the Deal Extreme:

Cree Q5 LED Drop-in Module
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11621
$13.00 18V Input

The input voltage range should be 3.7~18V.


----------



## Fizz753 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



1dash1 said:


> Fizz753:
> 
> Could you make a correction to the Deal Extreme:
> 
> ...



Sure thing, been needing to do some updating and correcting any changes, but I got lazy. 

On that note, list updated! Fixed a bunch of prices, added the new Malkoff's (think if I ask nice he would send me a sampler pack? ). Took out the G&P's the Ebay links died, if someone has some more permanent links for those I'll be happy to put them back in.

To everyone one: If you see anything that needs fixed / added / changed just post or send me a PM. I read more than I post but I am around almost everyday so what ever you send me should get added or changed with in a day or two.

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Isthereanybodyoutthere (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Citivolus said:


> Any thoughts on DX SKU 12625? It claims to be 3 watt IR @ 8.4V. I'm tempted to give it a go for night vision illumination (no need for covert, just hobby). I can't find any other IR P60s, short of using an incandescent with an expensive filter.
> 
> Regards,
> Eric



I have one of those 
It pulls 0,65 amp from two x4,2v rcr123
Thats 5,46 watt 
But the led is the one you can buy at Kai http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=3247
It has a fv of ONLY 1,8v and 0,7 amp 
Thats only 1,26 Watt ( they been told and they know ,but havnt changed the spec.
Thats a waste of 4,2 Watt
It gets hot very fast 
But the light is ok ,but would prefer more throw 
If you use something with a 2,3 magnification it will light up the whole view field 

it only pulls 0,31 amp from a single 4,2v rcr123
It almost look like its direct driven with a resistor 
If regulated i would mean the amp should go up using only one cell
I am very tempted to open and have a look ,but the rim of the driver is soldered to the brass pill (god thing,but not if you have to open it )






Can somebody confirm my suspicion about the direct drive :thinking:


----------



## Isthereanybodyoutthere (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Ok i am looking for a 5 or 3 mode drop in 

Q5 or R2 (or a ssc P4 u bin )
But i would like it to have memory 
So that the last setting you did use is whats come on the next time (i know about the light has to be on a bit to memorize )
I can find a Q5 5 mode at DX ,but i don think it has memory 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Memory-IC-Q5-CRE...Z017QQcategoryZ106987QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

This one has memory but is much more expensive (%%vise)
He even has (a even more expensive )r2 5 mode

how much difference is there between the R2 single mode from DX and the 
P4 ssc u bin single mode from DX
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4068
I think my eyes like the SSC tint better :shrug:


----------



## MrGman (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

The Solarforce R2 5 mode pill has memory. If you leave it off for more than 2 seconds it comes back on in the same mode you were previously at. Don't run it over 8V and you will probably have better luck than my first one.


----------



## Isthereanybodyoutthere (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



MrGman said:


> The Solarforce R2 5 mode pill has memory. If you leave it off for more than 2 seconds it comes back on in the same mode you were previously at. Don't run it over 8V and you will probably have better luck than my first one.



Two freshly charged rcr123 is 8,4 would that be bad ??


----------



## MrGman (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

From what I have seen it would actually reduce the output rather than keep running at maximum. Of course this was a sample base of 1. The pill worked best when I drove it on 2 primaries at 6V.


----------



## Isthereanybodyoutthere (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



MrGman said:


> From what I have seen it would actually reduce the output rather than keep running at maximum. Of course this was a sample base of 1. The pill worked best when I drove it on 2 primaries at 6V.



That is strange sins they write it can work with 2x3volt or 3x3 volt =9Vvolt
But then again ,i have seen more wrong descriptions 

Do you know how bright this is compared to a R2 drop in 

P4 ssc u bin single mode from DX
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4068


----------



## Wolf359 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13658

Cree XR-E R2-WC 5-Mode 250-Lumen LED Drop-in Module for WF-502B and Flashlights Alike (3.6V~8.4V) Price $13.68



- Features a Cree XR-E R2 LED Emitter
- Color bin: WC
- 5-mode driver circuitry: Hi (250 lumens) > Mid (150 lumens) > low (80~100 lumens) > Strobe > SOS
- 3.6V~8.4V power input
- 26.5mm diameter
- 39.5mm height with support spring, 30.5mm without support spring
- Aluminum textured reflector
- Fits into WF-501B type flashlights and flashlights with similar bezel space


----------



## Isthereanybodyoutthere (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

AARRGHHH you had me order that new one from DX 
Actually i would have preferred it working like the Q5 they have ,starting with low 
This i because it is going in a work light 
Starting with high will most often blind you and ruin the night vision 
Wel i guess this time I will be the Guinea Pig for the forum 
when it is here ,and tested ,i will let you know 
I only have a multimeter ,but i would at least could tell how much it pulls
And i have a R2 single mode dropin from dx + a Aurora WF 600 Q5 to compare with


----------



## LG&M (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

I have never ordered anything from DX. This might change that I was thinking of getting a new Drop-in to play with.


----------



## kavvika (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

The tint of that Q2 DX module is amazing! I have a spare Brinkmann Maxfire LX, and I'm trying to decide on a P60 for it. I already have two tried-and-true #1343's, but am now trying to decide if I should go with the SSC P4 version or the Q2 model. Does anyone know how #12501 fits in a Maxfire LX, or is it a better fit in a Surefire 6P/G2?


----------



## Isthereanybodyoutthere (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

its A r2
But i would also like to know how the sscP4 u holds up against the R2


----------



## NigelBond (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

I ordered the new 5mode r2 aswell. I'm hoping that it doesn't have memory and always starts on high. Who needs night vision when you have light. With a low mode of 80 lumens, you're going to lose your night vision regardless.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

You should list the Malkoff M30 up there. It's not on his sight but you can E-mail him and get one. I only had to wait one day.

It runs 600mah on a 3 volt primary and 1000mah on a 3.7 volt rechargable. 
It uses the optic for throw or flood, you just let him know which you want. The price is the same as his other drop-in's. The only thing you have to remember is to keep the voltage below 5V or it will FRY!

A very nice product!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## kosPap (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Justin Case said:


> The 2363 runs cool in the 3P (basically, it doesn't heat up at all). I can't recall now any specific run time data, but I do recall that the 3P kept on going for many tens of minutes before I got bored. I don't recall doing any extended runs in a 2-cell SureFire.


 
want to see its insides? 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/192883

this module should not be driven by 2xCR123s! the board has 7135 chips...Voltage overe 3.6volts is spent in heat! soon enough the module lost memory functions....Now it has been converted to 1xCR123 by changing the board...


----------



## kosPap (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Guys a freind of mine has "swindled" an X-alpha module of mine that draw low enough current to use in a G2....

ZDoies anyone know about another low current G2-compatible module other than the Lighthound one?

thanks, Kostas


----------



## Wolf359 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Cree XR-E Q5 1-Mode Drop-in LED Module for WF-501B-like Flashlights (3.7V~12V) $11.80

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13802


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Wolf359 said:


> Cree XR-E Q5 1-Mode Drop-in LED Module for WF-501B-like Flashlights (3.7V~12V) $11.80
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13802



Wolf, what is current to led?

Bill


----------



## kosPap (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Bullzeyebill said:


> Wolf, what is current to led?


 
Indeed! I would say that a current draw of less than 500mA is GTG for the G2 flashlights

Any chance you can measure it??? 

Muchos gracias Kostas


----------



## gerry45 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Wolf359 said:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13658
> 
> Cree XR-E R2-WC 5-Mode 250-Lumen LED Drop-in Module for WF-502B and Flashlights Alike (3.6V~8.4V) Price $13.68




I am very interrested about this one, anybody received it yet?

would like to know about current draw and runtime using RCR123 and 18650.

Thanks!


----------



## wwglen (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

I just received the DealExtreme 11836 R2 Drop-in.

IT fit my Pelican M6 LED (1 watt newer non focusing design) like it was made for it.

If I have any problems down the road I will report on it.

Brighter and further throwing than my taskforce 2-C Cree from Lowes.


wwglen


----------



## copperfox (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Anyone know of a cheap low-power dropin? I am looking for an artifact-free beam of approximately 50 OTF lumens (about 75 emitter lumens). 

Malkoff M60LL is out of the question because it is too expensive.

Will I have to build my own? I would need a driver that accepts 3-9v and feeds 200ma to 250ma to the LED...


----------



## kosPap (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



copperfox said:


> Anyone know of a cheap low-power dropin? I am looking for an artifact-free beam of approximately 50 OTF lumens (about 75 emitter lumens).
> 
> Malkoff M60LL is out of the question because it is too expensive.
> 
> Will I have to build my own? I would need a driver that accepts 3-9v and feeds 200ma to 250ma to the LED...


 
that is what I am searching for too...

But good luck on finf=ding a driver like this....most modules take 17mm drivers and there are not any with the voltage range that you and I wish.:help::hairpull::thinking:


----------



## Elton (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Wolf359 said:


> Cree XR-E Q5 1-Mode Drop-in LED Module for WF-501B-like Flashlights (3.7V~12V) $11.80
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13802


 i was looking at that one too anyone have it ?


----------



## copperfox (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



kosPap said:


> finf=ding



What?? Finding?


----------



## kosPap (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

yes....that was because aI have some trouble typing in dark plavcess...LOL


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



kosPap said:


> yes....that was because aI have some trouble typing in dark plavcess...LOL



GOT DARK? Get a flashlight, or turn in your flashaholic badge. LOL.

Bill


----------



## thegeek (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

I just finished a P7 drop-in. I used the KD 700mA driver and their 2 level 150mA low and 1000mA high driver in parallel. I sandwiched them together enough to fit into the "build your own" drop-in kit from DX, just had to bore out the reflector to fit the P7. There is a definite donut to the beam, but I don't think I can get the emitter to stick up out of the reflector enough to get rid of it. I'm still pretty happy with it. I know I'm not using it to it's full potential, but I didn't want any heat issues, and even on low this thing is pretty bright.


----------



## shahzh (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Can someone let me know if this items will fit my SF G2? I'm thinking to replace the stock head and switch. Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/G-P-A-I-STROBE-...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
http://cgi.ebay.com/G-P-Tactical-He...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## matt0 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



shahzh said:


> Can someone let me know if this items will fit my SF G2? I'm thinking to replace the stock head and switch. Thanks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/G-P-A-I-STROBE-...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
> http://cgi.ebay.com/G-P-Tactical-He...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262



Yes they should both fit...


----------



## shahzh (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*

Hey thanks matt0 for your feedback. Any chance you know how the switch works between momentary and strobe?


----------



## big beam (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



gerry45 said:


> I am very interrested about this one, anybody received it yet?
> 
> would like to know about current draw and runtime using RCR123 and 18650.
> 
> Thanks!





Yeah me to .I just ordered one not thinking it might not have memory mode


DON


----------



## Max_Power (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Dobbler said:


> What is the best multi-level (2 or more) P60 drop-in for a SureFire 6P Defender? I like the Malkoff M60 in my weapon light, but for the 6P I want MAX and at least one lower level for better run time. What's the best for the 2xCR123 6P??? I want a good fit and a quality beam with an OP reflector.



I really like this Wolf Eyes P60 bulb drop-in... I use one in my everyday carry light.

--------------------
D26 3.7-6V Cree R2 WC LED 4-Mode

* R2 WC Cree Low VF 4-Mode LED 280 Lumen 3.7-6V D26 Bulb Fits: 6A, D2, 6H and Guider. This bulb also fits Pila flashlights and Surefire™ flashlights that use a P60 bulb.

--------------------

the modes are:

100% / 20% / 2% / strobe at 100%

2 second "memory" after power-off - if turned off more than 2 secs then it goes back to 100% the next time it is turned on. People look away from even the spill beam in a well-lit office (Yep, tried it on my coworkers.) The strobe is very effective.

It has a very nice beam, evenly illuminated hot spot and very even spill. Lighter weight than the Malkoff M60 - the OP reflector weighs less than Malkoff's epoxy lens. The Malkoff M60 is a slightly whiter color and has a brighter core in the hot spot at the expense of evenness and less spill at the edges. Both modules are great for room-clearing, but the low power and strobe modes are what tips the balance towards the Wolf Eyes light for me.

Got mine at http://www.pts-flashlights.com/ - look under "Wolf Eyes Tactical Flashlights / Accessories." I even bought an LR168B and charger since I use it so much.

Now I think I 'll get some of those 2-mode tailcap switches so my Malkoff lights can do strobe mode, perfect for their intended use as bad guy dazzlers.


----------



## Centropolis (Jun 24, 2008)

I went outside for a bit with my G2 with a DX R2 drop-in. I noticed that sometimes I light will turn on dimmer and sometimes it'll be brighter. My module does not have modes and it seems that the high and low is random....no set pattern.....

I am using AW RCRs.....does anyone has this problem with any of the one-mode drop-ins?


----------



## frankiej (Jun 24, 2008)

I've had this EXACT same problem with my DX 6090 drop in. Quite annoying and random. I wonder if anyone knows a good fix for this condition.

I've tried it in 2 different flashlights, with several sets of batteries, pill screwed or unscrewed to different levels of tightness, cleaning and DeOxit and the outer spring installed and un-installed. Always the same result. Any fixes?



Centropolis said:


> I went outside for a bit with my G2 with a DX R2 drop-in. I noticed that sometimes I light will turn on dimmer and sometimes it'll be brighter. My module does not have modes and it seems that the high and low is random....no set pattern.....
> 
> I am using AW RCRs.....does anyone has this problem with any of the one-mode drop-ins?


----------



## Isthereanybodyoutthere (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



NigelBond said:


> I ordered the new 5mode r2 aswell. I'm hoping that it doesn't have memory and always starts on high. Who needs night vision when you have light. With a low mode of 80 lumens, you're going to lose your night vision regardless.




Well i just got mine ,,,and i have to disappoint you :duh2::thumbsdow
It starts in the next mode the next time you turn it on again ,no matter what you do 

And it goes low mid high strobe sososos,,NOT sos sos 

And now to the funny thing 
Measuring the voltage like you would measure the amps it pulls 
it shows 8 volt with two rcr123 At 4volt each 

First time 
Low =0,05 amp
mid =0,3 amp
High =1,129 Amp

Second time (just tapping through =two seconds later)
Low =0,05 amp
mid =0,5 amp
High =1,31 Amp

Third time (just tapping through =two seconds later)
Low =0,05 amp
mid =0,7 amp
High =1,32 Amp
:duh2::duh2::duh2::duh2::thinking::thinking::thinking:
I have the one stage R2 also 
It shows 6,88 volt from the two rcr123
And it only pulls 0,65amp 
But to my eyes it is just as bright 

If my reading are right ,,then the one mode is MORE efficient at high than the 5 mode is at mid :thinking::thinking:
I bought this 5 mode to have low long lasting light +high if needed:sigh: 

The two modules does NOT have he same treads 
I did try to switch the reflector because the 5 mode has a very nice beam with no rings 
The one mode does have rings but less spill 

The 5 mode R2 has yellow stuff around the chip 
The one mode is silver


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 25, 2008)

Centropolis said:


> I went outside for a bit with my G2 with a DX R2 drop-in. I noticed that sometimes I light will turn on dimmer and sometimes it'll be brighter. My module does not have modes and it seems that the high and low is random....no set pattern.....
> 
> I am using AW RCRs.....does anyone has this problem with any of the one-mode drop-ins?



My 6090 and 11836 remain rock solid, in 6p and 501B hosts.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Isthereanybodyoutthere said:


> Well i just got mine ,,,and i have to disappoint you :duh2::thumbsdow
> It starts in the next mode the next time you turn it on again ,no matter what you do
> 
> And it goes low mid high strobe sososos,,NOT sos sos
> ...



The kennan driver rumored to be used in the 11836, 6090 and 3.7-18V Q5 single mode is a real winner, and IMHO it has a lot to do with what makes these drop ins as good as they are. 

http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=2982

As you pointed out the 11836 drives the LED to very bright levels, very efficiently. An under-driven (or improperly driven) Q5 or R2 can be just as craptacular as any other poorly implemented BIN. On the other hand, I think the low modes of that drop in could still be very useful in low light applications. How many times do we really need 200+ Lumens at 100++ yards?

Still though, it seems odd that its mid-power current would vary that much from time to time. I mean .3A to .7A... ????
:thinking:


----------



## mtdawg169 (Jun 30, 2008)

*CREE drop in replacement for a P90*

OK, I'm new here and having some trouble wading through so much information. I currently have a weapon light that is supposed to put out around 200 lumens using 3X 123a's (9V) and a lumensfactory incandescant bulb. The light is a hombrew from G&R tactical, and has a SF Z32 head on it.

I want to swap the bulb out for a Cree replacement, but don't know where to start. What would be a good Cree drop in replacement?

Other questions:

What's the difference between an R2 and a Q5 LED?

How do the LED's with modes operate? Do you have to have a special tailcap? 

I'd like to have one with a high output for when it's mounted on my AR, but I'd like to be able to reduce the output for normal use and better runtime when not on the weapon.

Thanks for the help guys,

Matt


----------



## LukeA (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: CREE drop in replacement for a P90*

Q5 and R2 are LED brightness bins. Those two bins are adjacent, so there's usually no visible difference in brightness between the two. 


Two-mode dropins are few and far between. I don't know why, I think two modes is perfect.

There are a number of dropins with 5 levels, many of which can take 9V or higher.

dealextreme.com is a good place to start. Here.

You won't need a different tailcap.


----------



## Marduke (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: CREE drop in replacement for a P90*

There is a sticky thread at the top of this forum which lists many of the different SureFire compatible dropins available.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/193992

If you want to continue to use 3xCR123 primaries, you need one whose voltage range includes 9.6volts.


----------



## mtdawg169 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: CREE drop in replacement for a P90*



LukeA said:


> Q5 and R2 are LED brightness bins. Those two bins are adjacent, so there's usually no visible difference in brightness between the two.
> 
> 
> Two-mode dropins are few and far between. I don't know why, I think two modes is perfect.
> ...


 
Thanks Luke, I don't mind if it has more than 2 modes, I just wasn't sure how they actually operate.


----------



## mtdawg169 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: CREE drop in replacement for a P90*



Marduke said:


> There is a sticky thread at the top of this forum which lists many of the different SureFire compatible dropins available.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/193992
> 
> If you want to continue to use 3xCR123 primaries, you need one whose voltage range includes 9.6volts.


 
I started in that thread and quickly became overwhelmed with the amount of information. 

Do I have options other than using CR123's? Is there any ill effect when using a drop in rated for higher than 9.6V?

Thanks for the help guys.

Matt


----------



## Marduke (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: CREE drop in replacement for a P90*



mtdawg169 said:


> I started in that thread and quickly became overwhelmed with the amount of information.
> 
> Do I have options other than using CR123's? Is there any ill effect when using a drop in rated for higher than 9.6V?
> 
> ...



You can use three RCR123's, or two 17500 rechargable Li-Ion cells in the place of three CR123 cells.

LED's are not like incans, the dropins in that list all have a circuit which converts the input voltage to exactly what the LED requires, usually around 3.7v. The voltage ranges listed are just the ranges over which that particular circuit is capable of operating. For example, say you have a circuit that can do 3.7v-12v (fairly common in that list). That means you will have the identical brightness if you use two CR123's at 6v, or if you use three at 9v. In either case the circuit lowers the voltage to ~3.7v anyhow. Obviously you would get longer runtime with the extra cell, but brightness would remain constant until the cells were pretty much used up.


----------



## LukeA (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: CREE drop in replacement for a P90*



mtdawg169 said:


> Thanks Luke, I don't mind if it has more than 2 modes, I just wasn't sure how they actually operate.



With a normal clickie switch, you flash through the modes until you get to the one you want, then you click it on.


----------



## NigelBond (Jun 30, 2008)

my 5 mode r2 from dx finally came today. Disapointed in the no memory or start on high option. Compaired to my one mode r2 this 5 mode one running on highest level is noticably dimmer, much bluer, has a less focused beam and has an off center emitter. It's not terrible, I just don't like not knowing which mode it will start on the next time i turn it on.


----------



## Gunner12 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: CREE drop in replacement for a P90*

The driver of the drop-in changes modes when it senses a short break of power, a quick on-off-on cycle.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 1, 2008)

I think you guys are kind of missing the point on the multi-mode drop ins. Comparing them to an 11836 is like apples and oranges in a certain sense, being that the 11836 is a one trick pony... MAX brightness at MAX distance, and thats pretty much all that it does. (OK with a little side flood perhaps). If you need a light to run for 120 minutes per charge, gently light up a map at close range or run cool illuminating a tent... forget it. The 11836 can't come close to any of those, and will burn a hole in your retinas at the same time. On the other hand, a low current multi-mode module CAN do those things, and outperform a brighter single mode in other ways.

So... I think rating a multi-mode light based strictly on the Lux/Lumen output of highest mode, overlooks the practical functionality of the lower modes. Unless of course there is something severely flawed with the lower modes too.

lack of mode memory would drive me nuts too though... I'm with you on that.

Just my thoughts.. I mean no offense.


----------



## Isthereanybodyoutthere (Jul 1, 2008)

kramer5150 said:


> I think you guys are kind of missing the point on the multi-mode drop ins. Comparing them to an 11836 is like apples and oranges in a certain sense, being that the 11836 is a one trick pony... MAX brightness at MAX distance, and thats pretty much all that it does. (OK with a little side flood perhaps). If you need a light to run for 120 minutes per charge, gently light up a map at close range or run cool illuminating a tent... forget it. The 11836 can't come close to any of those, and will burn a hole in your retinas at the same time. On the other hand, a low current multi-mode module CAN do those things, and outperform a brighter single mode in other ways.
> 
> So... I think rating a multi-mode light based strictly on the Lux/Lumen output of highest mode, overlooks the practical functionality of the lower modes. Unless of course there is something severely flawed with the lower modes too.
> 
> ...



The problem is that the 5 mode use MORE Wats on MEDIUM than the single does at MAX
My 5 mode use 1,3 amp at max :duh2: thats like a incan 
My single use 0,65 at max and is a bit brighter 
So the single has LONGER runtime on max than the 5 mode on medium 
The 5 mode needs a better driver


----------



## mtdawg169 (Jul 1, 2008)

kramer5150 said:


> I think you guys are kind of missing the point on the multi-mode drop ins. Comparing them to an 11836 is like apples and oranges in a certain sense, being that the 11836 is a one trick pony... MAX brightness at MAX distance, and thats pretty much all that it does. (OK with a little side flood perhaps). If you need a light to run for 120 minutes per charge, gently light up a map at close range or run cool illuminating a tent... forget it. The 11836 can't come close to any of those, and will burn a hole in your retinas at the same time. On the other hand, a low current multi-mode module CAN do those things, and outperform a brighter single mode in other ways.
> 
> So... I think rating a multi-mode light based strictly on the Lux/Lumen output of highest mode, overlooks the practical functionality of the lower modes. Unless of course there is something severely flawed with the lower modes too.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Kramer,

can anyone give me a top three list for a P90 (9v) drop in replacement with the following specs:

multi - mode capable
approx. 200 or more lumens on high mode
memory for last mode used


----------



## kosPap (Jul 2, 2008)

Yesterday I recieved the DX 11836 module and tested it before sending it off to a friend....hmmmm

Ringy beam, and warms up quite fast...Faster than my homebrew module with a Dx 4stage board. Both at 2xCR123 batts....

Now if rumors are true and it uses the Keenan driver (hasn't anyone open one module yet?) which seems has issues in its lattest version we are busted. Too inefficient ahnd heat making...

So...I was wondering. Can we establish a process of testing P-60 modules warming-up? Like using a surefire head, running the module on primary and Li-Ions and then measuring the module pill temp after say 2 minutes?


----------



## Elton (Jul 5, 2008)

im thinking of goin with the dx r2 with some ultra fire 3.6v batteries


----------



## kosPap (Jul 5, 2008)

Anyone knows of a drop-in that will run on 3-9 volt. (2xAA capable too?)


----------



## kosPap (Jul 5, 2008)

I just noticed! my 

Cr_ee Drop-in Module
__http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7162__ $12.48 Ultrafire 4-Mode 3.7V~6V_ 

has a 3.6-*9V* marking scribed on the reflector!


----------



## underconstruction (Jul 10, 2008)

How low is the lowest user adjustable setting on the DX sku: 11074 module? 

"Q5-WC 3-mode 0-100% drop-in"


I was wondering if it was low enough to preserve my night vision. Say 2 lumens maybe.


----------



## cernobila (Jul 18, 2008)

*The brightest D26/P60 drop-in?*

Right now, from the available LED drop-ins, which is the brightest. It should have the following points.

commercial supply (not custom)
3.7 - 6 V
multi-level
MOP reflector
well made with nice clean beam
runtime is not important

Looking through the "P60 sized led drop-ins (part 2)" thread, I would guess that it would be one of the WE Cree R2 models. Anything brighter available right now?


----------



## Flash007 (Jul 18, 2008)

underconstruction said:


> How low is the lowest user adjustable setting on the DX sku: 11074 module?
> 
> "Q5-WC 3-mode 0-100% drop-in"
> 
> ...


 

I don't know how many lumens is this dropin at the lowest setting (in ramping mode), but I have measured the current on my two drop-ins at the tailcap.

I have obtained 38mA and 40mA current on the lowest.
Very low indeed.


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 18, 2008)

Centropolis said:


> I went outside for a bit with my G2 with a DX R2 drop-in. I noticed that sometimes I light will turn on dimmer and sometimes it'll be brighter. My module does not have modes and it seems that the high and low is random....no set pattern.....
> 
> I am using AW RCRs.....does anyone has this problem with any of the one-mode drop-ins?



Okay, just now I put primaries in and this issue does not come up! Does that mean the drop-in is screwed up? Or worse.....(relatively speaking to me) that me AW RCRs are bad? Which situation is more likely?


----------



## parawolfe (Jul 18, 2008)

I want to get a powerful drop in for my Surefire 6PL. I will only be using primaries in the light. Run time isn't a major concern but I want something powerful. Two recommendations I've gotten and read about were the Malkoff M60, which is rated at 235+ lumens and the BOG-Q5 Super Premium, Which is rated at 230 lumens. The Malkoff is currently sold out and the BOG-Q5 SP is currently available. They are both basically the same price, $50. Do either of them require a drop in spring? Is one better quality than the other? Basically I'm looking for opinions of which drop in you would get if you were in my situation. If the Malkoff is heads and shoulders above the BOG I can wait. Time isn't of importance. But if the BOG is "just as good" then there is no need to wait. Opinions needed please.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 18, 2008)

parawolfe said:


> I want to get a powerful drop in for my Surefire 6PL. I will only be using primaries in the light. Run time isn't a major concern but I want something powerful. Two recommendations I've gotten and read about were the Malkoff M60, which is rated at 235+ lumens and the BOG-Q5 Super Premium, Which is rated at 230 lumens. The Malkoff is currently sold out and the BOG-Q5 SP is currently available. They are both basically the same price, $50. Do either of them require a drop in spring? Is one better quality than the other? Basically I'm looking for opinions of which drop in you would get if you were in my situation. If the Malkoff is heads and shoulders above the BOG I can wait. Time isn't of importance. But if the BOG is "just as good" then there is no need to wait. Opinions needed please.



Google Malkoff M60 in the google bar, cpf only at the top of every page. Lots of data out there, though people love to talk about their favorite drop-ins. Malkoff's M60 has been verified by some of our CPF'ers, who have Integrated Sphere's, as having at least 225 lumens. CPF, to me, is 99.99% research/getting info, and .01% posts for info.

Bill


----------



## MrGman (Jul 19, 2008)

I measured my new M60 (edited, not the F) in the integration sphere the other day at work and got a peak reading at turn on of 220 lumens in a SureFire 6P host. As it warmed up it dropped down to 216 range which is very good for real out the front lumens. The M60F in the same host started at about 210 lumens and dropped down to 202.

I was previously measuring them in the Solarforce L2 host. I was getting somewhat lower readings on everything. When I got the Surefire 6P and started to retake readings they were all higher. That deeper head on the solarforce with the deep crenellation is actually blocking off some of the side spill and that is what is making the difference cause the sphere catches all of that. 

As I have said in other posts the best reading I got with the Solarforce R2 pill was in another head other than Solarforce. My peak reading the other day at turn on was 210 and it settled back to the 202 lumens I am consistently getting with this unit. The fun part is I haven't changed the batteries since I put it in there several months ago and its still running strong at the same level. 3 cheapo RCR123's (the green ones off Lighthound.com). Got to love it.

I just got some new fresh readings of the Solarforce R2-5 mode pill at high-med-low, in the Surefire host with 2 fresh SureFire batteries. This 5 mode pill does not like anything above the "6V" of primary battery pair.

160 lumens at turn on settling to 155 lumens when warmed up on high. 87 lumens when switched to med that settled to 85 lumens. 37 lumens on low mode. If it wasn't for the stupid #$#[email protected]#%#^## stobe and sos mode this would be a really decent pill. 

Now I bought these through Lighthound as Solarforce brand but the label is a stick on, I am sure they are marketed out of HK under various house brand names. Lighthound has been really good to me and I can't speak highly enough of their great service and fast delivery. 

I had bought 2 of the Solarforce Q5 "warmer tint" pills at different times. The first one was measured in the 150 lumen range but that was before I owned the Surefire 6P without the deep crenellated bezel for consistent readings. I sold it to a friend who wanted it. The second one was defective on arrival. It would not work at anything above 3.8V and the outout was weak. Lighthound replaced this one immediately and told me to just throw it away rather than send it back, the third one measured around 136 lumens in the Sure Fire head. Its current draw on this third one is only 350mA at 6V so that is just over 2 watts over power draw, it should really be 500mA at 6V.

The defective one was taken apart. The driver had an extremely burnt capacitor, charcoal. Replaced it but the chip driving it is also dead so it didn't do anything. I simply bypassed the driver board and connected the LED inputs straight to the battery terminal positions on the board.

At 1000mA the voltage drop is 3.75 and puts out a lot of light.
I said to myself, put in 1 ohm resistor and make it a direct drive. Then I said to myself, maybe some other time, its been a really long day. I put in the 2 Surefire batteries and turned it on.

? or  ?



Behold 250 lumens at turn on with a warmer tint than the R2.  But it warms up quickly, the phosphor loses some efficiency as it does (and yeah, the batteries probably sag a little) so it drops down into the 220 lumen range but still looks great and no resistor wasting power. It will never be able to run off anything but that 6Volts,(no higher voltage rechargeable pair). On 1 "3.7V" rechargeable it puts out a good light but not as bright, still better than the original output with the dead driver. It would probably run a while with good output on a good 17670, but I don't have any of those so 2 primaries it is. For pulsing on and off type use its is bright and is the brightest "at turn on" light I currently own. 

I am disappointed in the way it comes since it was hailed as a "750mA" at 3.7V draw light at the LED. That would be 2.775 watts which would be brighter and better than the 6V @350ma (2.1w) at the battery draw of the "good" one. So its only 2.1 watts at best from the batteries and the regulator is 95% efficient thats just 2 watts at the head for the one that has the working regulator. I was expecting more. At least with the "resurrected" one I got something worth looking at.

So the Cree Q5 LED they put in there is good and the beam pattern is good (don't have time to run down beamshots for a while), they are simply preserving it with a low current driver. I am sure with a better driver it could be made to run at higher power levels like its supposed to and be the light it could and should be. For a long term direct driver off 6V I can't see using more than a 1 ohm resistor in series to the pill. 

I will be giving the R2 5 mode pill to precisionworks who built an integration sphere as his calibration standard. It looks like he is getting good results so far with his home made IS. The unit at work is calibrated once a year by the factory. We shall see how well we can track various LED's with his home made unit once he has an established known reference. As for me. I think the only LED modules I will by for myself from now one will be Malkoff's


----------



## kosPap (Jul 19, 2008)

Flash007 said:


> I don't know how many lumens is this dropin at the lowest setting (in ramping mode), but I have measured the current on my two drop-ins at the tailcap.


 
there is a review site run by a memeber here that has reviewed this drop-in. It has measurements. I reviewed just today in my home PC but I cannot recall any details...want to check again?


----------



## kosPap (Jul 20, 2008)

well it is in light-reviews.com
http://light-reviews.com/dx_sku_11074/

enjoy. Kostas


----------



## richardcpf (Jul 23, 2008)

Spot on high mode is 8500 lux with a single 18650.  backordered right now.

*Can anyone link me the brightest R2 module of DX? I want to run it with 1x18650.*

Thanks


----------



## TDKKP (Jul 23, 2008)

richardcpf said:


> Spot on high mode is 8500 lux with a single 18650.  backordered right now.
> 
> *Can anyone link me the brightest R2 module of DX? I want to run it with 1x18650.*
> 
> Thanks


 

This is the one I have and it's very bright.

And this is the new one just came out, looks good.


----------



## bullfrog (Jul 24, 2008)

parawolfe said:


> I want to get a powerful drop in for my Surefire 6PL. I will only be using primaries in the light. Run time isn't a major concern but I want something powerful. Two recommendations I've gotten and read about were the Malkoff M60, which is rated at 235+ lumens and the BOG-Q5 Super Premium, Which is rated at 230 lumens. The Malkoff is currently sold out and the BOG-Q5 SP is currently available. They are both basically the same price, $50. Do either of them require a drop in spring? Is one better quality than the other? Basically I'm looking for opinions of which drop in you would get if you were in my situation. If the Malkoff is heads and shoulders above the BOG I can wait. Time isn't of importance. But if the BOG is "just as good" then there is no need to wait. Opinions needed please.



Interested in opinions on this comparison as well - couldn't find any definitive answers in past posts... :shrug:

Thanks!


----------



## cabbynate (Jul 25, 2008)

I dropped a Malkoff M60 into a SF 6P host and am very happy with the results. The through is great. Just what I was looking for. I put it up against my G2L and no contest....


----------



## morelightnow (Jul 27, 2008)

does anybody know what happened to the DI from dereelight? I finally decided to order it and i go to the website and now it's gone.


----------



## isneyk (Jul 28, 2008)

*what are your thoughts?*

LED only: ideally 200+ lumens, 85% spot w/ 15% spill with a really good throw.
say maybe from a bnew SF G2 or 6P incan (to be converted - if that makes sense)?
what drop-ins should i be looking at?

looking for the cheapest but most sensible approach for my first light.

thanks a bunch guys! :buddies:


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: what are your thoughts?*

Surefire 6P with DealExtreme R2 drop in.


----------



## isneyk (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: what are your thoughts?*

thanks! will look that up..

guys? :candle:


----------



## Gatsby (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: what are your thoughts?*

I'm looking for the exact lumens out the front - but my Dereelight CL1H v3.0 with the 2 stage multi power Q5 emitter and smooth reflector combination on high throws a ton of very useful, very white light out a long way. Similar size to a 6P and the benefit of a longer running lower output mode if you want it. I like the 2SM module for the easy clickie operation with modes switched in the head. It's a nice, simple and somewhat foolproof design they use with a spring and contact setup. 

The benefit of this light is that they are, like a drop in, upgradeable and can use the Dereelight modules or any P60 size. A lot of flexibility and I like their body style and build quality a bit more than the the 6P and definitely more than the G2.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: what are your thoughts?*

Any of these if you don't need multi-mode operation. They all use the same DC-DC board, that is super efficient and runs optimally at voltages between 5~9 Volts. Another member ran some output tests at higher voltages and it does not gain output at voltages above ~9.5V.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11836

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6090

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11621

I use the 11836 in my 6P and have dropped it several times on the ESD lenolium floor at work. So far it has held up just fine.


----------



## isneyk (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: what are your thoughts?*

great, thanks guys.:thumbsup:
anywho call me a lay-man if you wish, i just want a 200+ lumen with great throw, tight spot & just a wee bit of spill that runs on ordinary cr123's.
also how are the quality of these China/HK mods? built wise? i mean will they withstand drops, last along time, still waterproof?

i just read your note on the bottom, but am just really skeptical. I just need more infos & clarifications as i may be just still very ignorant about current Chinese technology.... hope you understand, i mean no offense to anybody.

i might still be in the dark ages:candle:.



kramer5150 said:


> Any of these if you don't need multi-mode operation. They all use the same DC-DC board, that is super efficient and runs optimally at voltages between 5~9 Volts. Another member ran some output tests at higher voltages and it does not gain output at voltages above ~9.5V.
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11836
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6090
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11621



DO you mean a 2level light can be achieved w just drop-ins like the E2DL features but, say, 5/200+ lumen? :sweat:


----------



## portezbie (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: what are your thoughts?*

The quality varies, but they are often surprisingly good, just make sure to check the reviews, they are usually quite informed.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: what are your thoughts?*



isneyk said:


> great, thanks guys.:thumbsup:
> anywho call me a lay-man if you wish, i just want a 200+ lumen with great throw, tight spot & just a wee bit of spill that runs on ordinary cr123's.
> also how are the quality of these China/HK mods? built wise? i mean will they withstand drops, last along time, still waterproof?
> 
> ...



Thus far my 11836 has prooven to be very durable. I have dropped my 6P/11836 several times on the plastic ESD lenolium floor at work and the module has survived without incident. I have submerged this combo in 4 feet of water and it has survived just fine (without turning off/on the switch). I don't use the 6090 much any more, since I get the same output (maybe a little more) from a shiningbeam RC-N3-Q5 running off an RCR123. So I really can't comment on the 6090 durability.

I own several lights of Chinese origin, mostly Nuwai and Romisen and they are ALL very durable, well made lights. While my superfire 501 is a noticeable step down from my other lights in terms of fit and feel, it still has prooven to be just as durable in service as a host for my 6090. My chinese origin Cree TaskForce has also prooven to be very durable.

Yes a multi-mode drop in will convert any P60 host into a multi-mode light. The 11836, 6090 and 11621 however will NOT, being that they are single mode modules... full power or nothing.

I am thinking about getting this one next...
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14442

If theres enough interest I'll go for it and post a detailed review.:twothumbs... hopefully someone will say YES:thumbsup:


----------



## isneyk (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: what are your thoughts?*

how does this R2 fit on a 6P incan bezel?



kramer5150 said:


> I am thinking about getting this one next...
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14442
> 
> If theres enough interest I'll go for it and post a detailed review.:twothumbs... hopefully someone will say YES:thumbsup:




YES! please do! ASAP!:bump:


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 29, 2008)

OK just placed an order for the newest R2 module, Multimode with last mode memory.
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14442

I also ordered a reverse clicky tailcap, for $3.50, heck I'll give it a try. it might make mode-switching easier too.
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14024

Expect 1.5 weeks for delivery, and stay tuned for detailed review in the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Sig Sauer (Jul 29, 2008)

Which one of these drop ins would you go with for throw distance in a 2 CR123 cell flashlight?


----------



## Rampy (Jul 30, 2008)

I've got a SureFire G2 that I'm trying to figure out the best way to upgrade it as it's mounted on the rail of a M4 style carbine and I'd like a brighter light with some more depth for use inside and short to medium ranges outside.

Any suggestions?


----------



## MrGman (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, buy an original 6P host, get an extension tube from Lighthound.com for the Solarforce L2 (or just by the Solarforce L2 host and the extension tube), Get the Malkoff M60 light source, run it off of 3 CR123's or 2 each 17500's when its on the gun for better run time at full power. Don't even attempt to put it in the plastic head of the G2.

Keep the G2 in your pocket as backup.


----------



## Superdave (Jul 31, 2008)

Has anyone found a P60 size dropin with a P7 D or E bin yet?

I was going to build one for my 9P but if there is allready one out there then it would make life easier...

Thanks


----------



## matt0 (Aug 1, 2008)

Superdave said:


> Has anyone found a P60 size dropin with a P7 D or E bin yet?
> 
> I was going to build one for my 9P but if there is allready one out there then it would make life easier...
> 
> Thanks



I don't think there are even any production P7 drop-ins. I'm sure there area a few custom made ones out there and IIRC, Dereelight made a prototype drop-in but I don't think they had plans of producing more of them.


----------



## kosPap (Aug 1, 2008)

Sig Sauer said:


> Which one of these drop ins would you go with for throw distance in a 2 CR123 cell flashlight?


 
Well someone earlier in this thread mantioned the Dereelight for that and he is right...Their module has the deepest reflector of them all. Beware though mine is a bit long for surefires


----------



## Tohuwabohu (Aug 1, 2008)

kosPap said:


> Yesterday I recieved the DX 11836 module and tested it before sending it off to a friend....hmmmm
> 
> Ringy beam, and warms up quite fast...Faster than my homebrew module with a Dx 4stage board. Both at 2xCR123 batts....
> 
> ...



I received my DX 11836 yesterday. I put it into a cheap host I bought from DX some time ago and did a runtime test with 2 protected RCR123's from AW .
The result was a bit surprising (red curve in the runtime plot).






I opened the pill and took some photos:





I replaced the 0.2ohm resistor by a 0.27ohm resistor and did another runtime test. The result, shown in green, is far better but it is not very bright.
The Fenix L2D in Turbo-mode that I included for comparison is 180 lumen (manufacturer rated).

I think I will replace the driver with http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7882 and run it on a single 18650.


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Best drop in for C3-HA ... I have a couple...*

I've had the BOG Q5 "Super Premium". Now I have the 5 Mode R2 drop in from DX, the Q5 (3 mode?) drop in and the single mode R2 drop in. I've heard of the malkoff but I hear its more floody than those and I'm a throw addict. I really wish some one would produce a nice 2 or 3 mode drop in with a low-low that resets to high after 2 or so seconds like the E1B. Is there such an animal?


----------



## jbviau (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Best drop in for C3-HA ... I have a couple...*

Wolf Eyes drop-ins fit the bill (high-low or high-med-low-strobe), but the low (2%) may or may not be low enough. I consider low to be what my EX10 spits out on MIN, and the WE low is considerably brighter than that. Anyway, after a few seconds of being off the WE drop-ins do reset to the first mode.


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Best drop in for C3-HA ... I have a couple...*

I have DX14442 on order. I'll post a review. Hopefully the low mode will be low enough for my needs.

I agree, a ~10-15L long running low and a 200L+ high would be my ideal drop in.


----------



## Superdave (Aug 1, 2008)

matt0 said:


> I don't think there are even any production P7 drop-ins. I'm sure there area a few custom made ones out there and IIRC, Dereelight made a prototype drop-in but I don't think they had plans of producing more of them.


 

Cool.. Guess i'll toss together my own.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Best drop in for C3-HA ... I have a couple...*

Ah but which tailcap are you using?
You should try a Malkoff M60 and then decide if it throws enough for you. I'm sure you can sell it quickly on BST if it's not.


----------



## Force Attuned (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Best drop in for C3-HA ... I have a couple...*

G'day Sgt LED,

What sort of runtimes are you getting from a Malkoff M60 in a C3?? (primaries and rechargeables)


----------



## generic808 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Best drop in for C3-HA ... I have a couple...*

I easily get over 2 hours on primaries in a C3.


----------



## CampingLED (Aug 2, 2008)

Tohuwabohu said:


> I received my DX 11836 yesterday. I put it into a cheap host I bought from DX some time ago and did a runtime test with 2 protected RCR123's from AW .
> The result was a bit surprising (red curve in the runtime plot).
> 
> I opened the pill and took some photos:
> ...


 
Thanks for sharing. Great technical post from you as usual. Is it possible to share some efficiency tests while it is still open?


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Best drop in for C3-HA ... I have a couple...*

I'll have to look into the Wolf=Eyes. Never bought from them. Which model fits the C3?


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Best drop in for C3-HA ... I have a couple...*

I'm also noticing that the voltage range is from 3.7v - 6v. How would it work in a C3 anyway?


----------



## generic808 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Best drop in for C3-HA ... I have a couple...*



KDOG3 said:


> I'm also noticing that the voltage range is from 3.7v - 6v. How would it work in a C3 anyway?


 
1 RCR and 2 dummy cells  

1x 17670 plus dummy :thinking:

2x 17500's would probably be too high so I have no clue :shrug:


----------



## jbviau (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Best drop in for C3-HA ... I have a couple...*



KDOG3 said:


> I'm also noticing that the voltage range is from 3.7v - 6v. How would it work in a C3 anyway?



You'd want to get one of the 3.7-13v versions. The D26 size fits in a G2/6P head and so would be fine in your C3, I assume.


----------



## cernobila (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Best drop in for C3-HA ... I have a couple...*



generic808 said:


> 1 RCR and 2 dummy cells
> 
> 1x 17670 plus dummy :thinking:
> 
> 2x 17500's would probably be too high so I have no clue :shrug:



You forgot 2x CR123 and a dummy


----------



## dmz (Aug 2, 2008)

*Need feeback from those with SF C2 with DX 11836 R2 drop in*

I have a SF C2. I'm planning on purchasing a DX 11836 R2 drop in for $12.40.

Does the C2 get very hot with the DX 11836 R2 drop in with extended use?
Does the DX 11836 R2 drop in leave a gap? 
Do you have to remove or cut the spring?


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Best drop in for C3-HA ... I have a couple...*

Well none of those 3.7-13v modules have multi modes so they do me no good. Anything else?


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Need feeback from those with SF C2 with DX 11836 R2 drop in*

I'm using it in my M2 and it fits nice n snug with the shock isolated bezel screwing all the way down. I use the outer spring to enable the best contact. I mostly use it with 2xRCR123 and its almost indistinguishable in brightness from a Malkoff M60 and a BOG Q5 Premium both running RCR123s. That said, the M60 has the best tint and beam quality, very smooth from hotspot to corona. The R2 has the typical Cree rings but out throws the M60 and has a colder tint, almost HID like. 

My M2 does get warm after extended runtime(10mins or more) but nothing to get concerned about, unless you live in humid tropical conditions or in the dessert. I recommend running the dropin between 6v-9v, anything less than 6v, its not running at optimum brightness. More than 9v, the dropin is not any brighter but it gets HOT very fast which will ruin the life of the LED.

Overall its GREAT value for money if you're not too concerned about beam quality and tint. I would not recommend the R2 dropin for use in rain, fog and heavy forestation, in those applications incandescents have far superior colour rendition than 99% of the LED lights on the market.


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Best drop in for C3-HA ... I have a couple...*



KDOG3 said:


> Well none of those 3.7-13v modules have multi modes so they do me no good. Anything else?



I have 14442 on order, it is mm with memory. Its max voltage is only 8.4 though.


----------



## dmz (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: P60 Drop-In DX Sku 11836 -- Tests Done*

I have a SF C2. I'm planning on purchasing a DX 11836 R2 drop in for $12.40.

Does the DX 11836 R2 drop in leave a gap? 
Do you have to remove or cut the spring?


----------



## jabe1 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: P60 Drop-In DX Sku 11836 -- Tests Done*

I have both the 11836 and the 11621, I prefer the latter. It seems just as bright (both are running rcr123s) and is considerably whiter. I haven't noticed any run time difference between the two, and yes, with the outer spring removed, it fits the surefires nicely with no gap. I wouldn't use either in a G series though, due to lack of heatsinking.


----------



## Nick2cd (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: P60 Drop-In DX Sku 11836 -- Tests Done*

I don't think i would say the 11836 is a "show-stopper" either, but it is a definite improvement and a low dollar per lumen upgrade. When i put mine in my 6P i was able to illuminate trees and deer that i wasn't able to illuminate with the 6090. i tested one right after the other and could see a significant improvement with the 11836. i'd buy it again.


----------



## LukeA (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: P60 Drop-In DX Sku 11836 -- Tests Done*

There is an efficiency penalty, but in return there's that huge voltage range.


----------



## Radiophile (Aug 4, 2008)

I looked at my 11836 the other day and the adhesive had let go - the LED and base were floating when I unscrewed the reflector. Has anyone else had this issue? The only thing holding it in place were the wires and the contact from the reflector. It still works, but I'm not going to use it until I get some decent adhesive and glue it back it place.

I noticed the adhesive was rather thick and flexible, so if I use a thin layer of thermally conductive epoxy the LED will sit a bit lower in the reflector and the module might be loose without the spring.

Back to the 6090 for my 6P!


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: P60 Drop-In DX Sku 11836 -- Tests Done*



Nick2cd said:


> I don't think i would say the 11836 is a "show-stopper" either, but it is a definite improvement and a low dollar per lumen upgrade. When i put mine in my 6P i was able to illuminate trees and deer that i wasn't able to illuminate with the 6090. i tested one right after the other and could see a significant improvement with the 11836. i'd buy it again.



My findings exactly. I had the 6090 mounted in my 6P and the 11836 in a $9 ultrafire 501B. So I was giving the 6090 every advantage I could, and still the 11836 was a small but noticeable difference.

On a night hike I could see 4 beady little eyes peering back at me through the bushes at ~100+ yards with the 6090/6P. I couldn't tell if they were from a deer, cat, mountain lion...? We've even had cyotee warnings in the parks around my house. I hit it with the 11836/501B and could just barely make out the creatures back, hind quarters, and ears... it was a couple deer grazing on some foliage. The 11836 had just a little more OOmph to illuminate through the foliage.


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 4, 2008)

Radiophile said:


> I looked at my 11836 the other day and the adhesive had let go - the LED and base were floating when I unscrewed the reflector. Has anyone else had this issue? The only thing holding it in place were the wires and the contact from the reflector. It still works, but I'm not going to use it until I get some decent adhesive and glue it back it place.
> 
> I noticed the adhesive was rather thick and flexible, so if I use a thin layer of thermally conductive epoxy the LED will sit a bit lower in the reflector and the module might be loose without the spring.
> 
> Back to the 6090 for my 6P!



I haven't taken mine apart in a while, I'll check on it tonight when I get home. I'm EDC'ing the RC-C3 today.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a Maxfire (that was from Walmart in Arizona) in early Decemeber 2006) and have been thinking of what P60 dropins I could use in it. The http://www.light-reviews.com/dx_sku_11074/ looks to be a nice one but will it fit properly enough?. 

I realize I need to use a 17670 short of trying to get the metal tube out and working around the removal of connection and I do not really want to use 2xCR123's.


----------



## Superdave (Aug 8, 2008)

I just ordered all the stuff to make a P7 P60 dropin.. also stuff to mod another light as well. :sick2:

When everything arrives i'll make a new thread on the construction...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 8, 2008)

Superdave said:


> I just ordered all the stuff to make a P7 P60 dropin.. also stuff to mod another light as well. :sick2:
> 
> When everything arrives i'll make a new thread on the construction...



Looking forward to your four pound heatsink. LOL. Seriously, I might have missed thi,s but are you using a multiple output driver?

Bill


----------



## wvguy (Aug 8, 2008)

Being new to all this I have been reading up on the drop in's for my surefire 6P and I have a question. while reading the beginning of this thread two stood out to me

Sale Price: $49.95 "Super Premium" Cree Q5 Drop-in, 230 Lum, 3+ hours run time, 4.5V to 9V.
http://www.bugoutgearusa.com/crq5drmo.html

Malkoff Devices
Surefire M60 Mod
Input voltage is 3.8 - 9 volts. Below 3.8 volts it will drop out of regulation and run direct drive.
The output is 235+ lumens. The current draw is only 780ma at 6 volts. The runtime is 1 1/2+ hours on 2 CR123 primary batteries.


May question is why is the run times so different? the top one does 230 for 3 hours and the bottom 235 for 1.5 hours. the Top is only 5 less and twice the run time.


----------



## CampingLED (Aug 8, 2008)

:welcome: Don't trust 90% of the advertised info. Your journey has begun on CPF and trust 90% of the info shared on CPF.

Lumen readings are mostly overrated. Then there are things such as efficiency of drivers and LEDs, output over time, ........


----------



## HKJ (Aug 8, 2008)

The 9V specification probably means that the runtime is measured with 3 batteries, Malkoff specifies two batteries.

How good batteries are used, not all CR123 contains the same amount of energy.

The next question is how accurate is the lumen specification, I believe that Malkoff may understate his specification a bit.


----------



## wvguy (Aug 8, 2008)

so the "Super Premium" Cree Q5 Drop-in, 230 Lum, 3+ hours run time, 4.5V to 9V. using surefire cr123 batteries realistically will only get 1.5 hours of high out put

what are the run times and lumens in real life with non-rechargeable surefire cr123 batteries? 

which of the two would be better investment?


----------



## MrGman (Aug 8, 2008)

This has been covered many times. Just because it says 3 hours run time, doesn't mean at full power. They state the peak lumens and in a separate phrase say 3 hours run time or some high number, leaving it to the reader to assume the 2 go together when in fact they don't, at least not for all vendors. The 230 lumens is quite possibly a gross exaggeration, at 3 full hours is definitely an exaggeration. It may last 1.5 to 2 hours depending on your battery and then fall off from there. If it is a full 230 lumens it won't be 3 hours on 2 CR123 batteries. 

The Malkoff M60's has an honest 220 lumens out the front glass of a Surefire 6P. Its also an honest 1.5 hours at full power and then additional waning output after that. From what I understand Gene doesn't bother to rate down to 50% level, Just when it starts to drop out of full power. so you will get more than 1.5 hours out of a Malkoff M60 but just not at full power.

Out of the 2 units you are looking at, I would go with the Malkoff M60. I have 3 of his units and the Triple drop.


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

The Malkoff devices shop URL has changed, you may want to update the original to be http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop2/


----------



## CampingLED (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a G2 with 11836 installed. As expected, the light should not be used continuously for more than a minute. Is there any owners of 14442 who can let me know if it can be used for extended periods of time on Med and/or Low? My intention is to only use the High mode for brief periods at a time to spot distance objects/animals.

In the mean time I have ordered a 6PD to use with 11836. Can't wait for delivery of this beauty.

EDIT: I would also like to know if the brightness of 14442 on High and beam pattern is the same as 11836.


----------



## Fizz753 (Aug 9, 2008)

Greetings everyone!

Little later that I wanted to be with this update. For the last two weeks I have been doing my work and covering for a co-worker who was on vacation. 
Doubled my hours and tripled my locations for a couple of weeks. Free time / energy at the end of the day went .

Anyway here is whats been updated  :
- Some of the DX prices
- Some of the Kai drop-ins from old store updated to their new site. (Still missing several of these, if you see one let me know.)
and
- Got the Malkoff address updated. (Thanks!)

If anyone notices any other items that need updating just post or drop me a PM. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 9, 2008)

CampingLED said:


> I have a G2 with 11836 installed. As expected, the light should not be used continuously for more than a minute. Is there any owners of 14442 who can let me know if it can be used for extended periods of time on Med and/or Low? My intention is to only use the High mode for brief periods at a time to spot distance objects/animals.
> 
> In the mean time I have ordered a 6PD to use with 11836. Can't wait for delivery of this beauty.
> 
> EDIT: I would also like to know if the brightness of 14442 on High and beam pattern is the same as 11836.



my 14442 left hong kong on August 7. I will do a detailed review when it arrives, certainly I will compare it to my 11836.:twothumbs


----------



## CampingLED (Aug 10, 2008)

kramer5150 said:


> my 14442 left hong kong on August 7. I will do a detailed review when it arrives, certainly I will compare it to my 11836.:twothumbs


 
Thanks. Pls hurry up HK post can't wait  The warm white version (12501) with a modded circuit board is 2nd on my list for the G2.


----------



## Superdave (Aug 10, 2008)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Looking forward to your four pound heatsink. LOL. Seriously, I might have missed thi,s but are you using a multiple output driver?
> 
> Bill


 

Yep, a 5 level. :thumbsup:


we'll see how it all works out, if it ends up being a PITA then i'll just mod my Magcharger.


----------



## candlepowerforever (Aug 13, 2008)

Anyone have any runtime charts or reviews for the Dereelight 3SD 3 mode drop-ins? Their website doesn't have much info. Just wondering how these perform, if their worth it over the less expensive DX alternatives.


----------



## Elton (Aug 13, 2008)

ordered the dx R2 drop in and some ultrafire 3.7v batteries should be pretty bright i hope ?


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 15, 2008)

I have had this module for only 3 days, so these are very early first impressions. I will be posting follow-up comments over the next couple weeks. I will be taking my 6P to Disneyland for a week and it will get a lot of use for sure.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14442

Video Review here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHg0FuFHphs

CHEERS
-Inexpensive
-Took about two weeks to arrive from China. Not too bad IMHO considering this is a newer product and all the mail-security enhancements for the Olympics. The order status site updated my delivery throughout the process.
-Multi-mode with last mode memory. Memory works great once you figure out the mode sequence. I generally keep it on low so it starts out there upon power-up.
-Very easy to flip through modes quickly between high and low.
-Pretty good build quality, lens is clean and free of dust and debris. Emitter is centered better than my other modules. No soldering defects at all.
-Good throwing hot spot intensity with serviceable side-flood. It is similar to the11836 in that regard.
-Drop in ease when used with a Surefire 6P, with good thermal heat transfer between the brass pill and 6P body. The brass pill can unscrew to make adjustments and ensure good body contact.

JEERS
-White wall hunters will cringe at the cree rings.
-SOS is pretty useless IMHO.
-Like the 11836, 14442 gets warm after a few minutes on high.

OVERALL COMMENTS
-HIGH is very bright. Brighter than I was expecting. 14442 on high is on-par with my 11836, and because the 14442 emitter is not as yellow it seems at times to be slightly brighter than 11836, but that’s probably the color tint tricking my eyes a little. ***edit** After some longer - term use I do not think the 14442 is as bright as 11836. 14442 has a tighter beam spot and in my case whiter tint, so its brightness is miss leading a little. Its flood to the side is slightly dimmer too.*
-MEDIUM I think, will also get a lot of use because it is just perceptionally a little dimmer than high, yet runs cooler/longer with its lower current draw.
-LOW is around 50 Lumens, but because of its center spot intensity it still throws out a serviceable amount of light a good 15-20 yards. A lens diffuser would be a GREAT addition, for close proximity flood. It is not a low-low candle type light however, so at 50 Lumens it is still bright enough to blind you if your eyes are fully dilated for darkness. So this module can’t replace a Fenix E01 or Gerber infinity-ultra type of light… like I was kind of hoping. Color tint in low mode surprised me with its dimmer yet still white tint. I was expecting it to be very yellow, given how yellow my 11836 turns when cells deplete.
-I could see strobe mode being useful, getting someone’s attention across a crowded area with a lot of people. I am sure this mode will come in handy at Disneyland.
-Color tint is the main difference between it and the 11836. My particular 11836 is very warm tint, on a white wall the colder tint of the 14442 is readily apparent. Somewhat less-so however when used in the field.

Some things I will be evaluating over the week…
-Regulation
-Run-time
-Throw distance
-Uses for all the modes


----------



## DanTSX (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: P60 Drop-In DX Sku 11836 -- Tests Done*



dmz said:


> I have a SF C2. I'm planning on purchasing a DX 11836 R2 drop in for $12.40.
> 
> Does the DX 11836 R2 drop in leave a gap?
> Do you have to remove or cut the spring?



Mine fit in a 6p and G2L without any problems. The outer spring basically falls off. 6p no gap, G2 may have had a tiny gap, but i was probably not wanting to push it knowing that the nitrolons have a little less room in the front-end of the light. 


the thing is MONSTER

very floody too, depsite reviews, but obviously designed to throw. and very very white. I really thought the P60L was pretty nice in the tint department, but this is very nice.

gets a bit warm tho!


----------



## foxtrot29 (Aug 18, 2008)

Has anyone bought this drop in yet? Any comments?

SSC 42180-U 3W

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4068


----------



## lightinsky (Aug 20, 2008)

Just received a few days ago for my Surefire 6P a Solarforce Q5 Cree XRE 275 lumen drop in at 9 Volts but 225 for the 6 Volt lights. It fit in the 6P without any gap but had to remove the spring. It is definitely brighter than the DX Sku 1447 P4 Cree XRE drop in I got for my Surefire G2 last winter. Both are close in brightness but the Solarforce is the winner in throw and tightness of hot spot. The Solarforce was a good value for the money. I am glad I got it although I took a chance getting it online from Ebay.


----------



## djenkins (Aug 23, 2008)

i am looking at the malkoff m60 and building a surefire 6p. my question is i want to use rechargables and was wondering if this will run on one 18650?? since it said the drop in runs direct drive below 3.8v how will this work?? and will the runtimes be better than 2 cr123s??? and will it be as bright??


----------



## openbolt1 (Aug 23, 2008)

djenkins,

After your inquire I did a runtime test using a freshly charged AW 18650 in a bored out 6P body and a my Malkoff M60. I got 1 hour and 40 minutes at what appeared to be full out put before it dimmed to about 50%. Hope that helps.

openbolt




djenkins said:


> i am looking at the malkoff m60 and building a surefire 6p. my question is i want to use rechargables and was wondering if this will run on one 18650?? since it said the drop in runs direct drive below 3.8v how will this work?? and will the runtimes be better than 2 cr123s??? and will it be as bright??


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 24, 2008)

Upon request Gene has made what he calls the M30 which is set up to run one one Li ion, or one CR123. The Li Ion can be any size, and I use an 18650, or 17670 with mine. Imput voltage for the M30 is 1-4.5 amps and you get brighter light running a li Ion. Gene says that the voltage to the LED is about 1 amp with a single Li Ion, and about 600mA's with a CR123. I have used two Eneloop NiMh's and it runs just great and I would questimate the output at about 110-130 lumens (bounce with a light meter).

Bill


----------



## djenkins (Aug 24, 2008)

would i get better runtimes running one 18650 or two rc123s??


----------



## CampingLED (Aug 24, 2008)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Upon request Gene has made what he calls the M30 which is set up to run one one Li ion, or one CR123. The Li Ion can be any size, and I use an 18650, or 17670 with mine. Imput voltage for the M30 is 1-4.5 amps and you get brighter light running a li Ion. Gene says that the voltage to the LED is about 1 amp with a single Li Ion, and about 600mA's with a CR123. I have used two Eneloop NiMh's and it runs just great and I would questimate the output at about 110-130 lumens (bounce with a light meter).
> 
> Bill


 
Bill, Thanks for sharing the info. It does seem that you were in a real hurry when you typed the info and got the Voltage, Amp, Current & Volt terms mixed up.


----------



## wwglen (Aug 24, 2008)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Upon request Gene has made what he calls the M30 which is set up to run one one Li ion, or one CR123. The Li Ion can be any size, and I use an 18650, or 17670 with mine. Imput voltage for the M30 is 1-4.5 amps and you get brighter light running a li Ion. Gene says that the voltage to the LED is about 1 amp with a single Li Ion, and about 600mA's with a CR123. I have used two Eneloop NiMh's and it runs just great and I would questimate the output at about 110-130 lumens (bounce with a light meter).
> 
> Bill



Is there a ***HOST*** for the P60 dropins that take 2-AA size batteries or did you just wire it up to the batteries?

Thanks,

wwglen


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 24, 2008)

wwglen said:


> Is there a ***HOST*** for the P60 dropins that take 2-AA size batteries or did you just wire it up to the batteries?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> wwglen



Host I use is a three cell Surefire light, in my case a 6P with an A19 extender. A 9P would work, or G3. I roll up some stiff paper, or light cardboard to make a tube for AA's to fit without rattling and to align + nipples. I am using Malkoff's M30, same size as M60.

Bill


----------



## wwglen (Aug 24, 2008)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Host I use is a three cell Surefire light, in my case a 6P with an A19 extender. A 9P would work, or G3. I roll up some stiff paper, or light cardboard to make a tube for AA's to fit without rattling and to align + nipples. I am using Malkoff's M30, same size as M60.
> 
> Bill




I've read that before. I should have thought of that.

Now I need to find an extender for both a G2 and an "e" series (scout).

wwglen


----------



## Elton (Aug 28, 2008)

my order from dx came in yesterday cant wait to charge up the Batteries i also got


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Aug 28, 2008)

Fizz753 said:


> Q5-WC 3-Mode 0~100% LED Drop-In Module
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11074
> $16.90 3-Mode: 0~100% (adjustable) > Strobe > SOS 3.7V
> (For a little more info look in post #315 (page 11 of this thread) by Wolf359)
> Review: http://www.lightreviews.info/dx_sku_11074/review.html


The above review link is broken as http://www.light-reviews.com/dx_sku_11074/ is the correct one now.

It works good on a 17670, however it does not fit (with glass lens in place) in a Brinkmann Maxfire due to space or the way the barrel and bottom of pill is. It does fit well in a Cabela's XPG 6v I tried briefly.


----------



## wwglen (Aug 28, 2008)

kramer5150 said:


> I have had this module for only 3 days, so these are very early first impressions. I will be posting follow-up comments over the next couple weeks. I will be taking my 6P to Disneyland for a week and it will get a lot of use for sure.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14442
> 
> ...



Any results on the runtime and regulation?

wwglen


----------



## morelightnow (Aug 28, 2008)

candlepowerforever said:


> Anyone have any runtime charts or reviews for the Dereelight 3SD 3 mode drop-ins? Their website doesn't have much info. Just wondering how these perform, if their worth it over the less expensive DX alternatives.




i have the same question. i finally used up all the primary batteries for my g2 and want to upgrade but now they don't make the DI anymore so that leaves me with the 3sd. this is my girlfriends light and we both agree it would be nice to have a light that cannot be easily set to high for this would burn it up.


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 29, 2008)

wwglen said:


> Any results on the runtime and regulation?
> 
> wwglen



Sure... Ran some informal 14442 tests today with my trusty SF-6P, using fully charged Ultrafire RCR123 cells, and a cheap DX reverse clicky tailcap. I placed my 6P in a room temperature glass of water to simulate the cooling effects of my hand. I didn't submerge the light completely, water level was about 1/2 inch below the bezel. The tests were run using the high mode.

Part 1, Run time and regulation-
I got a good 65 minutes before high started to look more like the 50 Lumen low mode. The first ~35 minutes were bright and stable with no searing/intense initial blast and no sharp drop off. Right about the 40-45 minute mark I could tell things were starting to dim. Unlike the 11836/6090, the 14442 dims very gradually starting at the 40-45 minute point. Color tint remains somewhat white-cold. It does not turn appreciably yellow, and there is no sudden or abrupt drop in output like my 11836. It just slowly dims. At the 65 minute mark High was emitting around 50 Lumens and I stopped the run. At that point the weakest cell measured 2.3Volts (!!) Yikes, good thing I stopped when I did. Subjective output evaluations were done on a white wall, bathroom ceiling bounce, and outdoors using tall trees across the street as test subjects.

Part 2, Thermal performance-
For the second part of the test I let the light cool and re-loaded it with some fresh Ultrafire RCR123s. I placed the light in a large cardboard box, so it would receive no convection cooling from the air conditioning in the room. The first 5 minutes were cool to the touch. 5-7 minutes things started to warm at the head/bezel junction. After ~10 minutes the bezel was very warm and the heat was starting to extend to the end of the body tube. At ~14 minutes the light was very warm and the temperature across the light climbed until about the 20 minute point where it leveled off for the duration of the 45 minute run. At that point it was very warm, I could still hold the light but with a little discomfort. Its definitely one of those lights you are going to want to hold firmly to increase cooling.


----------



## Elton (Aug 29, 2008)

mmm nice and bright now take in mind i dont have alot of fancy flashlights like you guys but it seems pretty dam bright to me


----------



## cyberspyder (Aug 29, 2008)

Hmmm, whats the best bet if I want to buy a drop-in from Deal-Extreme? An R2? Which is the brightest? Looking for something to replace a P60 in a G2....how does it stack up against these ones: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=181020 ?


----------



## kosPap (Aug 30, 2008)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Host I use is a three cell Surefire light, in my case a 6P with an A19 extender. A 9P would work, or G3. I roll up some stiff paper, or light cardboard to make a tube for AA's to fit without rattling and to align + nipples. I am using Malkoff's M30, same size as M60.
> 
> Bill


 
I would do this myself but I see no point in havinga module that will NOT work with 2xCR123 regardless original battery setup. Backwards comapatibilty is essential to me.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 30, 2008)

kosPap said:


> I would do this myself but I see no point in having a module that will NOT work with 2xCR123 regardless original battery setup. Backwards comapatibilty is essential to me.



Actually two CR123's would work, but you would have to talk to Gene about that. I have talked to him about the design paramaters of this special circuit. Ideal situtation is one CR123, or one Li Ion, and there is some headroom for more voltage. I have found that two AA NiMh's work fine with same output as one CR123.

Bill


----------



## kosPap (Aug 31, 2008)

man you did not read me correctly. I was reffering to the 2AA-2CR123 compatibility. (which does not exist)

I have made myseld a P60 dropin for a Superfire G30 (1xCR123) but I see no point using it an a long surefire body without the option of going back to Cr123 without swithing modules.

One the otehr ahnd I am preparing a system with interggable pill....and a pill can fit in a flashlight holster sometimes


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 31, 2008)

kosPap said:


> man you did not read me correctly. I was reffering to the 2AA-2CR123 compatibility. (which does not exist)
> 
> I have made myseld a P60 dropin for a Superfire G30 (1xCR123) but I see no point using it an a long surefire body without the option of going back to Cr123 without swithing modules.
> 
> One the otehr ahnd I am preparing a system with interggable pill....and a pill can fit in a flashlight holster sometimes



I am referring to 2AA-2CR123 compatibility using the M30. Please re-read that post.

Bill


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 1, 2008)

kosPap said:


> man you did not read me correctly. I was reffering to the 2AA-2CR123 compatibility. (which does not exist)



AFAIK Eugenes M30 _CAN_ operate with 2xAA or 2xCR123.


----------



## kosPap (Sep 1, 2008)

Now you killed me! I will ahve to check and spent some bucks!!!


----------



## Filip (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello,

does anyone have an experience with Wolf-Eyes' "Ultra Premium Cree R2 Drop-ins" (Cree R2 WC LED 280 Lumen)? Are these worth the money or is it commendable to wait for Malkoffs?

Thanks.


----------



## mega_lumens (Sep 2, 2008)

Has anyone used or have reviews of opticshq TLS drop ins? They seem to be the most expensive but I haven't notice much praise of them compared to Malkoffs.


----------



## openbolt1 (Sep 3, 2008)

mega_lumens said:


> Has anyone used or have reviews of opticshq TLS drop ins? They seem to be the most expensive but I haven't notice much praise of them compared to Malkoffs.



I have both. They are two different animals. The Malkoff is of course a true D-26 drop-in (and IMHO, the best there is) but the TLS is a complete head replacement for the Surefire 'E' series lights. It cannot be used on say a 6P.

That said the TLS beam/output looks like a high quality D-26 drop-in. You could say that holding a S/F E2e E series light equipped with a TLS head is much like a S/F 6P equipped a Solarforce R2 drop-in only better as there is no donut/dark ring. It's that good and of course the "package" is smaller because you are using the E series platform. Almost but not quite as bright as a really good 6P/D-26 drop-in, close though.

Both are excellent, too different to compare. My TLS has absolutely no dark donut ring whatsoever and a great tint plus puts out a beautiful beam. Close to medium distance thrower, has a fairly large head compared to an E2e head.

Hope that helps. Buy both you wont be disappointed, I did...

openbolt1


----------



## jrmy0641 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm trying to decide between a 6p and a g2l. i want to do a drop-in at some point. iirc the 6p has a Pyrex lens and the g2l a lexan. will the lexan be okay with any one of the drop-ins listed? should i worry about heat transfer in the g2l apposed to the aluminum 6p?


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 3, 2008)

jrmy0641 said:


> I'm trying to decide between a 6p and a g2l. i want to do a drop-in at some point. iirc the 6p has a Pyrex lens and the g2l a lexan. will the lexan be okay with any one of the drop-ins listed? should i worry about heat transfer in the g2l apposed to the aluminum 6p?



6Ps sell for ~$45 new on ebay, add a DX module of your choice for ~$13 and you'll break even with the G2L cost-wise.

IMHO the 6P is a better light if you are looking ahead at high current drop in modules. With many drop-ins, a good percentage of the heat is sinked through the body of the light. I'm not sure what the thermal conductive/emmissive properties are for Nitrolon, but its reasonable to assume its not as efficient conducting/emitting/drawing heat than black anodize aluminum. I find all my high current DX modules to run very warm and hence need every last bit of heat-sinking, especially if left on for longer than 4-5 minute stints.

The lexan lens will scratch a LOT easier than pyrex, but it is lighter and considerably better shatter impact resistance. You need to answer for yourself, which is the better material given your application. I don't see the lexan window being a problem for the LED drop ins. The high lumen incan modules however generate a LOT of heat, some get hot enough to melt plastic bags, electrical tape and newspapers. I am not sure how well Lexan holds up to those kinds of temperatures.

This is a slightly off-topic discussion for this thread, you might get more replies if posted to the flashlights forum.


----------



## Superdave (Sep 5, 2008)

Here is a beamshot of my SSC P7 in a 6PDL being direct driven by a 18650 (Left side) VS my Surefire U2 on high with fresh batteries..







the KD driver I ordered took a crap after 2 minutes so i just ran it direct for now. It's only pulling 700mA from the battery for some reason.. It's not fully charged though. 

I have some pics of the assembly if anyone wants to see them, nothing special though. 

the cost.. maybe $35 or so... not counting the battery and the hour it took to bore out the 6P to fit it. 


*edit.. wow, you can really see the crappy drywall job that the previous owners did..


----------



## Winx (Sep 8, 2008)

Superdave said:


> I have some pics of the assembly if anyone wants to see them, nothing special though.



Please do show the pictures. I found this link from some topic and this could be fun to do.


----------



## _Shawn_ (Sep 8, 2008)

openbolt1 said:


> I have both. They are two different animals. The Malkoff is of course a true D-26 drop-in (and IMHO, the best there is) but the TLS is a complete head replacement for the Surefire 'E' series lights. It cannot be used on say a 6P.
> 
> That said the TLS beam/output looks like a high quality D-26 drop-in. You could say that holding a S/F E2e E series light equipped with a TLS head is much like a S/F 6P equipped a Solarforce R2 drop-in only better as there is no donut/dark ring. It's that good and of course the "package" is smaller because you are using the E series platform. Almost but not quite as bright as a really good 6P/D-26 drop-in, close though.
> 
> ...



*Regarding TLS P60 drop-in...

I have also been wondering about the TLS P60 drop-in (it does exist somewhere). I know that there is one that fits the E series and have found the reviews, but have not found any reviews for the TLS P60 dropin. 

I did find one thread about the P60 and tail switch combo but cant seam to find it now.

This is all the info i have:*
TLS Cree Q5 LED Drop-in Module
Quantity in Basket: none
Code: FL-TLS-DTC-TC-DI
Price:$
Shipping Weight: 0.50 pounds
TLS Cree Q5 LED Drop-in Module Specs: Voltage: 4-15V Output: 256 lm (est) Runtime: 2+ hours Replaces: P60, P60L, P61, P90, P91 

*from here: http://www.opticshq.com/page/Optics/PROD/Surefire-Accessories/FL-TLS-DTC-TC-DI*


----------



## openbolt1 (Sep 8, 2008)

_Shawn_ said:


> *Regarding TLS P60 drop-in...
> 
> I have also been wondering about the TLS P60 drop-in (it does exist somewhere). I know that there is one that fits the E series and have found the reviews, but have not found any reviews for the TLS P60 dropin. *



Shawn, You are correct. I was not aware that OpticHQ sold a D-26 drop-in but I did go to the link you provided and read the ad. Not a whole lot of info but...

I had assumed that the above poster was asking about the E series replacement head, my mistake...thanks for the correction.


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 8, 2008)

Figured this would be the best place to ask this.

Are P60 and D26 drop-ins the same size?


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 8, 2008)

Black Rose said:


> Figured this would be the best place to ask this.
> 
> Are P60 and D26 drop-ins the same size?



I think the "26" refers to the reflector diameter, so that much is common between the P60 and D26.


----------



## cernobila (Sep 8, 2008)

Isn't the "P60" the original Surefire lamp in the 6P?.....and therefore all lamps of that type have been called P60 type drop-ins?

ok, so I might as well ask.....where did the "P" come from in both the 6P and the P60.....I have a few thoughts on it but still like to know for sure


----------



## CampingLED (Sep 10, 2008)

@Fizz753,

Took some time to go through your list again. Noticed that the 14442 module is still not on the list, although is has been discussed in some detail here. Also the Malkoff's are now $55 and not $60 and that the M60F is now 20 degree (not 25 deg). There is also a M60LF available.

Tks for the good work. :twothumbs


----------



## orbital (Sep 10, 2008)

+

There is a K2 drop-in from Kaidomain for the list:

At $6.90, maybe worth a try, these reflectors alone are usually $3~4.

http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=4880


----------



## Fizz753 (Sep 10, 2008)

CampingLED said:


> @Fizz753,
> 
> Took some time to go through your list again. Noticed that the 14442 module is still not on the list, although is has been discussed in some detail here. Also the Malkoff's are now $55 and not $60 and that the M60F is now 20 degree (not 25 deg). There is also a M60LF available.
> 
> Tks for the good work. :twothumbs



Thanks! 
Got all that added. Kinda over missing the 14442. Guess I wasn't paying attention. 



orbital said:


> +
> 
> There is a K2 drop-in from Kaidomain for the list:
> 
> ...



Thanks! Got it in the list.

--
To Everyone:

List updated, Malkoff list has been overhauled. Should be easier to find which ever drop in you want now. 

And as always if I missed something or you find something not on the list let me know and I'll get it added.


----------



## 2000xlt (Sep 11, 2008)

*new p60 led drop in?*

I have never seen this, i sent the seller a question reguarding what type of emitter is in the unit. it does not mention it in the listing.

http://cgi.ebay.com/G6-Alpha-USA-60...yZ106987QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem claims 6000 lux

And this http://cgi.ebay.com/G8-AlphaSeries-...yZ106987QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem claims 8000 lux


----------



## Marduke (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: new p60 led drop in?*

Well, if you are to believe the picture, they are both Cree XR-E's. However, I really don't see anything special about them, especially at those ridiculous prices.


----------



## jake25 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: new p60 led drop in?*

The videos look like the ones that the "Superfire Cowboy" does

it makes me laugh how much he doesn't know, or the ignorance he puts forward.


----------



## Winx (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: new p60 led drop in?*

When you google "pro light super store", where cowboy was selling "SuperFire USA" products take a look at first link. It redirects to thearctictrader. Only Superfire products are some primaries.

Some of Cowboy's videos are still here oo:.


----------



## 2000xlt (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: new p60 led drop in?*

here is the reply i got. "Hi there, 
The LED itself is manufactured for Alpha by the CREE company in the US. The bulbs are also assembled/callibrated by Alpha in the US, who ships them out for us."


----------



## Marduke (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: new p60 led drop in?*

Again, it depends on what you believe. His stock photos show a silver core Cree, which is manufactured in China, not the US. If this guy really is the same "Cowboy" from Smartfire, I wouldn't believe a word he says.


----------



## 2000xlt (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: new p60 led drop in?*

I got ya, before you replied i sent him another message asking "which led was it" CREE as he said does not answer my question.


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: new p60 led drop in?*



2000xlt said:


> I have never seen this, i sent the seller a question reguarding what type of emitter is in the unit. it does not mention it in the listing.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/G6-Alpha-USA-60...yZ106987QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem claims 6000 lux
> 
> And this http://cgi.ebay.com/G8-AlphaSeries-...yZ106987QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem claims 8000 lux



:scowl::scowl:
Yet another blatant example of ebay profiteering... stay away.
-Overpriced, same thing is being sold on DX, same parts, same build-house for half price.
-Not truly "Made in USA". Silver backed emitters = Chinese origin, White backed emitters = USA origin.
-He even ships out of Hong Kong, which isn't a bad thing, until you falsely present your goods as being USA made. I doubt he assembles modules in the USA and ships them out of China.

If you piece together the reflector/pill module, Q5-WC emitter+board, driver board from DX... your DIY would more USA made than anything sold by this con.


----------



## 2000xlt (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh i will stay away, Malkoff for me it is!


----------



## metlarules (Sep 13, 2008)

*Surefire drop in with warm tint*

Is there a drop in for a 6p that has warm tint?


----------



## LukeA (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Surefire drop in with warm tint*

This one from DX or the similar Dereelight model.


----------



## tsl (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Surefire drop in with warm tint*



metlarules said:


> Is there a drop in for a 6p that has warm tint?


 
I don't know of a drop in with a warm tint.

This Deal Extreme drop in is a neutral white tint (5A). If you decide to go with this, I've read that you should wait for it to come in stock before ordering and that shipping can take up to a month. I can't attest to the quality of the drop in. Perhaps others can.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12501


----------



## CampingLED (Sep 14, 2008)

Some feedback on the 14442's that I received yesterday. Seems like they are not the Solarforce modules that were originally shipped. On the side it now says "Super Bright R2". The centre (+) spring is soldered between two 8-legged ICs and is soldered in an upside down position (thin part of spring to circuit board and wider part towards battery). Module was very loose when installed in a G2 and I decided to wrap quite a bit of Al foil around it (very tight fit now).

Main reason for purchasing this module was to find a very bright LED drop-in that can by used for extended periods at a time with a high mode backup when needed. Left the light on in the G2 for an hour on Med mode. The head of the G2 gradually got warmer after the first 30 minutes and not much warmer during the last 30 minutes. After an hour it was still cooler than most of my single cell lights driven at High for 5 minutes. I feel that this light can safely be used in a G2 @ M or L for 2 hours + providing that you ensure a good fit with some Al foil.

I.t.o. light output and performance I am pleased. Packaging was terrible. It came in a small plastic bag and was not even bubble wrapped. I also do not like the exposed components on the bottom of the circuit board.


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 14, 2008)

CampingLED said:


> Some feedback on the 14442's that I received yesterday. Seems like they are not the Solarforce modules that were originally shipped. On the side it now says "Super Bright R2". The centre (+) spring is soldered between two 8-legged ICs and is soldered in an upside down position (thin part of spring to circuit board and wider part towards battery). Module was very loose when installed in a G2 and I decided to wrap quite a bit of Al foil around it (very tight fit now).
> 
> Main reason for purchasing this module was to find a very bright LED drop-in that can by used for extended periods at a time with a high mode backup when needed. Left the light on in the G2 for an hour on Med mode. The head of the G2 gradually got warmer after the first 30 minutes and not much warmer during the last 30 minutes. After an hour it was still cooler than most of my single cell lights driven at High for 5 minutes. I feel that this light can safely be used in a G2 @ M or L for 2 hours + providing that you ensure a good fit with some Al foil.
> 
> I.t.o. light output and performance I am pleased. Packaging was terrible. It came in a small plastic bag and was not even bubble wrapped. I also do not like the exposed components on the bottom of the circuit board.



interesting... so the ICs were on the spring-side of the driver board? my module does not have any components on that side of the board.

Did you try unscrewing the pill from the reflector to make a tighter fit? That could alleviate the need for Al foil:twothumbs.

Something I noticed for the first time on my 14442 (early "Solarforce R2-M" release) was the PWM pulsing of the low modes. I was inspecting some 5-inch diameter cooling fans in a TELCO cabinet on Friday and looking at the fans in low mode I could easily see the pulsing frequency. Same goes for on medium mode. I could also see it when shining the light at a running water faucet. I am not sure what frequency its set to, but its too fast to be a serious flaw under any other situation... IMHO of course. YMMV depending on how sensitive your vision is to such things.

It still gets my thumbs up, as a good value.


----------



## CampingLED (Sep 14, 2008)

kramer5150 said:


> Did you try unscrewing the pill from the reflector to make a tighter fit? That could alleviate the need for Al foil:twothumbs.


 
The gap that worried me were on the sides (width and not length). I feel that I get maximum heat transfer in this way. Extremely tight fit at this stage that I like very much. My Malkoff with a small side gap in the 6PD is next for some foil.



kramer5150 said:


> Something I noticed for the first time on my 14442 (early "Solarforce R2-M" release) was the PWM pulsing of the low modes. I was inspecting some 5-inch diameter cooling fans in a TELCO cabinet on Friday and looking at the fans in low mode I could easily see the pulsing frequency. Same goes for on medium mode. I could also see it when shining the light at a running water faucet. I am not sure what frequency its set to, but its too fast to be a serious flaw under any other situation... IMHO of course. YMMV depending on how sensitive your vision is to such things.


 
Same here for this version and my other PWM modules.



kramer5150 said:


> It still gets my thumbs up, as a good value.


 
Agreed. Exactly what I wanted for my G2. :thumbsup: EDIT: If it wasn't for the stupid flashing modes.


----------



## 2000xlt (Sep 14, 2008)

Just for kicks, i still have not recieved a reply as to what led, it in the unit as its not stated elsewhere, i just sent him another message, i am curious to see what his answer is.


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 14, 2008)

2000xlt said:


> Just for kicks, i still have not recieved a reply as to what led, it in the unit as its not stated elsewhere, i just sent him another message, i am curious to see what his answer is.



LOL... I wouldn't even bother. He'll just BS about how they are USA-made and superior to the ones made in China...blaah... blaah...blaah.


----------



## 2000xlt (Sep 14, 2008)

your right!


----------



## crocodilo (Sep 14, 2008)

*Drop-ins*

Tricky questions, although not really important. 

Facts:
1. I've got a Malkoff M60 incoming for my C2. That will free up the Solarforce Q5 dop-in that's currently in there.

2. On my old 6P (round body, no lock-out tailcap) I've presently got a P4 drop-in from Lighthound.

3. The Q5 drop-in is brighter than the P4, but runtime is a little shorter, and the beam does have a few rings (quite unlke the P4). Construction on the Q5 isn't as neat as the P4.

Question A: considering brightness (Q5), runtime (P4), beam (P4), construction (P4), and the unknown reliability factor, which one would you keep on the 6P?

Probable CPF reply: get a Malkoff M60L

Question B: is it worthwhile getting a new tailcap for the 6P, eventually a lock-out with clickie? Should I even go all the way and also get a new bezel?

Probable CPF reply: indeed.

Funds are limited. These lights will rotate against each other, one is paired with a BitZ, the other with an EX10.

What's you opinion?


----------



## metlarules (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Drop-ins*

I wuld stick to the p4. Quality over quantity being the reason.if it puts out a better beam and you trust the construction more leave that one in there. I have no experience with the clicky switches.


----------



## RWT1405 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Drop-ins*

get a Malkoff M60L

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Drop-ins*



crocodilo said:


> Question A: considering brightness (Q5), runtime (P4), beam (P4), construction (P4), and the unknown reliability factor, which one would you keep on the 6P?
> 
> Question B: is it worthwhile getting a new tailcap for the 6P, eventually a lock-out with clickie? Should I even go all the way and also get a new bezel?
> 
> What's you opinion?


 
You will probably answer your own question 15 minutes into the Malkoff's first run and get another Malkoff for the 6P.........

I would run the Q5 for a month and see if it grows on you in your 6P, if not ditch it.

You must get the bezel! Better light transferrence so you can get the full output from whichever you pick.

You don't need the clicky. The twisty will be more reliable and like you said money is tight.


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Drop-ins*



RWT1405 said:


> get a Malkoff M60L


I think you may be better with a M60F.

I have the M60 in a 6PD and the M60F in a Solarforce L2 body for when I want the wall of light effect. 

You've got two hands, use two lights.


----------



## RWT1405 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Drop-ins*

As much as I love ALL of my Malkoff's, I wouldn't get an "F" model, just get the SF FM34 filter. Use that with either the M60 or M60L to make it an "F" model (better yet, get 1 for each). 

2 lights in 1.

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## JNewell (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Drop-ins*



OldGreyGuy said:


> I think you may be better with a M60F.
> 
> I have the M60 in a 6PD and the M60F in a Solarforce L2 body for when I want the wall of light effect.
> 
> You've got two hands, use two lights.


 
Just received one of each. I'm hoping the M60F will provide an L4-like beam. Will have to wait till dark... :candle:


----------



## openbolt1 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Drop-ins*



JNewell said:


> I'm hoping the M60F will provide an L4-like beam.



I have both. The M60F is even "more of a good thing" type beam. It seems about a third brighter than my L4. My L4 does have a defined outer edge to it's spill whereas the Malkoff M60F just sorta blends out into nothing without a defined outer spill ring. Both are fantastic. The L4 on one R123 in a E1e body travels everywhere with me though where the Malkoff/6P stays at home more often than not :shakehead.


----------



## KDOG3 (Sep 16, 2008)

*How well does the M60 throw?*

I'm using a DX R2 single stage drop in now and I'm wondering how the M60 compares in throw. Looking for a HIGH QUALITY throw monster, so we know the M60 and the BOG Q5 would probably be the top 2. I looked at some outdoor beamshots but I really couldn't gauge the throw or beam profile...


----------



## matt0 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: How well does the M60 throw?*

My DereeLight 1SM-2 throws very well. Just another option to consider...


----------



## IcantC (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: How well does the M60 throw?*



matt0 said:


> My DereeLight 1SM-2 throws very well. Just another option to consider...


 

+1

I have both OP and SMO reflectors. The OP gives a nice beam if you are a whitewall ring hunter. The SMO throws like no other! I love it!


----------



## ispayboy (Sep 17, 2008)

Just bought a would this drop in fit the Surefire M951 w/ XM Tailcap Millennium Weaponlight . Would these drop-ins fit this light. Thanks in advance for any input forwarded.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey, are there any SSC P4 - U2 based drop-in's out there?
All I see are Cree cree cree cree. I like the cree's I have but with 7 cree drop-in's I am getting a touch bored.

I know the Q5's are bright and very efficient but perhaps the P4 U2SWOI can come close enough?

I'd just like the option. :shrug:


----------



## GVS_Lakers (Sep 17, 2008)

I know Gene Malkoff USED to make a SSCP4 Drop-In, not exactly sure why he stopped.


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Sep 20, 2008)

Lumens Factory have now announced D26 and D36 sized LED drop-ins in addition to their range of incandescent drop-ins. I have ordered a couple of the LED ones for D26 and will advise how they fit in a couple of different P60 hosts when they arrive.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 20, 2008)

GVS_Lakers said:


> I know Gene Malkoff USED to make a SSCP4 Drop-In, not exactly sure why he stopped.



Don't believe he used the P4 Seoul for the SF drop-ins. I have an early Q2 Malkoff with reflector. He used the Seoul P4 in the Mag series as they were compatable with the Mag stock reflector. High lux is not easily attained with the Seoul P4 using a SF P60 type reflector. Also, the Cree LED's have been evolving quicker than the Seoul's, with attendant higher flux. That said, I do like the beam shape of the Seoul P4 in my SF P60L, color is excellent too.

Bill


----------



## bspofford (Sep 30, 2008)

So we've all gone nuts buying P60 modules! Here's a tip on storing them: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=208691


----------



## ace0001a (Oct 1, 2008)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Don't believe he used the P4 Seoul for the SF drop-ins. I have an early Q2 Malkoff with reflector. He used the Seoul P4 in the Mag series as they were compatable with the Mag stock reflector. High lux is not easily attained with the Seoul P4 using a SF P60 type reflector. Also, the Cree LED's have been evolving quicker than the Seoul's, with attendant higher flux. That said, I do like the beam shape of the Seoul P4 in my SF P60L, color is excellent too.
> 
> Bill



Gene's early 100% handmade versions (perhaps even prototypes) used and SSCP4 emitter. He then moved on to using the bare P60 reflector/pill kits from DX and CreeXRE emitters. And of course he finally progressed to the custom machined brass 1-piece module with optic that we all are accustomed to now.


----------



## highseas (Oct 13, 2008)

I am looking for recommendations for a P60 multi-mode drop-in that has these features:

1 high mode (more than 150 lumens)
1 low mode (10 to 40 lumens)

The idea is that I need a powerful light that has a low mode for very long runtime.

Any ideas?

Links and information as to where to get them would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ginaz (Oct 14, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> Hey, are there any SSC P4 - U2 based drop-in's out there?
> All I see are Cree cree cree cree. I like the cree's I have but with 7 cree drop-in's I am getting a touch bored.
> 
> I know the Q5's are bright and very efficient but perhaps the P4 U2SWOI can come close enough?
> ...



i agree. i asked a while back and got no reply, there don't seem to be any other than the one single mode from DX. i estimate it at 120 lumen. a rebel/k2 dropin would be nice too. might have to build my own...


----------



## kyhunter1 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Surefire 6p drop in led*

What is the most bright and best regulated drop in led available for a surefire 6p? I have seen several different ones advertised but dont know which is the best. I dont want to waist my money or time on something I want be happy with.


----------



## rockz4532 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Surefire 6p drop in led*

go to the led dropins page at the top of the led fourm. it is a sticky, oh and i heard malkoff dropins are the best so check those out


----------



## Gunner12 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Surefire 6p drop in led*

Check this thread.

How do you define bright?
Also how good of a regulation?
Runtime?


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Surefire 6p drop in led*

By far Malkoff is the best!! i prefer the M60F, it has a wide beam pattern but for more throw get the regular M60


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Surefire 6p drop in led*

I hesitate to buy the F models. I have plenty of LDF. You can always flood out a thrower but you can't easily focus a flood machine. Now if you were dedicating this to a particular task where flood was all you really wanted then sure, go for the F models.


----------



## bspofford (Oct 15, 2008)

ginaz said:


> i agree. i asked a while back and got no reply, there don't seem to be any other than the one single mode from DX. i estimate it at 120 lumen. a rebel/k2 dropin would be nice too. might have to build my own...


 
Here's the only Rebel P60 module that I know about, and it seems to be available only with an Ultrafire C1 stainless steel bezel host for about $20.


----------



## NoFair (Oct 16, 2008)

highseas said:


> I am looking for recommendations for a P60 multi-mode drop-in that has these features:
> 
> 1 high mode (more than 150 lumens)
> 1 low mode (10 to 40 lumens)
> ...


 
You need a normal single stage drop in and a 2-stage tailcap in a Surefire 6P/9P, Z2, M2 or C2/C3. 

Your light will then work like this: 
Momentary: Push a bit for low, push more for high. 
Constant on: Twist a bit for low, twist more for high. 

Just like a L1, L2 or A2

The kit for Surefire (non cllickie) tailcaps can be bought here:
http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?products_id=698&language=

There is a (longish) thread discussing use here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/83844

I use mine with a LumensFactor R2 drop in and it works very well. 

Sverre


----------



## Vinny_121_dds (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Surefire 6p drop in led*



kyhunter1 said:


> What is the most bright and best regulated drop in led available for a surefire 6p? I have seen several different ones advertised but dont know which is the best. I dont want to waist my money or time on something I want be happy with.



This is my first post. I had the same feeling as you, and I ended up buying a cree R2 on ebay for my surefire g2. I am extremely happy with it since it was a lot brighter than my p60 lamp for my outdoor work. Instead of a yellow tinge, I now get a very bright white beam of light. 

The cree r2 is my first light bulb. I have not tried any other product.


----------



## santza (Oct 23, 2008)

Any Cree MC-E drop-ins out there yet?


----------



## naicidrac (Oct 23, 2008)

*LED drop in for Surefire G2?*

Hello all,
I have been looking to upgrade my standard surefire G2 with an LED drop in from deal extreme. I first wanted to ask if you guys have done business with them and if there are a good company to work with and which exact drop in upgrade will fit the surefire G2?

Thanks in advance
Naicidrac


----------



## allburger (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: LED drop in for Surefire G2?*

excellent question...your first reaction is something like, wow these are cheap I wonder what is wrong with the drop in or company, or lead time, or whatever. 

Gene malkoff makes drop ins for 4 or 5 times the price as does bug out gear.

Personally I own about 5 dx drop-ins and I love them. They are incredible for the money. They are bright they seem to be decent quality.

I own:
*[link removed - DM51]* Cree R2 
*[link removed - DM51]* Cree Q5 
*[link removed - DM51]* Cree Q2-5A(Neutral White)

The first two are the traditional cool white LED's white the last one is a neutral white which is very similar in color to a standard incandescent bulb. It's quite impressive to see after being used to the cool whites for so long.

People on here are going to warn you about putting an LED into a G2 because of the heatsinking issues and nature of the plastic body. This is true, but yesterday evening I talked to surefire customer assistance about this issue and Jose told me that he owns an early G2L with a plastic head and had never had a problem. 

I say run with it. Shipping takes 10-14 days so order it quick and happily wait!!!!


----------



## rockz4532 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: LED drop in for Surefire G2?*

well for me, in missouri US, it takes 6 weeks to get here, with no tracking, unless you count "enroute to US" as tracking...

as far as ive ordered from them, it has been excellent, i am very pleased!, exept for shipping time:thumbsdow


----------



## Sabre (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: LED drop in for Surefire G2?*

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/193992

The above is a sticky at the top of the LED forums that lists the available drop-ins that will fit lights made for the P60 module, of which the G2 is one.

I just ordered an 11836 module, which is an R2 Cree. It's shipped now. I'll post about it when I get it.

As far as shipping time, all items are shipped from Hong Kong. Expect to wait a little while until they are flown over, clear customs, and are delivered.


----------



## lightinsky (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: LED drop in for Surefire G2?*

I got a Surefire G2 with a DX 1447 Cree XRE P4 900 mA drop in I got from from DX last winter. This thing is bright and have had no problems running it in my G2 with standard nitrolin head and FM35 red filter. However, I am shortly going to receive a Aluminum G2L head next week to battle some of the claimed heat dissipation issues running high output leds in a G2 even though I've had no problems yet.


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: LED drop in for Surefire G2?*



allburger said:


> excellent question...your first reaction is something like, wow these are cheap I wonder what is wrong with the drop in or company, or lead time, or whatever.
> 
> Gene malkoff makes drop ins for 4 or 5 times the price as does bug out gear.
> 
> ...


I'd like to see a comparison chart of these and a Malkoff, since everyone on here keeps talking about the Malkoffs.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: LED drop in for Surefire G2?*

I also have 11836 and 11621. R2 is a bit brighter than Q5 but in my case Q5 has nicer beam and tint.

I have a Dereelight 3SM Q2 5A and a 3SD Q5 and I REALLY dig them for having three modes and NO SOS or strobe!

The 3SM is a revelation in tint! Looks green after seeing all the cool white LEDs, but on it's own it's just WHITE!

I also have an older DX 4068 Seoul and it has revived my LumaPower M1!

In G2s a bit of tin foil helps the module make contact with the tube. Not so with the Dereelight stuff, but yes with the DX stuff.

Also the G2s push/twist tail would be a toughy with the multi mode drop ins.... mine have clickies from old donor lights we used to be able to buy....


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: LED drop in for Surefire G2?*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I also have 11836 and 11621. R2 is a bit brighter than Q5 but in my case Q5 has nicer beam and tint.
> 
> I have a Dereelight 3SM Q2 5A and a 3SD Q5 and I REALLY dig them for having three modes and NO SOS or strobe!



Hey dude-Shmoe... can you do me a favor and compare the 11836 to the 3SD Q5? Which is brighter on a ceiling bounce comparison? and which has more throw distance? Is one more "ringy" than the other?

I am thinking about upgrading from an 11836 to a 3SD-Q5.

Thanks!!


----------



## CampingLED (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: LED drop in for Surefire G2?*



naicidrac said:


> Hello all,
> I have been looking to upgrade my standard surefire G2 with an LED drop in from deal extreme. I first wanted to ask if you guys have done business with them and if there are a good company to work with and which exact drop in upgrade will fit the surefire G2?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Naicidrac


 
My recommendation to you is in post #317 of this thread. Use the 14442, the 11836 is not recommended to be used for extended periods of time in a G2.


----------



## naicidrac (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks to all, it seems like it takes a while, but they are good folks with a pretty good product. Yeah I just thought that was cheap. I might get another one of their lights. They have stuff that seems pretty reasonable. Has anyone bought a complete flashlight like the trustfire lights?


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 24, 2008)

I can only speak from my own experiences. The superfire I bought needed to have the switch pill tightened. It was very loose out of the box. No problems with my Romisen purchase.


----------



## naicidrac (Oct 24, 2008)

One more question---I am also looking at the TrustFire SSC P7-C 900-Lumen LED Flashlight. It looks pretty nice and a pretty good price, but I don't mean to sound like a total newbie, but what are the batteries it uses? It says "Powered by 2 x 18650 or 2 x 17670 batteries", and I can't tell exactly what kind of batteries these are. Are they regular AA or some kind of lithium? Can I purchase these other than dealextreme? I just want to make sure they are not some kind of propietary battery. Thanks


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 24, 2008)

naicidrac said:


> One more question---I am also looking at the TrustFire SSC P7-C 900-Lumen LED Flashlight. It looks pretty nice and a pretty good price, but I don't mean to sound like a total newbie, but what are the batteries it uses? It says "Powered by 2 x 18650 or 2 x 17670 batteries", and I can't tell exactly what kind of batteries these are. Are they regular AA or some kind of lithium? Can I purchase these other than dealextreme? I just want to make sure they are not some kind of propietary battery. Thanks



You should start a new discussion thread, this thread is only for P60 drop in module discussions.


----------



## naicidrac (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry about that Kramer, thanks for the info.


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 24, 2008)

naicidrac said:


> Sorry about that Kramer, thanks for the info.



no prob:twothumbs


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: LED drop in for Surefire G2?*



kramer5150 said:


> Hey dude-Shmoe... can you do me a favor and compare the 11836 to the 3SD Q5? Which is brighter on a ceiling bounce comparison? and which has more throw distance? Is one more "ringy" than the other?
> 
> I am thinking about upgrading from an 11836 to a 3SD-Q5.
> 
> Thanks!!



I have two 11836. One is more blueish than the other.

When comparing 3SD Q5 on high on an 17670 to an 11836 on two 123 primaries, the brightness is pretty darn close but I feel that the 3SD Q5 wins.

Slightly more noticeable with the 3SD is a dark ring around the spot with a ever so slightly brighter ring outside of that. This being in white wall/ceiling hunting. Out in the world you can't tell.

The 3SD has a slightly larger softer edged spot and slightly whiter tint than either 11836 or the one 11621 Q5 I have.

If you have a light with a forward or even reverse clicky I would recommend going with a 3SD Q5 or the Dereelight Q5 module of your choice.

It would be a pain in the rear to use it as a push/twist.

I also don't think you'd go badly wrong with the DX modules.

I tend to carry one Seoul light, one R2 light and one two level Q5 light in my truck, and either the 3SD or 3SM in my rear pocket next to my wallet where it gets more use than the others!

Hope this was some help!


----------



## NoFair (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: LED drop in for Surefire G2?*



allburger said:


> People on here are going to warn you about putting an LED into a G2 because of the heatsinking issues and nature of the plastic body. This is true, but yesterday evening I talked to surefire customer assistance about this issue and Jose told me that he owns an early G2L with a plastic head and had never had a problem.


 
The reason he said it was ok was that he assumed you were using a Surefire led drop in. Unlike most other it will reduce the current if it gets hot. This is not the case with most other drop ins and they will get too hot and be damaged.

Sverre


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: LED drop in for Surefire G2?*

Yes, on the heat issue my 3SD is in a Pelican M6 Lithium light (all aluminum) and my 3SM is in a G2 with a 6PL head w/glass lens.

When the 3SD was in that light and I was using it to light up a dark area in the attic for a co-worker it did get a bit warm/hot, so I throttled it down to medium and that was the end of the issue.

In a G2 there is a metal tube that carries the negative contact. The 3SM is in contact with the metal tube with the brass pill. That and the aluminum head should preclude problems.

I stand by saying that I don't think 3SD or 3SM would be viable without a forward or reverse clickie. The PM6 has a Kroll forward and the G2 has a reverse from some donor light we used to get at Walmart.

I have ordered some C2 cap/switch from DX to make my 6PL body with Chop'd NICELY tinted LUXIII KL3 on it clickie and maybe mod some other lights.

Hope this has been worth what you paid for it!


----------



## Energie (Oct 26, 2008)

Small review of the Lumens Factory D26 Led module: Link


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 26, 2008)

I have done some checking/searching and can't find what I'm looking for.Is there a drop in with a single low level? Something like 10LM.I'm trying to put together some lights for my little ones and plan to use a g2 as a host.Looking for some long run times.


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 26, 2008)

thermal guy said:


> I have done some checking/searching and can't find what I'm looking for.Is there a drop in with a single low level? Something like 10LM.I'm trying to put together some lights for my little ones and plan to use a g2 as a host.Looking for some long run times.



Single mode...nope. I'd snag one in a heartbeat. The only thing that comes remotely close is the 0-100 variable module from DX. I think it has mode memory, so just program it to draw ~20-30 amps and use a 17670 cell and you should get near-double digit run times.

I am not sure how usable it is though. If its a very throwey beam (like most Chinese drop ins), then that could limit its usefulness. If it has severe PWM flickering that might also make it:thumbsdow.
Don't quote me on this but I think the new Lumens factory L/M/H module has a fairly low output low mode. But its not single mode.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 26, 2008)

Dereelight modules (at least 3SM and 3SD) have a LOW low.

But they also have med and BRIGHT. Not sure how you'd lock them into low mode....


----------



## merlocka (Oct 26, 2008)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Dereelight modules (at least 3SM and 3SD) have a LOW low.
> 
> But they also have med and BRIGHT. Not sure how you'd lock them into low mode....



Actually, I've been playing with this a bit.

I have a CL1H V3 with a couple different 2SM.

The way the 2SM modules work is that when you tighten the head of the CL1H down, they compress a spring into a contact, which enables HIGH mode. With the head loose, the spring and contact are separated, and the light is on LOW mode. Note that the CL1H V3 is reverse polarity to most D26 lights (negative towards head).

If you install this pill in a 6P, the 6P can not compress the spring and you will always be at low level (as far as I can tell). But as I mention, the CL1H V3 pills are reverse polarity, so you would need to put batteries in backwards in the 6P. This works fine on my 6P with both the stock and the Z59 tailcap. Draws 100mA from 2 CR123's. I'd guess probably in the 20-40lm range?

However, I would love for someone to start making single mode drop-ins with runtime options (as opposed to chasing the highest lumen number). Malkoff's are a bit pricey for glovebox lights.


----------



## A96Honda (Oct 29, 2008)

any one know if any of these will fit in a Pentago X3?


----------



## orbital (Oct 30, 2008)

A96Honda said:


> any one know if any of these will fit in a Pentago X3?



+

PentagonLight uses proprietary sizes on their head/bezels.
I think common drop-ins would fit although a bit small. The X3 head is slightly larger than common P60 hosts.

Depends on how much you want to use an X3 as a host...

X3 drop-in:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 30, 2008)

In a moment of extreme weakness I just ordered two more 11836, one more 11621, three 1213 and one 15879 from DX.

I DO have three more P60 compatible lights coming eventually that will take 18650.

And have had one 16mm switch die already so I'll have ten (nine) spares.

Oh the weakness!!!!


----------



## CampingLED (Nov 6, 2008)

Great to see that DX has released a module with 3 adjustable modes without any strobes (SKU 17593). Only claims 200 Lm on high for a R2 though.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 6, 2008)

CampingLED said:


> Great to see that DX has released a module with 3 adjustable modes without any strobes (SKU 17593). Only claims 200 Lm on high for a R2 though.



Couldn't resist... order placed. Hopefully I will get it before my trip to Mexico on 11/17.


----------



## konfusius (Nov 6, 2008)

CampingLED said:


> Great to see that DX has released a module with 3 adjustable modes without any strobes (SKU 17593).


Not quite ... it has 3 modes (L, M, H) plus 1 custom mode!
Still very interesting though (especially for $11.39 shipped)!


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 6, 2008)

konfusius said:


> Not quite ... it has 3 modes (L, M, H) plus 1 custom mode!
> Still very interesting though (especially for $11.39 shipped)!



thats my interpretation as well. So its like a 4-mode. Pretty unique in the sense that there currently is no 2-cell P60 module that will do a ~10 Lumen low-low mode for night vision preservation.


----------



## CampingLED (Nov 6, 2008)

Agree with the 4-mode statement. Also placed an order. My custom mode will be adjusted to LL. I think my order was placed before Kramer5150, but will probably receive it after him due to logistic reasons.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Nov 6, 2008)

kramer5150 said:


> thats my interpretation as well. So its like a 4-mode. Pretty unique in the sense that there currently is no 2-cell P60 module that will do a ~10 Lumen low-low mode for night vision preservation.


I wonder if a single cell version will come out. Yes I know about 11074 as I have one MaGyver'd into my Maxfire LX.


----------



## etc (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



Lunal_Tic said:


> This is a Malkoff in a C2. It doesn't touch the lip of the body and there is play around the circumference. That's why I used foil here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where exactly do you put the foil?


----------



## etc (Nov 7, 2008)

What is the coolest LED drop-in module in a 2x18650 body? 
I want to use either 2x18650 or 4x123, so as good as Malkoff is, it's not a possibility.

I want something comparable to Malkoff both lumens and quality-wise. Looks like BOG certainly qualifies price-wise.


----------



## CampingLED (Nov 8, 2008)

etc said:


> What is the coolest LED drop-in module in a 2x18650 body?
> I want to use either 2x18650 or 4x123, so as good as Malkoff is, it's not a possibility.
> 
> I want something comparable to Malkoff both lumens and quality-wise. Looks like BOG certainly qualifies price-wise.


 
2 x 18650 is in Voltage terms the same as 2 x CR123A. Most P60 drop-ins will therefore work (including the Malkoff). For 4 x CR123A you need a module with a much higher input range. Go for the 2 x 18650 configuration.


----------



## CampingLED (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: p60 sized led drop-in's part 2*



etc said:


> Where exactly do you put the foil?


 
I cannot speak for Lunal_Tic, but in my case it put a thin layer of foil around the module (on the side, around the tube). I do this for all my P60's to unsure that there is no air gap between the head and sides of the drop-in to ensure maximum heat transfer. The Malkoff did require less foil than my other DX modules.


----------



## etc (Nov 8, 2008)

CampingLED said:


> 2 x 18650 is in Voltage terms the same as 2 x CR123A. Most P60 drop-ins will therefore work (including the Malkoff). For 4 x CR123A you need a module with a much higher input range. Go for the 2 x 18650 configuration.



Yes, I understand that. I want to be able to use 2x18650 OR 4x123 cells.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Nov 9, 2008)

etc said:


> Yes, I understand that. I want to be able to use 2x18650 OR 4x123 cells.


You would need a dropin that can support 12volts then obviously.


----------



## NoFair (Nov 10, 2008)

etc said:


> Yes, I understand that. I want to be able to use 2x18650 OR 4x123 cells.


 
A LumensFactory drop in will do this. 

I'm very happy with mine (3) 

Sverre


----------



## tome (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi,

I made a new thread on where to find low output p60 drop-ins and received two replies before being directed here  thanks guys.

I was looking for a a single-mode 60-100 lumen drop in for my P6 and was recommended the Surefire P60L and the Malkoff M60LL. These are both what i was looking for but I was wondering if there are any cheaper alternatives especially in the case of the M60LL as the shipping alone would be 30 USD to the UK.

Also I'd rather not use a tailcap with resistor so as not to waste battery power and get the maximum runtime. 

Thanks
Tome


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 10, 2008)

Not sure where to post this... but I tried the aluminum foil trick with my DX modules and it really does work. The heat build up from the emitter more freely escapes through the bezel of my M2... despite the foam rubber shock damping components inside the head. 

I ran a little crude experiment this weekend, and could tell the body & bezel of the light were noticeably warmer to the touch with the foil in place. This is the heat from the emitter that was previously trapped inside the light and cooking the LED.

I ran one pair of cells for 20 minutes without foil and mentally noted the temperature difference between the light bezel and driver pill. I wrapped the module tightly with foil and ran it again for 20 minutes. The light body was slightly warmer, and heat more readily conducted through the body tube. When I took it apart, the light pill was still warm but there was not as significant difference between the module and host. 

I suppose vibration/shock/impact damping are reduced significantly but for LEDs I don't think its all that important.


----------



## glenda17 (Nov 10, 2008)

I compared a 501-B R2 sku 16240 ( p60 type clone) that comes with an R2 dropin, to the sku 14442 R2 5 mode dropin.

To my surprise the R2 501-B was slightly brighter than sku 14442. For $16.90 you get a nice quality host with a high powered R2 dropin. It really doesn't make sense to spend $13 for a separate R2 dropin. You might as well kick in the extra $4 and get a quality host (almost identical to a Romisen M4.)

The were both slighly brighter in the hotspot than my deerelight dropin, but the tint is blue-er and the UI (14442)not nearly as nice, well I guess I need one high powered strobe. Also the PWM flicker on med &low withe the 14442 makes it almost unuseable in anything but high.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 10, 2008)

glenda17 said:


> I compared a 501-B R2 sku 16240 ( p60 type clone) that comes with an R2 dropin, to the sku 14442 R2 5 mode dropin.
> 
> To my surprise the R2 501-B was slightly brighter than sku 14442. For $16.90 you get a nice quality host with a high powered R2 dropin. It really doesn't make sense to spend $13 for a separate R2 dropin. You might as well kick in the extra $4 and get a quality host (almost identical to a Romisen M4.)
> 
> The were both slighly brighter in the hotspot than my deerelight dropin, but the tint is blue-er and the UI (14442)not nearly as nice, well I guess I need one high powered strobe. Also the PWM flicker on med &low withe the 14442 makes it almost unuseable in anything but high.



Yeah the 14442 is not quite as bright as 11836 either. the 14442 does have a very tight hot spot with almost as much throw, but the spot is noticeably smaller than the 11836 at far distances. Its side flood is dimmer as well. My initial review comments are not entirely correct and I need to go back and update that a little.


----------



## glenda17 (Nov 12, 2008)

What is the cheapest Surefire host for these drop-ins that can take the heat without worrying about how long it is on?


----------



## NoFair (Nov 12, 2008)

glenda17 said:


> What is the cheapest Surefire host for these drop-ins that can take the heat without worrying about how long it is on?


 
6P.

About $40 if you get a good deal. 

The Marketplace is also a good place to look

Sverre


----------



## glenda17 (Nov 16, 2008)

I put a 17670 battery in the flashlight with the sku 14442. To my surprise there was no PWM flicker on med/low like there was with 2xRCR123.


----------



## lewong (Nov 21, 2008)

Yesterday I received the:

DX SKU 17593
Cree R2-WC 3-Mode + 0~100% LED Drop-in
$11.39, Input: 3.6V~8.4V, Cree XR-E R2-WC LED,
200 lumens (manufacturer rated), Aluminum textured reflector

mentioned in the first post. At maximum, it seems subjectively brighter than my Malkoff M60 and Solarforce R2 drop-ins, but I haven't taken any measurements yet.

The problem is that I am unable to switch modes. The only mode I am able to use is the brightness adjustment mode. After I turn off the light during that process, it will come back on at that level, but I can't switch to any of the other "3 modes."

If I turn it off, wait more than 1 second and less than 2 seconds, it just turns on at the last adjusted brightness.

If I leave it on, there is no blink twice after 3 seconds like SKU 11074. I've tried it in a body with a forward clicky and one with a reverse clicky - behavior is the same.

If anyone knows how to switch modes, please I'd appreciate instructions. I already notified DX that I thought this drop-in was defective.

Thanks.


----------



## orbital (Nov 21, 2008)

+

lewong,
sometimes cheaper multimode lights only _change modes_ with certain Voltage level.
Do you have any way of testing with different Voltages 
(1) 18650,..or (2)primaries,..or (2)R123 

just a thought...


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 21, 2008)

My 17593 is at my local P.O. I'll pick it up tonight after work and play around with it. I'll test it with some ultrafire RCRs as well as battery junction primaries. I have some dummy cells too so I'll give it a whirl at 3V with a single primary and 4.2V off a single RCR123.

If its visually as bright as an M60, it should be in the 185-200 Lumen ballpark. Potentially a first for DX... honest Lumen ratings.

I wonder if DX just messed up on the www description of the item?

**edit** DX sent me the wrong item, so my review + comments are on hold for a little bit, until they clear the RMA. This is not the place for cheers/jeers, so I am not going to comment any further than that. I just want to give lewong a little heads-up.


----------



## bullfrog (Nov 21, 2008)

Did you guys see all the new offerings that Mr. Malkoff formally added to his site? :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs

http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop2/index-main_page-index-cPath-1_8.html


----------



## Fizz753 (Nov 21, 2008)

bullfrog said:


> Did you guys see all the new offerings that Mr. Malkoff formally added to his site? :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs
> 
> http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop2/index-main_page-index-cPath-1_8.html



Got them added. With the stats shamelessly copied and pasted from his website. I hope he does not mind. :thinking:


----------



## orbital (Nov 22, 2008)

Fizz753 said:


> Got them added. With the stats shamelessly copied and pasted from his website. I hope he does not mind. :thinking:



+

Gene Malkoff is really a down to earth kinda guy,...he talks straight and listens.

If he saw that you Copied & Pasted his info, he simply would say,... *Thanks!
*(then graciously ask what you thought of his work)


----------



## Gene43 (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes, I do appreciate it! I do hope yall like them.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## wwglen (Nov 24, 2008)

Well my DealExtreme "3 Mode + 0-100" SKU-17593 came in tonight.

1st impressions:

Only ONE mode... 0-100% variable with blinks at 25%, 50% and 100%

Double click starts at a VERY LOW low. Low is a lot LESS than my Nightcore NDI which I wished were a little lower. I would get 1 lumen or less. Low has a VERY small hot spot and is low enough to look into the LED.

Brightness on high is about equal to my 11836 one mode with a slightly smaller hot spot.

Did NOT test runtime or through but would expect a crazy runtime on low.
.
.
.

Now the BAD!!!

TERRIABLE PWM rate.

Very noticable flicker on anything but high (or close to it).

WORSE in my opinion than my old 1st generation REXLIGHT that was "supposed" to be flicker free and I had to spend an additional $15 to make it flicker free. At least this is NOT advertized as flicker free.
.
.
.

Final verdict...

Not bad overall.

Will use it as a house / hotel / power outtage light.

MIGHT use it for camping in a tent.

Would probably NOT use it outside much as the flicker would be annoying for walking around outside.
Would probably NOT use it for close in precision work due to the flicker.

I will NOT buy more unless it grows on me. If the flicker was less or a much higher PWM rate I would buy 3 more.


wwglen

Quick update:

PWM isn't as notocable in LOW as I first thought. Moving the light at a reasionable rate of speed and it is not too noticable. Actually probably better than the above rexlight was.

Low is really low. I have a 2-D cell flashlight with a 4 cell 1/2 watt led from the newer dorcy solid state in it that I ran a 3 week run time test and was impressed by the still LOW but usefull output. Well the drop-in is blown away buy the old batteries underdriving the dorcy (resistored) led. I would say that the drop in is about 1/5 or less. Probably less than 1/2 lumin and maybe a lot less. Still good with dark adapted eyes though.


----------



## glenda17 (Nov 25, 2008)

I noticed thw PWM flicker on the 14442 DX dropin went away using a single 18650 battery vs 2xRCR123's.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 25, 2008)

glenda17 said:


> I noticed thw PWM flicker on the 14442 DX dropin went away using a single 18650 battery vs 2xRCR123's.



That makes sense, since it falls out of regulation and runs DD at lower voltages(IIRC).

Bummers about the 17593 PWM flicker, Hopefully its no worse than the 14442. But thats GOOD that its nearly as bright as the 11836. I find my 14442 not quite as bright as my 11836, its slight but noticeable in the field at far distances.

I'm anxiously awaiting my order, looking forward to low-low light from my M2:thumbsup:


----------



## wwglen (Nov 25, 2008)

I am using two primary 123 batteries.

I am leaving it on LOW to see what the run-time looks like.

wwglen


----------



## wwglen (Nov 27, 2008)

So far starting with slightly used Kodak CR123 Primary Batteries:

I am at three days on low with about 30 minutes on medium and 5 minutes on high.

The light still is going and I can still bump the brightness up to 100%


wwglen


----------



## lewong (Nov 28, 2008)

DX said I could return my SKU 17593 that only seems to work in the single brightness adjustment mode.

Orbital - I tried it with one 18650 battery and two 16340 batteries.

Since the LED that came in this particular sample is very nice, I may just replace the board with SKU 7612 that I use in a lot of my lights.


----------



## wwglen (Nov 28, 2008)

Mine only runs in the single brightness mode also.

I actually prefer it this way.

Low is ALWAYS a quick double tap away (if you do it quick enough it you don't even notice the light come on in anything else but low.)

Memory at any level.

I am keeping mine at low and it only takes a couple seconds to set a higher level.

Ony problem I have is PWM flicker.

Not TOO noticiable on low but bad when you bring the brightness up to 15% up to 80% the flicker gets pretty bad for indoor use. Didn't seem as bad outside.

wwglen


----------



## CampingLED (Nov 29, 2008)

DX refers to the: "*"hidden" (0%~100%) brightness adjustment mode.*" Now it turns out that the 3-modes are "hidden" so deep that they are impossible to find.

My one acts in the same way. One adjustable mode only.


----------



## wwglen (Nov 29, 2008)

If it wasn't for the flicker this would be perfect for me to use in general utility, house and camping.

Not to good for tactical though but can kindo be made to work.

wwglen


----------



## wwglen (Nov 30, 2008)

Five days as above and still going on low and will still ramp up to full power.

I will measure the current (battery) at the marked levels next week.


wwglen


----------



## naicidrac (Dec 1, 2008)

I just received my 11836 from dx for my surefire G2. Well first off it will not fit right into my G2 so it looks like it might need a little custom work, but what worries me is when I touch it to the brand new batteries the LED does not turn on. AM I missing something, the stock P60 bulb fires right up after making contact with the batteries. Thanks for the help.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 1, 2008)

I had an 11836 give me FITS in an Ultrafire 502B.

Turned out to be the switch.

I had a 1447 die some months maybe even a year ago and never did figure out what happened....


----------



## naicidrac (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks, but I know the switch is good because I plug in teh p60 bulb and it works fine. Hmm, who knows I will keep checking and if anyone can add anymore info I would appreciate it.


----------



## CampingLED (Dec 2, 2008)

The 11836 is not a good choice for the G2 because of heat. Did you remove the large spring?


----------



## Zatoichi (Dec 2, 2008)

I hope it's ok to ask a noobie question here. I'm not really sure what search words to use for my query. I'm thinking of getting a drop-in, and I have a host which I believe it will fit. My question is: the host torch has a twist on-off tailcap with a button for momentary on. With a multi mode drop-in, will the different modes be useable with this kind of switch? (It wouldn't actually be a problem if I were stuck with full brightness). Cheers.

Alternatley, if there is a thread explaining this, please link me up.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 2, 2008)

Each push of the momentary would get you a different mode.

You would need to hold the button down and use the other hand to tighten the cap to keep it on.

Clickies do work better with multi mode drop ins.

I TEND to have reverse switches on single brightness drops and forwards on multis... with one or two exceptions.


----------



## Zatoichi (Dec 2, 2008)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Each push of the momentary would get you a different mode.
> 
> You would need to hold the button down and use the other hand to tighten the cap to keep it on.



Thanks, I understand now. That would be a lot of messing about for me unless it comes on at max. by default. I'll look for a suitable clicky.


----------



## tsl (Dec 2, 2008)

Zatoichi said:


> I hope it's ok to ask a noobie question here. I'm not really sure what search words to use for my query. I'm thinking of getting a drop-in, and I have a host which I believe it will fit. My question is: the host torch has a twist on-off tailcap with a button for momentary on. With a multi mode drop-in, will the different modes be useable with this kind of switch? (It wouldn't actually be a problem if I were stuck with full brightness). Cheers.
> 
> Alternatley, if there is a thread explaining this, please link me up.


 
You may want to check with the drop-in manufacturer before you buy. For the Dereelight multi-mode with a twisty tailcap, you can do one of two things:

(1) from on, loosen the tailcap slightly and then tighten within 1 second to change modes

(2) push the momentary switch to change modes then tighten the tailcap for constant on

That said, I think the multi-mode drop-ins would work better with clicky tailcaps.


----------



## Zatoichi (Dec 2, 2008)

tsl said:


> You may want to check with the drop-in manufacturer before you buy. For the Dereelight multi-mode with a twisty tailcap, you can do one of two things:
> 
> (1) from on, loosen the tailcap slightly and then tighten within 1 second to change modes
> 
> ...



Cheers :thumbsup: I think what I'm going to do is get the drop in first and see how it works. If I'm not happy I'll then look into getting a clicky. There's no rush with it, it's just a little beginner project... which will probably lead to something more ambitous.


----------



## wwglen (Dec 2, 2008)

Well my 0-100% Dealextreme is FINALLY dimming.

After 7 days with SLIGHTLY used primary cells I noticed that this morning I could still get a pretty ood ramp up of the light but this evening the low is about 1/2 of what it was and the highest it can go is about the brightness of a 1/2 watt led.

Will run it a little longer and see when it stops lighting back up.

This will definately be my camping/travel light (alond with my NDI) and a backup if I ever go caving. I might buy another to go in my bug out bag instead of the streamlight TL1 LED that is in there now.

wwglen


----------



## hellogreen (Dec 5, 2008)

*Measuring magnification*

How to Measure magnification
How can I see how strong a magnifying glass is?

I bought this magnifying glass http://www.liangdianup.com/inventory/189901.htm and I want 
to know how to test it to see how strong it is. I hear a lot of people talk about 
magnifying and how strong the magnification is, but I would like to know the true 
magnification of my magnifying glass. I have a few of them and some seem stronger then 
others. How can I rate these? How can I pin a correct number on mine? How do the companies 
that make these come up with these numbers.


----------



## CampingLED (Dec 5, 2008)

Try these 2 links:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnifying_lens
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convex_lens#Types_of_simple_lenses

Not the right forum for this question though.


----------



## wwglen (Dec 7, 2008)

Well I got one xtra day with my 0-100 dealextreme dropin.

8 days before it went out all the way. 7 days before it wouldn't ramp up to full brightness.

I just checked the battery current draw for new primary cr123 batteries (actually old but unused).

I got 10 mA on low and 800mA on high.

Since the brightness on low is equlivant to 1-2 mA of current to the emitter there is HUGE losses in the driver circuit. Even so I like the long run time and low-low. It will be my HOTEL and emergency light on trips (Along with my NDI).


wwglen


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 11, 2008)

Just got my DX:17593 today. Haven't had it long enough to really test it. The UI is very easy to use. Its ONLY a single variable mode 1-100%. There is no low/med/high modes on mine. This is a GOOD thing in my book. After using 14442, I dont think I like mode flipping. Even with a Surefire momentary switch 14442 is a little cumbersome to use. This one has last mode memory too, so it behaves more like a single mode once you set the brightness to taste.

One things for sure the lowest mode is REALLY low. My 6 Lumen Gerber tempo TOTALLY blows it out of the water. To further put it into perspective, my mag solitaire blows it away too LOL. So those who like .25-1 Lumen night vision preserving light(like me) will really appreciate this one.

I don't find the PWM flicker on low to be all that offensive. It is there and can be seen when illuminating fast moving objects (ceiling fans, running water faucet..etc), but with casual use just walking around I don't find it any worse than DX14442.

One thing I DO notice is the color tint variation with brightness. I think this is to be expected to some degree with ANY severely under-driven CREE emitter. Mine turns very yellow in color (with a slight green) at the lowest mode. FWIW, my DX14442 color tint does not vary all THAT much, but then again its lowest mode is still around 40 Lumens, and only runs for ~3.5 hours at that mode. I guess its not a terrible thing, since I find yellow tint lights to be much easier on the eyes with night adapted vision. Once I ramp up from that low-low point it starts to whiten considerably.

Color tint on high is MUCH more white than the low-low modes. Its not quite as pale-white as my DX14442, but not quite as yellow as my DX11836... somewhere in between, leaning closer to the DX14442. So the Cree color tint lottery is in full effect with all these DX R2 modules.

For some whacko reason my 17593 has _VERY _faint cree-rings compared to any of my other modules. I took extra time to adjust the modules to make sure the emitters are adjusted to the same focal point, yet the difference is very noticeable.... a pleasant difference. I think it might be a difference in the reflector OP surface.

With my DMM I measure 620 mAh draw on the highest setting, with freshly charged RCR123 cells.

DX originally sent me the wrong item. I found the RMA procedure easy and painless, although shipping from China to the US took about 8 days.

I'll post a detailed review after I have had a chance to use it more. I am using a Surefire M2 as a host.:thumbsup:


----------



## wwglen (Dec 11, 2008)

kramer5150 said:


> I don't find the PWM flicker on low to be all that offensive. It is there and can be seen when illuminating fast moving objects (ceiling fans, running water faucet..etc), but with casual use just walking around I don't find it any worse than DX14442.



On LOW I doint have a problem with the PWM but from about 15% up to about 85% it is really bad to me.

I generally run it at LOW and 25% as they are good enough for most of my uses and HIGH is there when I need it.




wwglen


----------



## glenda17 (Dec 16, 2008)

I received another 501B R2 sku 16240. This is the brightest P60 I have ever seen. It makes my Deerelight Q5 P60 look like a dim maglight.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 16, 2008)

There is first P60 MC-E module. Inside sku.18857 from DX.


----------



## glenda17 (Dec 16, 2008)

This sku 16240 is seriously as bright as my Aurora P7, I must have gotten a very efficient R2. I can't explain it, with two RCR123's it is pulling .65 amps.

I just ordered sku.18857 to compare. I think these *fire surefire knock-offs are the best deal going.


----------



## outersquare (Dec 16, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> There is first P60 MC-E module. Inside sku.18857 from DX.


 
i was gonna buy one but you have to buy the whole light?


----------



## outersquare (Dec 16, 2008)

well can you use CR123 in that light?


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 17, 2008)

outersquare said:


> well can you use CR123 in that light?



I for one wouldn't recommend it.... Its risky discharging 16340 sized cells at that high of a rate.


----------



## glenda17 (Dec 17, 2008)

outersquare said:


> i was gonna buy one but you have to buy the whole light?


 

Its still a steal, with the cost of MCE LED's the host is practically free. I ordered one before they sell out.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorta wish I could too.

But the CFO is spending a LOT on Christmas and I don't even see getting a Zebralight H50 before sometime in '09.


----------



## Pöbel (Dec 17, 2008)

glenda17 said:


> Its still a steal, with the cost of MCE LED's the host is practically free. I ordered one before they sell out.



ordered one too. Although the Lumen figures seem wrong. 100lm @ 1A is too little


----------



## Nite (Dec 23, 2008)

whats the max and min Voltages on P60Led plz?

what happens to a mallkoff 60F if you use 3x lion cells?


----------



## FLT MEDIC (Dec 23, 2008)

Seems the single mode and 5 mode 250 Lumen R2 drop-ins from DX have the same brightness and white color at high setting. Either R2 drop-in beats my stock 80 Lumen Gladius hands down. 

Bought the optional smooth reflector but it didn't change the spot size or range/throw distance of both R2 drop-ins.


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 23, 2008)

FLT MEDIC said:


> Bought the optional smooth reflector but it didn't change the spot size or range/throw distance of both R2 drop-ins.



Aah thanks for posting this... I was wondering about that. too bad it didn't increase throw. Do you think the Lumen output increased with the smooth reflector dish?


----------



## glenda17 (Dec 24, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> There is first P60 MC-E module. Inside sku.18857 from DX.


 

Has anyone that ordered this got a shipped notice yet?


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 25, 2008)

I have had this DX:17593 (Cree, R2-WC, 0-100%, single mode, memory, 3.6-8.4V) for almost a month, and I finally feel ready to throw out some impressions.

DX:17593

*CHEERS*
*-*Inexpensive, and free shipping
*-*R2/WC Cree emitter
*-*Drops right into a 6P, no need for the large spring
*-*NO STROBE !
*-*NO SOS !
*-*Infinitely variable output from about 1~175 Lumens
*-*As bright and throwey as DX:11836, with the added bonus of low-low mode capable, with every level in between.
*-*UI is easy to learn, no complicated hidden modes and flipping through modes to get to one you like. Set it at a mode you like and just leave it.
*-*NO STROBE/SOS !!!! (repeated intentionally)
*-*Cree rings are not as pronounced as my other DX modules. I am guessing this is random variation within production tolerances.
*-*Long run times are possible with the lower output modes, even with 2xRCR123 cells

*JEERS*
*-*PWM frequency is too low. While it doesn't really bother me that much, it can easily be seen when illuminating fast moving objects. In my video review you can see the PWM flickering, as it oscillates in and out of synch with the PWM of my cam-corder. It's important to note that the PWM flicker in person is _NO WHERE near as severe_ as my cam-corder makes it appear on film.
*-*Under-driven Cree R2-WC emitter is VERY yellow tint in the lowest low modes. As it ramps up it whitens considerably at about the ~15% point and remains white on up to 100%.
*-*www site description is wrong. There are no "modes" (thankfully), its a single mode module that allows you ramp up to the output level you like.
*-*Like most other multi mode modules, it will switch to 0-100% mode with a brief power interruption. So giving the light a good WHACK will trip it into 0-100 mode. Because of this it should never be used mounted to a firearm, bike handlebars, or any application where shock impact is needed. 

*CURRENT DRAW MEASUREMENTS*
Measured with 8.4 Volts from 2xRCR123 cells
*-*High = 610mah
*-*50% = 280mah
*-*25% = 100mah
*-*Low-Low = 35mah

*SUBJECTIVE COMMENTS*
Overall I like this module MUCH better than DX:14442. Its considerably brighter, while throwing farther, without having to fumble through the flashy modes. I never really found 14442 low mode low enough for my tastes.

DX17593 is very much like DX11836, they just added the output ramping capabilities without sacrificing the output on high. It has added another dimension to my SF-M2... It can serve double duty, preserving night dilated vision as well as blasting out ~175 Lumens. I find it the most versatile of all my DX drop ins.

PWM frequency:sick2: YUK!!! I don't find it terribly annoying, but... it most definitely IS noticeable. The PWM pulsing is my biggest complaint with an otherwise VERY well designed module. My daughter noticed it RIGHT away. "Daddy why are my hands choppy? They move funny!!". Even the color tint doesn't bother me all THAT much. I find warmer tints easier on the eyes. So when my eyes are night dilated it works out OK, however tint-perfectionists will be bothered. Overall I would say in low-low mode 17593 is as yellow as a nichia CS/GS is blue.

Phwew... I can't think of anything more to type. Here's my video review, hope you enjoy!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8T4inWo4GA


----------



## rejeme (Dec 26, 2008)

I just received my DX:17593 0-100% drop in for my G2. I works great, but I can't tighten lens part of my flashlight all the way down. The DX:17593 is fatter than the Surefire P60 it replaces. Is there any way to cure this "gap" problem?


----------



## CampingLED (Dec 26, 2008)

rejeme said:


> I just received my DX:17593 0-100% drop in for my G2. I works great, but I can't tighten lens part of my flashlight all the way down. The DX:17593 is fatter than the Surefire P60 it replaces. Is there any way to cure this "gap" problem?


 
Did you remove the large outer spring? It must be removed.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 27, 2008)

Continued here...


----------

